#ubuntu-tn 2010-11-22
<TrackerDPP> Salut tout le monde !
<TrackerDPP> il y a quelqu'un ?
<farouk> bonsoir
<farouk> is any body here?
<farouk> allo
<farouk> allo
<farouk> salut
<oix29> plop
<Neo31> yaaaay !
 * Neo31 did a perfect presentation with a fresh new style at university today :)
<Neo31> bsr a tous :)
<wissem> bsrr ;)
<sarhan> bemawi, ca va bien?
<TrackerDPP> Salut tout le monde !
<sarhan> bonsoir TrackerDPP :)
<TrackerDPP> comment ça va sarhan
<TrackerDPP> .
<TrackerDPP> ?
<sarhan> bien et toi ?
<TrackerDPP> pas trop bien !
<sabri_icone> bonsoir tout le monde
<TrackerDPP> Salut sabri_icone !
<sabri_icone> alors aprés tout il n y a pas des cd !*
<sarhan> sabri_icone, ahla
<sabri_icone> ahla
<TrackerDPP> cd !?
<sabri_icone> alors qui va venir demain
<sarhan> ena ou neo
<sarhan> Neo31*
<TrackerDPP> qu'est ce qu'il y a demain ?
<sarhan> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=161604677202145&index=1
<sarhan> http://www.sib-expo.com
<TrackerDPP> merci je regarde !
<sarhan> t'as encore le temps de prendre l'avion :D
<sarhan> et de venir
<TrackerDPP> je ne peux pas je suis trop loin !
<TrackerDPP> et en plus je ne vais pas bien !
<sarhan> TrackerDPP, malade?
<TrackerDPP> oui
<sarhan> bonne gairison :)
<sarhan> sabri_icone, méchi ghodwa?
<TrackerDPP> merci sarhan :)
<sabri_icone> méchi godwa!
<sabri_icone> lool
<sabri_icone> qui va faire la présentation si j'y serais pas !
<sarhan> :D
<Neo31> ahla sarhan
<sarhan> jeweb ma39oul
<sarhan> Neo31, ahlan :)
<sabri_icone> ya que moi a présent, mais ce qui m'enbete qu'il n'y a pas de CD
<sarhan> sabri_icone, ena ou Neo31 jeyn
<Neo31> pas de CDs ?
<sarhan> sabri_icone, enejem nahbet tawa engravi 10 cd  ouala akther
<sarhan> :D
<Neo31> sarhan je pe servir comme roue de secour pr la presentation d'introduction a ubuntu
<Neo31> je pe mm la prendre
<sabri_icone> zied m'a dit que je peux utiliser une copie iso pour les intéresser et leur demander de la porter sur flash :p , une solution :(
<TrackerDPP> sarhan, je pourrais avoir des t-shirts de l'évenement ?
<Neo31> pr les CD ken tkalamt en avance rani jibt des CD
<sarhan> sabri_icone, et si le bios ne permet pas de booter sur un usb?
<sabri_icone> la présentation et déja prete , celle de nizarus un peu modifié , pas de soucie pr àa
<sarhan> TrackerDPP, y'aura pa de t-shirts (le budget n'est meme pas sufisant pour des chaises :d)
<TrackerDPP> ah ok
<sabri_icone> hhhhhhhhhhh, tkelemet en avance !!
<TrackerDPP> des flyers donc
<sabri_icone> j'ai parlé de ça ya une semaine !
<TrackerDPP> faites moi des scans
<sarhan> TrackerDPP, Meme pas
<TrackerDPP> et envoyer moi des images je veux voir tout ça !
<sarhan> on est content d'avoir une affiche :)
<Neo31> je serai present pr assister en cas de besoin, au moin je pe discutter avec les gens interesses
<Neo31> TrackerDPP en avance pr que je pe prendre les cd de nizarus a monastir ken mizelou 3andou
<sabri_icone> oui, c'est intéressant mais je ne sais pourquoi nizarus n'a pas parlé a zied alaya
<sarhan> Neo31, daherli tout les cd sont avec zied
<sabri_icone> j'ai parlé avec lui la semaine derniere
<sarhan> TrackerDPP, http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs984.snc4/75757_462691342189_610552189_6150917_1545241_n.jpg
<Neo31> sabri_icone eni ghatiss el 5achmi fel 9raya et je fait tt ce ke je pe
<sabri_icone> non
<Neo31> ok sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> j'ai appelé zied ce soir
<sabri_icone> il m'a dit quil n'a rien recu
<TrackerDPP> merci sarhan
<sarhan> TrackerDPP, sinon je vais te faire une photo du t-shirt linux :)
<sabri_icone> en plus ena j'été a rades donc il m'a dit que je peux le rejoindre aprés 17h
<sabri_icone> :(
<TrackerDPP> l'affiche est très belle !
<Neo31> je contacte nizarus alors ? en tt K mnt il est impossible de prendre les CD de monastir mont rain par a 6h le matin
<sarhan> Neo31, tu peux le faire!
<sarhan> jarya te5ou louage
<TrackerDPP> sarhan, je le reçoi quand mes deux t-shirts linux?
<sarhan> TrackerDPP, maintenant c deux ? :/
<Neo31> sarhan ma tansech nuit blanche w 3andi 9adech ne5dim fel proj ..
<sabri_icone> lool, les amis pas de soucis ena zeda j'ai des cours, mais sachez trés bien que notre profil avec ubuntu et plus important que nos études!
<Neo31> je pense pa ke je pe faire cette fois dsl
<sarhan> Neo31, miselech or9ed fel train :)
<Neo31> hhh
<TrackerDPP> sarhan, si tu ne t'en souviens pas ? on avait dis un polo manche court et un long
<Neo31> 2eme nuit blanche nwali nor9od fel sib wa9thha :p
<sabri_icone> ija, nechoufek bareka
<sarhan> TrackerDPP, et on avait dis que je ne sais pas qui allait venir en décembre et qu'on allait lui donner les t-shirt pour te les envoyer :)
<sabri_icone> :p
<sabri_icone> ah, moi aussi je veut un t-shirt :p
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> ok sabri_icone
<TrackerDPP> Wilfried !
<sarhan> wé lui meme
<TrackerDPP> sarhan, Wilfried N'GUESSAN !
<Neo31> kel t-shirts ?
<sarhan> TrackerDPP, c le nom d'un joueur?
<sabri_icone> ne tkt pas néo pr la présentation , chemess aura les stickers  au moi
 * Neo31 est sature*2
<sarhan> Neo31, na3tik 7al
<sarhan> barra erte7 tawa
<sarhan> bech ghodwa tji fi fourma
<TrackerDPP> sarhan, lol nom c'est le nom de mon ami
<Neo31> behi che3malna pr entrer au sib ?
<TrackerDPP> sarhan, c'est Monsieur Joomla Côte d'Ivoire en personne !
<Neo31> sabri_icone t'as une idee?
<sarhan> TrackerDPP, ah c juste joomla? :D
<sabri_icone> hhhhh, ya jeme3a entoma 5alineha ena mane3mel fi chay, la présentation je l'ai downnloadé, la façon de présenté cé en moi ça demande pa d'effort j'aime déja les présntation
<sarhan> sabri_icone, c celle de l'autre fois?
<TrackerDPP> Ubuntu aussi
<sabri_icone> non
<sarhan> TrackerDPP, monsieur open source? :D
<sarhan> trah wariha
<TrackerDPP> yep :)
<farouk> bonsoir
<sabri_icone> bonsoir
<TrackerDPP> salut farouk !
<sarhan> bonsoir farouk
<nshardy> bsr
<nshardy> am new here
<sarhan> bonsoir Neo31
<farouk> comment allez-vous?
<sarhan> bonsoir nshardy *
<TrackerDPP> salut nshardy
<nshardy> merci sarhan merci
<nshardy> ici est ce que je peu poser des question
<farouk> alors
<sarhan> nshardy, biensur :)
<TrackerDPP> tout ce que tu veux nshardy !
<farouk> sommes nous des étudiants?
<TrackerDPP> étudiants et travailleurs ;)
<farouk> nous sommes les ubuntéros
<TrackerDPP> yep
<TrackerDPP> :D
<farouk> alors qui travaillent ici?
<farouk> à part Sabri
<TrackerDPP> moi
<nshardy> j'essayer beacoup de logiciel de hide et changemen d'ip mais c nul
<nshardy> vidalia
<nshardy> privoxy
<nshardy> I2P
<sarhan> en fait c pas des outil de hide ip les deux promiers
<TrackerDPP> hotspot shield !
<sarhan> c des interfaces pour tor
<nshardy> oui
<nshardy>  g c
<sarhan> TrackerDPP, ca fonctionne pas sur linux
<nshardy> hot spot mm avec la modification ça marche pa
<Neo31> ca foctionne tor
<TrackerDPP> wow!
<sarhan> Neo31, ama rzin c vrai
<Neo31> vidalia + polipo a la place de privoxy
<nshardy> oui rzinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<sarhan> nshardy, c a cause de anchorfree
<Neo31> oui rzine mais ca marche tres bien
<sarhan> nshardy, ils ont bloqué l'access meme avec la modification
<nshardy> ah okay
<TrackerDPP> multi proxy ?
<sarhan> les modification ca utilise hotspot shield for iphone comme login et password
<nshardy> oui c ça
<nshardy> et c bloké c vré sarhan
<nshardy> donc g veu essayer vidalia+polipo tant ke privoxy ça pa marché
<sarhan> le prb c surtout l'ati
<nshardy> g veu l'essayer neo31 merci
<sabri_icone> sarhane, comment tu as eu un domaine personnel?
<sabri_icone> complet
<sarhan> sabri_icone, je l'ai acheté :)
<farouk> Qui peut m'aider par un lien de PFE en dehors de la tunisie SVP
<sabri_icone> :à
<sabri_icone> lool
<farouk> je cherche un PFE en Open source
<sabri_icone> bechefa , cé cher
<sarhan> 10$
<sabri_icone> :o
<sabri_icone> farouk
<farouk> oui sabri
<sabri_icone> ya farouk , ppk
<farouk> PFE ingénieur
<sabri_icone> tu m'a dit que tu as trouvé un pfe :o
<sabri_icone> faut se concentrer sur une seule proojet mon frère !
<farouk> la rémunération et l'emplacement ne me plaisent pas
<sabri_icone> auj,j'ai passé les entretien spielo tu peut dire adieu pr les tunisiens :p
<Neo31> sabri_icone famma des badges pr demain ?
<sabri_icone> ikbel a donné un projet google maps (open source) c'sst nouveausur le mailing list
<sarhan> openstreetmap existe
<sarhan> deja
<sabri_icone> néo je ne sais plus rien, je commence a m'énervé a cause du SIB, je travail avc un oncle qui est un trés mauvais gestionnaire, je commence a admettre qu'il n'y a pa de bn gestionnaire
<sabri_icone> je suis entrain d'appeler tout le monde!
<sabri_icone> chemess
<sabri_icone> firas
<sabri_icone> zied
<sabri_icone> ..
<sabri_icone> pas de réponse claire
<farouk> ikbel c mon ami
<sarhan> sabri_icone, a3sabek
<sabri_icone> tout est flous !
<sabri_icone> je suis vraiment décu
<sarhan> sabri_icone, otleb nizar taw howa ychouflek
<farouk> sabri aide moi
<farouk> par spielo
<sabri_icone> ma seule motivation c'est que j'aime vraiement faire les présentations
<sabri_icone> sarhan,j'ai parlé avec nizar depuis une semaine !nsite
<sabri_icone> le pb qu'il y a personne a raporter les CDs a Tunis
<sabri_icone> emm,
<sarhan> :/
<sarhan> enjib un cd?
<sarhan> 10.04 :/
<Neo31> nizarus ete au couran eli eni mechi el tunis, ken 9ali rani hazithom
<farouk> sabri_icone: aide moi
<TrackerDPP> voilà les gars j'ai fais un post : http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=31010127&o=all&op=1&view=all&subj=140960182595175&id=1256349901
<farouk> Neo31:  aide moi
<Neo31> koi farouk
<sabri_icone> farouk, spielo c'est a s'abstenir je pense, j'ai passé l'entretien auj, c'est international en plus y a une test technique en ligne je l'ai pas passé mais un parmi les présents qui parait un génie m"a dit que cé du c++ approfondie
<farouk> PFE :(
<sabri_icone> mais farouk , regarde DMR canda,brache de fujistsu
<sabri_icone> trés intéressant
<farouk> lien sabri
<farouk> ?
<nshardy> et c koi pr lui C++ approfondie
<farouk> sabri_icone: lien?
<sabri_icone> lol
<sabri_icone> t'a due juste mettre dmr :p
<sabri_icone> http://www.dmr.ca/
<sabri_icone> du systeme
<sabri_icone> moi j'ai besoin que quelqu'un m'aiderais quand je reçoit le test mais j'ai besoin d'un vrai pro
<sabri_icone> je pense que se sont des question sous forme de checkbox de 60 mn
<sabri_icone> l'examen complet
<farouk> QCM
<farouk> ?
<farouk> je peux t'aider par odesk.com
<sabri_icone> des question je pense du genre __AFX__?? agit sur quoi :p
<farouk> un site pour travailler, mes il y a des tests techniques fih, jarrab
<sabri_icone> oui, je fais déja partie de ce réseau
<sabri_icone> mais non, c'est toujours loin
<sabri_icone> :D
<sabri_icone> farouk, les test c++ approfondie sont ceux qui touchent tout ce qui embarqué
<sabri_icone> les bib du systeme
<sabri_icone> teseme3 eb G2S
<sabri_icone> et S2S
<farouk> non
<sabri_icone> G2E
<sabri_icone> ...
<sabri_icone> VLT
<sabri_icone> virtual terminal lotterey
<sabri_icone> ..
<farouk> C++ niveau 1 pas 2 moi
<sabri_icone> el mra elioma dawe5eteha tele3et ne3ref el société te9olesh ne5dem feha 5aliteha boucehbé , mais techniquement j'ai peur surtout aprés ma demande auprés du développeur il m'a dit que la sélection se fait en tunisie,france, belgique ,etc..
<sabri_icone> ena wine mela !
<sabri_icone> :(
<farouk> eyy c pa ca ena
<farouk> ken pour un pfe c pa un probleme net3alamhom
<farouk> mai mech bech n3adii entreptien 3lihom
<sabri_icone> ya farouk
<sarhan> haya bonne nuit tout le monde
<sabri_icone> emechi el fujitsu 5ir
<sabri_icone> DMR
<sarhan> Neo31, matjich ema5er
<sabri_icone> cé plus intéressant
<sabri_icone> farouk essaye DMR mon frère
<Neo31> re
<farouk> ok
<Neo31> sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> DMR et ta spécialité déja
<farouk> je suis en embarqué ;) et j'ai fais mes stages en réseaux, et je suis spécialiste en C++
<farouk> bonne nuit
<farouk> je vous vois vendredi aprèm à tunandroid
<Neo31> bn farouk
<Neo31> MaWaLe tu vien pas au sib ?
<MaWaLe> bonsoir à tous
<Neo31> MaWaLe tu c pas les CD 3and nizar a monastir wala a tunis ?
<nshardy> bsr
<MaWaLe> Neo31:  je ne sais pas encore
<TrackerDPP> Salut MaWaLe !
<MaWaLe> ça dépendra de mon emploi :( trop de boulot :(
<MaWaLe> hi TrackerDPP
<Neo31> rabi m3ak MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> thx Neo31 : et toi tu vas venir?
<Neo31> ama ca sera vraiment cool si tu pe venir demain MaWaLe :)
<Neo31> oui inchalah
<Neo31> je prend le train ki arrive a 8h16 inchalah
<MaWaLe> et tu rentres quand
<Neo31> juste demain, w ken najamt taw nji le samedi aussi
<Neo31> je c pa no93od lel 3chia inchalah
<Neo31> g pas encore decider mais je doit pa tarder bcp
<MaWaLe> ood
<Neo31> ood?
<MaWaLe> good :)
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> behi ken najamt ija m3ana stp ^^ hh w 5oudh a3mal presentation avec sabri_icone ( sabri_icone je tassure que tu regrettera pas de regarder MaWaLe faire une presentation ^^ )
<MaWaLe> lol Neo31
<MaWaLe> Neo31:  on m'a dit que tu as assuré pour la présentation de la virtualisation à l'ISIMM ;)
<Neo31> we :) on m'as dit que c t pas mal :) j'espere mouch moujemla :)
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  tu as préparé un truc pour demain?
<Neo31> sabri_icone yet3acha
<MaWaLe> sa77a si sabri_icone  :)
<Neo31> il a preparer une pres ubuntu et autre chose :)
<Neo31> g pas preparer de pres mais je serai present pr assister sabri et le publique et a l'install party
<Neo31> 7a9a presentation tir3ib eli 9adamtha elyouma MaWaLe :) el profa ma ye3jibha chay, awal mara t9oul presentation behia :) 5idmti ma ta7itch fel ma wal 7amdou lelah :)
<MaWaLe> à propos de quoi?
<Neo31> WIS : web information systems
<MaWaLe> je ne pense pas qu'il y aura une install party
<Neo31> el partie eli 9adamtha 3al adaptative systems
<Neo31> adaptativity/adaptatibility et content adaptation and browsing adaptation
<Neo31> pk pas MaWaLe ?
<MaWaLe> c'est une foire donc il faut comprendre que les gens seront trop mobiles donc ça sera un peu difficile d'avoir du public pour une install party
<MaWaLe> mais on peut se préparer pour le cas échéant ;)
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> ey pr les CDs ils sont ou t'as pas une idee ?
<MaWaLe> nope:(
<TrackerDPP> quelqu'un peut il m'expliquer SIB-IT en detaille ?
<TrackerDPP> s'il vous plaît ?
<MaWaLe> SIB-IT est la plus grande manifestation IT à l'échelle nationale
<MaWaLe> c'est une foire
<MaWaLe> GRAND FORMAT :)
<MaWaLe> quelqu'un a le lien du site du SIB-IT pour notre ami TrackerDPP
<MaWaLe> Neo31 ???
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> je l'ai pas, je ne suis pas la ML ces derniers jrs
<MaWaLe> do you have the link fo the SIB-IT website
<Neo31> j'essaye de voir juste ce qui parait un sujet important
<Neo31> mais je connai un lien ki pe aider ^^
<Neo31> http://bit.ly/g00gl3it
<Neo31> xD
<MaWaLe> un autre lien :p http://www.infotunisie.com/le-salon-tunisien-%C2%ABsib-it-2010%C2%BB-du-23-au-27-novembre-2010/
<Neo31> hh, it's just a joke :p
<nshardy> g li un article a propos ça si tu veu
<nshardy> deja c publié par mawale
<nshardy> ;-)
<MaWaLe> lol nshardy
<nshardy> :-)
<nshardy> g veu essayer le VPN c nul oufff programme C++ menna w netnwech fel polipo :-(
<Neo31> MaWaLe essaye de venir demain stp :) j'insiste :) si possible
<TrackerDPP> rien pour SIB-IT
<TrackerDPP> ?
<TrackerDPP> qu'est ce que ça signifi
<TrackerDPP> je sais que c'est IT
<MaWaLe> Salon Informatique et Bureautique (je crois)
<MaWaLe> Neo31:  je jure que je ferai de mon mieux
<MaWaLe> mais je ne veux pas promettre un truc que je risque de ne pouvoir honorer
<Neo31> je comprend MaWaLe :)
<Neo31> inchalah tu pourra en tt K :)
<Neo31> sabri_icone MaWaLe se demande se ke tu va presenter demain !?
<TrackerDPP> merci MaWaLe
<Neo31> ahla nizarus :)
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<nizarus> Neo31, i got your call
<Neo31> i wanted to ask abt ubuntu CDs
<Neo31> is all the CDs still with you or there is some in tunis
<sabri_icone> la présentation de nizarus faite a l'isim
<sabri_icone> et le pllus possible de ligiciels libre
<sabri_icone> ce que je connais bien sur
<sabri_icone> open office
<sabri_icone> gimp
<sabri_icone> eclipse
<sabri_icone> mono
<sabri_icone> virtualbox
<nizarus> les CD sont avec moi je sais pas si il reste encore à tunis
<sarhan> rebonsoir
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> en tt K je pense kil est tro tar la
<sarhan> Neo31, mani 9otlek bekrika a3mel da3sa ta5let
<MaWaLe> Neo31:  sabri_icone est encore en train de dîner??? je pense qu'il va finir le mouton ce soir :p
<sarhan> nizarus, tu peux pas les envoyer avec quelqu'un?  par exemple louage ouala 7keya haka wena je pourrai déscendre tot les prendre à tunis
<MaWaLe> ou bien il est en train de prendre des forces pour demain :p
<sabri_icone> MaWaLe> lol, pk
<sarhan> sabri_icone, 5alina chwaya m3ak :)
<Neo31> la sarhan , ma nit9awech 3ala badni walah je pe pas se soir (deja 9a3ed 9odem irc bessif)
<sabri_icone> hhhh, ah, ok, bon ena je vais faire la présentation
<sarhan> Neo31, béhi barra or9ed tawa
<Neo31> nheyetha nahbat a sousse, ama monastir et louage et je rentre minui non
<Neo31> mara o5ra inchalah
<Neo31> :p
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  bravo pour ton effort pour le SIB-IT
<sabri_icone> et comme d'hab si tu veut présenter une partie 5ater celle de nizarus et un peu longue par rapport a la mienne
<Neo31> sabri_icone t'as besoin d'aide pr demain ?
<sarhan> j'allais poser la meme question :D
<sarhan> et une autre question
<sarhan> comment faire une install party sans systeme à installer
<sabri_icone> MaWaLe>cé encourageant, j'en suis aussi conscient de l'importance de ce que je fais
<nizarus> sarhan, ché pas de plus demain j'enseigne toute la journée :/
<sarhan> ou ken elministre ye9ef dans notre stand :D
<nizarus> il fallait régler ça un peut en avance et pas la veille :/
<sarhan> nizarus, on est tunisiens ^^
<Neo31> 3ala chnouwa? les conferences ?
<Neo31> ou koi
<sarhan> les cd :D
<sabri_icone> de toute façon je vais faire une copie iso comme ça on peut distribuer des copie pour ceux qui disposent d'une flash encore grace a l'effort de nizarus et de zied je peux faire une install party facilement
<sabri_icone> aider les nouveau qui veulent découvrir ubuntu :p
<sarhan> sabri_icone, ils peuvent installer directement à parti de l'usb !
<sarhan> installi lilo sur ton pc pour ceux qui veulent essayre sur place
<MaWaLe> je ne suis pas trop pour les ISO et les CDs gravés : on aura l'air d'une Galerie 7 novembre :p
<sabri_icone> lool, non j'ai pas de version usb mais cé possible de le faire , moi je parle de distribuer une version iso
<sabri_icone> cé facile a graver pr le non connaisseur juste double click
<sarhan> MaWaLe, +1
<nizarus> en fait qui sera présent le samedi ?
<MaWaLe> par contre distribuer un CD originale : WAW la classe ;)
<Neo31> 50% moi, pas sur
<sabri_icone> MaWale> moi aussi mais aucune idée pr une autre solution
<sabri_icone> déja cé une proposition de zied alaya
<Neo31> ca prend combien de temps allee retour a monastir !?
<Neo31> j'essaye nizarus ?
<Neo31> ama a condition
<sabri_icone> j'ai une version ubuntu server 9.04 et ubuntu 9.04 desktop et 10.10 gravé que je vais l'utiliser pr l'install party
<sarhan> Neo31, lé fok a3lik
<sabri_icone> pas plus
<Neo31> sabri_icone yjibli m3ah m5ada demain
<MaWaLe> Neo31:  ça dépend : en voiture, à moto, à bicyclette ou à pied :p
<Neo31> pr ke je dor au sib
<sarhan> enti deja te3eb
<iM-AniS> Bsr TLM :D
<sarhan> ou 2 nuits blanches
<Neo31> metro sakkar MaWaLe
<Neo31> tro tar
<sarhan> Neo31, louage!
<MaWaLe> Neo31:  c'est à moi que tu dis sakkar :(
<MaWaLe> merci :'(
<Neo31> hh
<sarhan> MaWaLe, au metro ^^
<Neo31> la a moi
<Neo31> si c MaWaLe n7ilouh el metro
<Neo31> no problemos
<sarhan> Neo31, ou taxi ghali sousse monastir?
<iM-AniS> koi de 9 dans l'organisation de SIB ?  thama des CDs UBUNTU a distrubués ?
<nizarus> Neo31, je suis pas à monastir là
<Neo31> nizarus tu pe me rejoindre fi ma7atet el louaget ?
<Neo31> :s
<sarhan> iM-AniS, bonne question :S
<sabri_icone> sabily et un projet tunisien?
<sarhan> sabri_icone, en partie
<sarhan> ya des developeurs de tout le monde arabe
<sabri_icone> et le chef cé qui?
<Neo31> non musulman sabri_icone
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  c'est un projet multinationale
<sabri_icone> :o
<Neo31> mais famma des tunisiens involved
<sabri_icone> je veux dire d'origine tunisien
<sabri_icone> le chef du projet cé tunisien?
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  nope :(
<sabri_icone> cé pas cherfediine?
<Neo31> behi mela c pas fesable 7keyet les CD nizarus !
<nizarus> Neo31, je vois pas comment faire :/
<Neo31> np nizarus
<nizarus> il est probable que le jeudi je passe au SIB je verrais comment passer les CD à Zied ainsi on pourra les distribuer lors du SFD qui sera fait le samedi
<Neo31> bon, sinon ghodwa j'aurai pas besoin d'apporter mon laptop? c un pe lourd avec une longue distance
<MaWaLe> vous pouvez vous organiser pour que Neo31 les récupère le matin à la gare
<sabri_icone> voial ena vrmt 7abit n'insisti sur la présence de sabily
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  tu es motorisé non?
<Neo31> c bien alors
<sabri_icone> cé encourageant pr le monde en tout cas, ca prouve l'esprit libre d'ubunut!
<nizarus> on fera la pub pour le samedi (il faut demander aux gens de revenir le samedi pour avoir un cd)
<Neo31> sinon ken mechi le samedi taw n9olik nizarus
<sabri_icone> oué
<nizarus> MaWaLe, c'est possible que je viens dans la voiture d'un ami
<nizarus> et avec un ami
<Neo31> je par a 6h20
<Neo31> y a ue possiblite ?
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  je parle de demain pour passer les CDs à Neo31
<Neo31> oui
<nizarus> 6h20 à sousse ?
<Neo31> il doit se reveiller tot MaWaLe
<Neo31> we
<Neo31> il part a 6h20
<Neo31> donc max 6h15 je prend les CD
<nizarus> donc moi je doit me réveiller à 4h du mat :p
<iM-AniS> j'ai une dizaine  des CDs des deff version 8.10 jusque 10.04 je peut les ramener avec MOi
<MaWaLe> lol nizarus : tu vas venir attendre Neo31 à tunis :p :p :p
<Neo31> copies originales iM-AniS ? 9adech men copie 10.04 ?
<MaWaLe> entre monastir et sousse c'est max 30 min en voiture
<Neo31> ah :)
<MaWaLe> à 6h du mat c'est "alone on the road" :p
<Neo31> c bon alors non ?
<Neo31> entre ma maison et la garre c 30 minutes ou plus par transport publique :p
<Neo31> ^^
<iM-AniS> 3 :(  mais 20 de version 9.04  et oui original
<nizarus> iM-AniS, attention la 9.04 n'est plus supportée
<Neo31> sabri_icone ma njibich mon laptop demain c pas necessaire non !?
<sabri_icone> oui
<Neo31> de preference la 10.04 ou la 10.10
<Neo31> ok sabri_icone :)
<sabri_icone> on peur utiliser le mien :D
<sabri_icone> lol, non moi j'utilise le 9.04
<sabri_icone> mais je vais faire l'install party avec la 10.10*
<sabri_icone> sur virtual box
<iM-AniS> alors il est unitile de les ramenr
<Neo31> la 10.04 c pas mieux ?
<iM-AniS> et j'ai ausi les cd Add-one edubuntu
<iM-AniS> mais ancien version
<iM-AniS> avec des nombreux app pour les enfant et open office
<Neo31> ok, nizarus 5amam fiha le7keya, je pense ke c fesable :)
<Neo31> en plus c une bonne occasion pour distribuer le locopack 10.04
<Neo31> un pack sur 2 jrs
<nizarus> il faut pas aussi tout distribuer on aura certainement d'autres events à venir
<Neo31> oui oui
<Neo31> un pack ou 2 :p
<sarhan> nizarus, e5i oufeou deja les 10.10?
<nizarus> sarhan, nope
<sarhan> nizarus, et ils arriveront à temps jusqu'a Neo31
<sarhan> ?
<sabri_icone> bein, voila j'ai préparé deux affiche , si on veut faire des imprimé
<sabri_icone> http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/972/sans1.jpg
<Neo31> :(
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  quelques remarques de français si tu permets
<sabri_icone> oui
<sabri_icone> bien sur
<MaWaLe> vous n'avez plus à VOUS douter ...
<sabri_icone> http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/4085/essaie.jpg
<sabri_icone> ok
<MaWaLe> ...au cauchemars des logicielS payantS
<sabri_icone> ah ,ué
<sabri_icone> lol
<sabri_icone> ué ué
<sabri_icone> :p
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  pour la deuxième affiche, sabily n'est pas une version OFFICIELLE de Ubuntu et non-reconnue par Canonicle
<MaWaLe> donc je préfère ne pas associer les deux (par mesure de sécurité)
<MaWaLe> nous allons avoir des visiteurs qui peuvent mal interpréter et nizarus me comprend ;)
<sabri_icone> :)
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  tu as un avis sur ce point????
<sabri_icone> oui bien sur vos remarques sont les bienvenue :D
<sabri_icone> je vais reformuler les affiches
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  j'ai bien aimé la deuxième affiche
<MaWaLe> mais à vrai dire : pas trop la première (bien que je salue ton effort)
<nizarus> sabri_icone, où va tu imprimer ces affiches ?
<nizarus> sabri_icone, peut être un dépliant comme celui que nous avons distribué à l'isimm est mieux
<Neo31> hum, behi kalamt nihed bekri, 9al bach yjiw qq cadres demain et de mettre qq chose de class!
<Neo31> c necessaire ?
<nizarus> lol Neo31
<Neo31> ^^
<Neo31> whatever :p
<Neo31> behi je fait koi la moi
<Neo31> je pe y aller ?
<Neo31> nizarus MaWaLe za3ma nhizz le PC demain pr mettre qq effets? walla c pas necessaire ?
<nizarus> Neo31, si tu veux avoir un avenir politique un jour 7ot ek 7atta :p
<nizarus> sabri_icone, look at this : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/attachments/20101022/27acae2b/attachment.odt
<nizarus> Neo31, si ton PC te gène ne l'apporte pas
<sarhan> Neo31, elbess kesoua :D ou hez kelkes CV
<Neo31> oui ca gene kan je le laisse avec moi tt une journee
<Neo31> hhh
<sabri_icone> chez une publinet ou quelques chose de ce genre
<Neo31> nji mkastam t9oul enti sarhan !?
<sabri_icone> :p
<sabri_icone> une en couleur et le reste en noir
<sarhan> Neo31, ay :D
<sarhan> Neo31, ou etba3 10 cvs voir plus
<Neo31> la battalt, just sabat sirwel w souria, it's formal enough
<sarhan> Neo31, miselech enji maryoul abyedh avec ecrit dessu free from 404?
<Neo31> loooooool
<Neo31> miselich 3ali5ir ^^
<Neo31> ama ma to93odch fel stand open source
<sarhan> Neo31, no93ed wra elgamra :P
<Neo31> hh
<sarhan> Neo31, wa9tech mrawa7?
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> je c pa
<Neo31> taw nchouf wa9t les train et je decide la ba
<Neo31> bon, nemchi na3mal une douche et je v dodo
<sarhan> Neo31, bonne nuit
<Neo31> za3ma njib camera w video ?
<Neo31> app photo et camera
<sabri_icone> oui, cé intéressant
<sabri_icone> ena j'ai un lg ku 990 mé ne tient pas la chargé :
<sabri_icone> ^:p
<Neo31> je pe prendre environ 100 photo et 1 heure de video
<sabri_icone> ok, alors bonne nuit tout le monde
<sabri_icone> oui
<Neo31> ok
<sabri_icone> on se voit le matin les frere*
<Neo31> see ya
<Neo31> bonne nuit a tous
<sabri_icone> bonne nuit a 8h  alors!
<sabri_icone> lol
<sabri_icone> 8h 30
<sabri_icone> sarhane
<Neo31> sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> sarhane
<nizarus> Neo31, app photo obligatoire
<nizarus> caméra vidéo option
<Neo31> on a des petit delpiante ou qq chose imprimee ?
<Neo31> ok nizarus
<Neo31> ok nizarus
<Neo31> sabri_icone on a pas preparer 7aja imprime pour inviter les gens au stand ?
<MaWaLe> Neo31:  concernant ta question à propos de la tenue imposée : il faut porter un costume rouge ou violet :p :p :p
<sabri_icone> cé le dépliant
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> mnine bach njibou :p
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  je peux te proposer une idée pour le eSIB-IT
<sabri_icone> oui bien sur
<sabri_icone> http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/9371/sanstitre1copiel.jpg
<MaWaLe> il faut collecter tous les ateliers et les présentations pour les partager avec toute la communauté : à chaque event on ne garde pas la trace
<sabri_icone> un affiche  plus simple que jamais :p
<MaWaLe> alors pour cette fois-ci ...
<sabri_icone> oui
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  RejoigneZ nous avec un Z :p
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  vaut mieux mettre le ubuntu-tn.org
<MaWaLe> il est plus simple l'URL
<sabri_icone> l'autre fois j'ai préparé la page de ENsi en anglais et français mais tant que personne n'a contribué pr améliorer la pge je l'ai laissé :p
<MaWaLe> et il pointe vers l'URL que tu as mis ;)
<nizarus> <MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  vaut mieux mettre le ubuntu-tn.org <- +1
<sabri_icone> euh, apparement chui nul en franças :p
<MaWaLe> lol sabri_icone
<MaWaLe> moi je suis nul en informatique :p
<Neo31> lool
<MaWaLe> à chacun ses défauts
<Neo31> je te crois pas MaWaLe
<sabri_icone> hhh, pa moin que moi :p
<MaWaLe> sinon sabri_icone tu peux prendre des cours de franCas
<MaWaLe> et stp donne moi l'adresse parce que j'aime apprendre de nouvelles langues moi aussi ;)
<nizarus> la connexion est vraiment merd.........que
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  c'est un exercice "fill in the blanks" :p
<MaWaLe> je pense que la lettre manquante est un O
<MaWaLe> ce qui donne merdOque :p
<sabri_icone> hhhhhhh, non merci
<sabri_icone> :p
<sabri_icone> je m'en sort trés bien en terme de communication
<nizarus> MaWaLe, nope
<MaWaLe> hi Amigos
<sabri_icone> aussi bien en anglais , a voir que pr l'orthographe et grammaire chui null
<Amigos> slt tous le monde
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  ça doit être un U à la sfaxienne :p :p :p
<sarhan> Amigos, bonsoir
<MaWaLe> demander à un sfaxien de vous lire le mot merduque
<MaWaLe> lol
<MaWaLe> amigos : merduque en sfaxien ça donne quoi?
<sarhan> c méchant ca :P
<Amigos> :)
<sarhan> et c pas drole :'(
<Amigos> Mrd
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  ils savent bien que je ne fait que les taquiner
<MaWaLe> nos amis sfaxiens me connaissent bien ;)
<Amigos> sarhan: c'est pas grave ;)
<sarhan> MaWaLe, ah bon et comment ?
<sabri_icone> http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/8452/sanstitre1copieb.jpg
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  alors j'ai la bonne réponse ???
<sabri_icone> celle la?
<sarhan> sabri_icone, masta hedhi
<sabri_icone> hhhhhhh
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  je n'aime pas trop l'effet bombé
<sarhan> elzemna enrakzou sur le fet qu'il est open source et non pas gratuit
<sabri_icone> :p
<MaWaLe> ça donne trop :Powerpoint 2000 :p :p :p :p
<sarhan> :D
<sarhan> et pk cette couleur?
<sarhan> et pk le https?
<Neo31> je pense ke ca marche pas mon app photo
<Neo31> g un probleme avec la batterie
<Neo31> sarhan sabri_icone vous en avez une ?
<Neo31> app photo
<sarhan> Neo31, tawa?
<sarhan> je veux dire pour demain?
<Neo31> we
<sarhan> karek 9otli mel bera7
<Neo31> g oublier la batteri fel charge hier, je pense chouchtit
<sarhan> tawa je peux pas
<sarhan> Neo31, on a de la chance :/
<nizarus> <MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  je n'aime pas trop l'effet bombé <- ça lui rappel son ventre :D
<nizarus> <MaWaLe> nizarus:  alors j'ai la bonne réponse ??? oui :p
<nizarus> <sarhan> elzemna enrakzou sur le fet qu'il est open source et non pas gratuit <- non elle est (ubuntu) libre et non open source
<sarhan> nizarus, madmek jbet elmawdou3
<sarhan> c koi la differance
<sarhan> entre un logiciel libre et un logiciel open source
<Neo31> ping sabri_icone
<nizarus> sarhan, un logiciel open source peut ne pas être libre
<sarhan> libre c pas équivalant d'open source en francais?
<sarhan> c koi la définition d'un logiciel libre
<nshardy> nn libre c free comme download ye3ni sans payemen
<sabri_icone> http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/149/sanstitre1copiet.jpg
<Neo31> la liberte d'utiliser copier etudier modifier
<nizarus> sarhan, tu dois assister à la présentation de sabri_icone pour comprendre
<nshardy> mais  open source le code me7loul
<sarhan> sabri
<sabri_icone> lool
<Neo31> redistribbuer koi
<sarhan> sabri_icone, mak bdit etfaserli
<nizarus> nshardy, faux
<sabri_icone> j'ai déja expliqué ça a l'ensi il été présent
<sabri_icone> :p
<sarhan> ay ama tafsir d'1 minute
<sabri_icone> open sour!=libre!=gratuit
<sarhan> ay ay je c
<sarhan> netdakera
<nshardy> ah okay
<nizarus> nshardy, free est un mauvais terme
<nshardy> dsl g donné une sugg
<nizarus> car il peut être compris comme libre
<sarhan> free ca veut aussi dire gratuit
<nizarus> et comme gratuit
<sarhan> donc ca peut etre une mal interpretation
<sabri_icone> oui free cé en quelque sorte qu'il existe du payant :p terme commerciale
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  sans te vexer : tu es en train de faire tes affiches avec Word XP ou quoi
<nizarus> alors qu'un logiciel libre n'est pas forcément gratuit
<sabri_icone> open source cé fort
<sabri_icone> libre aussi cé fort
<MaWaLe> tu n'utilises que les effets de texte de Word
<sabri_icone> non
<Neo31> sabri_icone t'a une app photo ?
<sabri_icone> pas deword
<sabri_icone> non
<sabri_icone> :(
<Neo31> c pas sur ke la mienne marche tomorrow
<Neo31> ok
<sabri_icone> tel null, fise3 yetesekkar
<Neo31> esperant el battrie mizelit ma chouchtitch
<sabri_icone> :D
<Neo31> mon tel fih app photo nul zeda ralentie w dima floue
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  mon ventre n'es plus bombé ;)
<sarhan> régime?
<sarhan> a3tini ton secret :P
<MaWaLe> non sarhan : il est tout rond mainenant :p
<sabri_icone> asme3o je dois dormir auj fezzit prsq 6h bech nemechi el radess et nehar kamel we9ef bech ne3mel entretient :o
<sarhan> 7atta ena mon ventre bonbé
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  le secret est simple : Spaghetti + Coca
<sarhan> MaWaLe, sa7a
<nizarus> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logiciel_libre
<sarhan> j'utilise deja cette methode
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  il faut penser à ajouter un plat de Harissa à côté ;)
<MaWaLe> demande à nizarus :p
<sabri_icone> :)
<sarhan> Neo31, chbik mataba3ch le regime de geeks?
<sabri_icone> allez domez yezzi bela tefadlik ya sarhane metjich re9ed demain
<nizarus> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logiciel_libre#Open_Source
<sabri_icone> hhhhh, ken berasmi yeji ministre :p ech bech ne9ouloulo sahrine nefedleko :D
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  on lui donnera le secret de notre régime pour dormir si peu :p
<MaWaLe> un bon plat de spagetti, quelques bouteilles de coca
<MaWaLe> et un GRAND plat de Harissa
<sabri_icone> allez , je vous laisse les frère , mawale je pense alors que je vais faire des copie du derniere affiche et 3 copie du depliant
<MaWaLe> et le tour est joué
<sabri_icone> :)
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  okay
<sabri_icone> bien sur des CVs ,hhhhh ça peut servir :p
<MaWaLe> bonnee chance pour demain
<MaWaLe> et si je pourrai me libérer je passerai
<sabri_icone> cous savez j'ai invité des canadiens auj, mais j'été triste en pensant que j'ai plus rien pr ls encourager :(
<sabri_icone> les stickers avc chemess et cd avec nizar
<sabri_icone> hhhhhhh, je reste hors jeu :p
<sabri_icone> ok, moi je passerais tout la journée au SIB en tout cas
<sabri_icone> jusqu'a la fin de la journée
<MaWaLe> have to go
<sabri_icone> alors n'oubliez quand mm de se présnter le samedi!
<MaWaLe> je dois y aller
<sabri_icone> il y aura des cadeaux !
<Neo31> bn
<MaWaLe> nighty night
<Neo31> ma2ouss menha ca marche plus la batteri
<Neo31> :s
<sabri_icone> mettez ça en tete ! peut etre des certifs et des formation lpi gratuit
<sabri_icone> :)
<sabri_icone> bahi
<sabri_icone> :)
<sabri_icone> bonne nuit frere
<sabri_icone> bonne nuit mes freres les ubuneteros
<sabri_icone> inchallah demain un grad jour
<sabri_icone> aprés  ,je revient sur mon projet le canda :p
<sabri_icone> hihihi, canada canada
<sabri_icone> ;D
<sabri_icone> allez je dois partir, bonne nut a tous
<Neo31> bn
<iM-AniS>  http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/8439/ubuntuimp.jpg
<nizarus> bien iM-AniS
<iM-AniS> alors ya jme3a njibhoum les CDS 9.04 eli 3andi mm zina hh
<iM-AniS> et les edubuntu
<iM-AniS> 32  9.04 + 16 edubuntu + 13 8.10 et 6 kubuntu
<iM-AniS> ?
<Neo31> si on laisse une batterie se charger pendant 36 heures ca pe etre endomage ?
<nizarus> iM-AniS, non car comme j'ai dis la version 9.04 n'est plus supportée
<iM-AniS> :/ ok
<nizarus> Neo31, normalement non :) car un bon charge détecte quand les batteries sont chargées et s'arrête
<nizarus> iM-AniS, si tu donne la version 9.04 aux gens ils ne peuvent rien faire avec car même les dépôts pour ajouter des logiciels n'existent plus
<nizarus> mais si tu as la version 8.04 elle est encre supportée car c'est une LTS
<Neo31> g trouver le chargeur qui clignote
<Neo31> je pense chouchtit
<Neo31> en plus famma ri7it chyat :p
<iM-AniS> oui 16 CDs
<nizarus> iM-AniS, mella collection 3andek
<nizarus> pourquoi tu les gardes
<iM-AniS> loool
<nizarus> il a fallut les distribuer avant
<iM-AniS> nn je les garde pas , c qu'il me reste
<iM-AniS> puisque apres les 8.10 les gens ne veulent plus les 8.04 pour cela il reste chez moi
<Neo31> foutu la batterie
<Neo31> fully discharged
<Ahmed_Drira> bsr ^^
<nshardy> bsr
<ANIS> Salem TrackerDPP
<TrackerDPP> Salem ANIS
<ANIS> :)
<ANIS> ça va !
<TrackerDPP> j'ai vu des jours meilleurs et toi ?
#ubuntu-tn 2010-11-23
<nshardy> bonjour les amis
<nshardy> okay tous ce ke g veu ya kelkun qui a un cours de SE intéressent
<TrackerDPP> Salut tout le monde !
<nshardy> slt
<alfa-storm1> salut
<TrackerDPP> salut nshardy !
<nshardy> slt tracker
<nshardy> donc ça va
<nshardy> tou le monde
<TrackerDPP> coment ça va ?
<nshardy> ça va un TP de systeme de 3 heures oufff lool
<nshardy> pid et ppid et le pid de ppid lool
<nshardy> tracker vs etes la
<nshardy> g un tite question
<TrackerDPP> oui oui
<nshardy> alors t'a une idée sur la simulation de systeme de fichier unis sous dos
<TrackerDPP> virtualisation ?
<nshardy> en principe
<TrackerDPP> ben install virtualbox
<TrackerDPP> t'as quel version de linux ?
<nshardy> dsl juste 15 minute et g revien
<TrackerDPP> ok
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<nizarus> des nouvelles du SIB ?
<TrackerDPP> Salut nizarus
<nizarus> quoi de 9 TrackerDPP
<TrackerDPP> ben j'suis un peu souffrant
<nizarus> :/ prompt rétablissement
<TrackerDPP> merci !
<nshardy> merci tracker ça va g trouvé de tuto
<nshardy> merci
<TrackerDPP> de rien nshardy !
<nshardy> si j'arriverai a faire une chose de stable g veu le publier si vs voulez
<TrackerDPP> ok sans problème
<nizarus> nshardy, tu étais au SIB ?
<nshardy> nn
<nshardy> deja ne7kiw 3la simulateur de fichier unix
<nshardy> ana fi sousse
<nizarus> nshardy, à sousse on dit ani et non pas ana :p
<nshardy> ana chui gabesienne
<nshardy> lool
<nshardy> mais g bosse et g fé mes études à sousse
<nshardy> ;-)
<nizarus> enchenté nshardy
<nshardy> enchnaté nizar
<nizarus> tu fais tes études où ?
<nshardy> issat sousse
<nshardy> 1 ere ing
<nizarus> l'année dernière notre communauté a visitée l'issatso
<nshardy> oui g c
<nshardy> deja 7dharet
<nizarus> great
<nshardy> mais c nul eness jet tes2el si jeu yemchiw 3la Ubuntu lool ana mm si j'utilse ubuntu ya une periode mais communuté makenetch fi beli dkhalet besodfa
<nshardy> deja mm pa un mois tawa
<nizarus> il y a des bons jeux sous ubuntu
<nshardy> oui g c
<nizarus> mais pas ceux qui fonctionnent sous window$
<nshardy> mais c pa ça b9it a coté de gens entouma te7kiw 3al CMS  wel develp w houma yes2lou fiya 3la contre strike ( by the way temchi mouch normale)
<nizarus> ah c'est toi qui était dans le coin à l'amphi ?
<nshardy> nn
<nizarus> ok
<nshardy> deja mantesawerech ken ritni
<nizarus> tu es invisible ?
<nshardy> lol c pa ça mais j'était elfou9 belkol entre les friends
<nizarus> les photos sont là : http://ubuntu.nizarus.org/issatso1003
<nshardy> deja amin mahjoub c mon prof de theorie de language et khaled mon prof de PIC
<nshardy> alors les amis bn8 chui fatigué bue
<nshardy> bye
<sarhan> bonsoir tout le monde
<nizarus> ahla sarhan
<TrackerDPP> Salut sarhan
<nizarus> alors comment ça était au SIB ?
<sarhan> moyen
<sarhan> on devait commencer à 10 heure et terminer à 13 heure
<TrackerDPP> alors ça s'est bien passé ?
<sarhan> le sib à ouvert à 13:30
<nizarus> et ???
<nizarus> nooooooooooooooooooon
<sarhan> puisque les stand etaient pas pré
<nizarus> pourquoi ?
<sarhan> et que y avait des dechets un peu partout
<sarhan> fallait netoyer
<sarhan> avant que le ministre vienne inaugurer
<sarhan> d'ailleur le ministre est venu au stand au moment de la présentation de sabri
<sarhan> faite par nizarus
<TrackerDPP> cool
<TrackerDPP> nizarus, nizarus nizarus
<sarhan> ecrite plutot
<nizarus> combien vous avez eu de temps au total ?
<sarhan> on a partagé avec le club cllfs
<sarhan> donc c bon
<sarhan> on a fait
<sarhan> et on est resté l'apré midi
<sarhan> répondre aux visiteurs
<nizarus> ma présentation va passer au infos :p
<sarhan> qui voulaient des cd gratuits ^^
<sarhan> nizarus, wé :D
<TrackerDPP> nizarus! nizarus ! nizarus !
<TrackerDPP> :D
<nizarus> sarhan, alors pourquoi c'était moyen ?
<dhiaeddine> salam tlm
<nizarus> salam dhiaeddine
<TrackerDPP> Salam dhiaeddine
<dhiaeddine> ça ce passe bien au sib?
<dhiaeddine> salam nizarus
<dhiaeddine> salam TrackerDPP
<TrackerDPP> comment ça va ?
<sarhan> dhiaeddine, wi pas mal
<dhiaeddine> ça va :)
<sarhan> dhiaeddine, ya beaucoup de promotions
<dhiaeddine> TrackerDPP: rappelle moi ton prenom please :)
<dhiaeddine> désolé j'ai la mem courte :)
<TrackerDPP> Moussa
<dhiaeddine> sarhan: c bien des promotions
<sarhan> dhiaeddine, et des jeux concours
<dhiaeddine> TrackerDPP: je pense que c la 1iere fois qu'on se parle n'est ce pas?
<TrackerDPP> oui oui
<dhiaeddine> sarhan: tru veux dire chez les vendeurs de materiel
<wissem> bonsoir tout le monde
<sarhan> wi
<sarhan> jeu chez hp pour gagner une ps3 par exemple
<nizarus> ahla wissem
<TrackerDPP> dhiaeddine, je suis le seule ivoirien de ce salon
<TrackerDPP> comme le dis si bien nizarus l'éléphant libre
<TrackerDPP> :D
<sarhan> un jeu chez le stand open source pour gagner une formation lpic une certification ...
<sarhan> wissem, ahla :)
<nizarus> TrackerDPP, :D
<dhiaeddine> TrackerDPP: ah ok soyez le bien venu parmis nous :D
<TrackerDPP> merci dhiaeddine !
<dhiaeddine> sarhan: ah ok je voudrai bien terminer ma certification lpi balouchi
<dhiaeddine> :D
<dhiaeddine> alors qui y va au sib?
<sarhan> dhiaeddine, 3amer 9oussassa :D
<dhiaeddine> je vais participer à ces concours :)
<sarhan> dhiaeddine, tu y va quand?
<dhiaeddine> sarhan: lool
<dhiaeddine> je sais pas je préfères coordonner avec les gens d'ici pour qu'on aille en covoiturage
<dhiaeddine> j'ai vu déjà que nizarus a cette idée
<sarhan> tu habite ou?
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, tu es de quel coin ?
<dhiaeddine> donc les gens au alentourss de sousse monastir mahdia
<dhiaeddine> msaken
<dhiaeddine> nizarus: je suis de quel coin!!
<sarhan> dhiaeddine, ah je crois à Tunis
<dhiaeddine> tu ne me reconnais pas?
<dhiaeddine> nizarus:
<sarhan> croyais*
<sarhan> haya bonne nuit tout le monde
<nizarus> ouuuuuuuuuuuuuuups sorry dhiaeddine
<sarhan> je suis fatigué je vais dormir
<TrackerDPP> bonne sarhan
<dhiaeddine> oui j'y était pendant un cettain temps
<nizarus> j'ai oublié :/
<TrackerDPP> bravo pour le sib
<sarhan> meskin Neo31 tawa il va prendre le train :/
<dhiaeddine> looooool
<nizarus> bn sarhan
<dhiaeddine> ok sarhan ,tu sera tjrs au sib?
<nizarus> sarhan, j'ai essayé d'appeler neo mais j'ai pas pu le joindre
<sarhan> dhiaeddine, vendredi et samedi
<dhiaeddine> on se verra par ce que je pense qu'on ne s'est pas encore vu avant
<sarhan> nizarus, il est dans la gare de tunis ca capte pas bien je crois
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, tu compte y aller quand ?
<dhiaeddine> ok j'essayerai moi de lappeler
<dhiaeddine> peut être qu'il se connectera
<sarhan> dhiaeddine, enchallah :)
<dhiaeddine> je suis plus ou moins libre pour le temps, je souhaite seuelemnt y aller quand il y'a beaucoup de gens
<sarhan> deja aujourd'hui beaucoup de gens
<dhiaeddine> ok sarhan bn et biento inchallah
<sarhan> wi
<sarhan> à vendredi ou samedi
<nizarus> moi j'ai pas le choix :/ c'est le jeudi
<nizarus> bon je re
<nizarus> @++
<sarhan> ++ all
<sarhan> bb
<dhiaeddine> sarhan: chems était là ajrdhui
<dhiaeddine> ok a++
<dhiaeddine> beaucoup de gens de la communauté je veux dire
<dhiaeddine> qqun sait ce qui ce passera le samedi
<dhiaeddine> ?
<dhiaeddine> est ce qu'il y'a un programme de conférence en // du sib?la communauté y participe?
<dhiaeddine> si c le cas ce sera une bonne occasion pour que tout le monde s'y rencontre
<wissem> d'après tunandroid.com c le club ISIMUX qui y sera le samedi
<wissem> http://www.tunandroid.com/content/index.php/nouveautes/tunandroid/message-de-la-communaute-du-libre-qui-participe-au-sib-2010/
<dhiaeddine> ok wissem
<dhiaeddine> je viens de le voir sur le site de opensource.tn
<dhiaeddine> http://www.opensource.tn/index.php?id=41&L=2&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=242&tx_ttnews[backPid]=19&cHash=655bc23e5e
<dhiaeddine> bon je re
<TrackerDPP> ok @+
<nizarus> re
<TrackerDPP> re
<Goldenscorp> salut Amigos bemawi CRACK05 darkwise dhiaeddine nizarus TrackerDPP ubuntulog
<TrackerDPP> Salut Goldenscorp
<nizarus> salam Goldenscorp
<dhiaeddine> re
<dhiaeddine> qui va au sib?
<nizarus> moi
<dhiaeddine> nizarus: tu y vas seul ou il y'a des gens avec toi?
<Goldenscorp> moi
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, pour l'instant rien n'est clair
<dhiaeddine> bon on s'organise et on y va ensemble :)
<dhiaeddine> c'est une bonne idée
<dhiaeddine> Goldenscorp: quan est ce que tu y vas?
<Goldenscorp> jeudi 99%
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, je te tiens au courant
<dhiaeddine> nizarus: combien de palces tu as 3 ou 4?
<dhiaeddine> bon ok s'il y' aune place j'y vais avec vous
<dhiaeddine> t'inquiète nizarus on te paye le carburant :)
<dhiaeddine> c'est ça le covoiturage n'est ce pas? :)
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, le problème n'est pas le carburant
<nizarus> mais quel voiture
<nizarus> et combien de places dispo
<nizarus> car j'ai déjà commencé la planification avec des amis
<nizarus> et j'attends le dernier mot
<nizarus> :/
<dhiaeddine> ok regarde ce qu'il en ai et tiens moi au courant
<dhiaeddine> pour que je planifi autrement sinon
<dhiaeddine> Goldenscorp: tu y vas comment?
<nizarus> ok
<Goldenscorp> avec mon comptable
<dhiaeddine> ok
<dhiaeddine> s'il y'a bon monde qui y va le jeudi j'irai moi aussi
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, il y a moi et Goldenscorp
<dhiaeddine> nizarus: oui
<TrackerDPP> bon je rentre
<TrackerDPP> @ tout
<dhiaeddine> allez bn tlm
<dhiaeddine> a+
<Goldenscorp> @+
<Ahmed_Drira> ping Neo31
<Neo31> ahla Ahmed_Drira
<Neo31> :)
<Ahmed_Drira> bsr
<Ahmed_Drira> t as visiter le SIB aujourd'hui ?
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> je vien juste de rentrer
<Ahmed_Drira> est ce que  t 'as récupérer  un DVD  de tuniandroid
<Neo31> pas encore
<Neo31> il seron la le jeudi
<Neo31> sarhan va prendre un et me faire une copie
<Ahmed_Drira> j ai  besoin  de ce DVD
<Neo31> fort possible n3awed nemchi samedi
<Neo31> ok
<Ahmed_Drira> alors  tu  vas me  transférer le contenu du  dvd  as soon as  possible  si tu peut l'avoire
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> c fesable inchalah :)
<Ahmed_Drira> j'ai  un mini projet    alors j ai proposer a mon enseignat de faire une appli android
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> en tt K je pense ke c sur windows
<Neo31> mais y aura qq chose d'interessant
<Ahmed_Drira> :(
<Ahmed_Drira> j ai déjà commencer  sous linux   rak7et  le SDK avec  eclipse  et le simulateur
<Neo31> oui c bien
<Neo31> y aura qq chose d'interessant kan mm ;)
<Neo31> l'installation et le sdk .. c pas tt normalement
<Neo31> c rien
<Ahmed_Drira> bien  sûre
<Ahmed_Drira> reste  à coder maintnant  j ai déjà commencer un peut  bien sûre
<Neo31> bien
<Ahmed_Drira> en java
<Neo31> good luck
<Goldenscorp> ahla neo
<Neo31> hi
<Goldenscorp> ca va sib ?
<Neo31> hakkeka
<Neo31> pas mal
<Goldenscorp> fima yasir nas ?
<Neo31> ca demarrer en retard
<Goldenscorp> w9tach ?
<Neo31> hh preske 13h pratiquement
<Neo31> ou midi
<Neo31> g oublier
<Goldenscorp> 13h00
<Neo31> we
<Neo31> hhh
<Goldenscorp> inti fin tawa
<Goldenscorp> ?
<Goldenscorp> soussa
<Neo31> we
<Neo31> rawa7t bekri chwaya
<Goldenscorp> esma3 ani machi il tunis le jeudi
<Neo31> jeudi na9ra le matin
<Neo31> go ahead :)
<Goldenscorp> a9ra a3la rou7ik
<Neo31> we
<Goldenscorp> 1+1= 2
<Goldenscorp> 2+1= 3
<Goldenscorp> lol
<Neo31> faut
<Neo31> 1+1=10
<Goldenscorp> 10
<Neo31> 2+1=10
<Neo31> 1+1=1+2=10
<Goldenscorp> Neo31,  pv stp
<Goldenscorp> aya yizi mil tchwich
#ubuntu-tn 2010-11-24
<TrackerDPP> Salut tout le monde !
<nshardy> slt tou
<TrackerDPP> salut nshardy !
<nshardy> slt
<nshardy> ça va dsl pr le retard
<HASSOUNA1987> slt
<TrackerDPP> Salut HASSOUNA1987
<HASSOUNA1987> cv ?
<nshardy> slt hassouna
<HASSOUNA1987> slt nshardy
<HASSOUNA1987> vhna7welcom
<HASSOUNA1987> chna7welcom
<HASSOUNA1987> chacker et nizar wa9tech yod5lo ya jma3a ?
<nshardy> lebess en principe 3chiya mekher
<HASSOUNA1987> 3andy barcha mad5altech il channel najm net3arref 3likom ?
<nshardy> okay ana c manel de sousse
<nshardy> enfin etudiente à sousse
<HASSOUNA1987> netcharfoo ya manel
<HASSOUNA1987> ena hassouna min sidi bouzid n3ich fi sa3oudia
<nshardy> netcharfou bain tu fé de l'info la ba
<HASSOUNA1987> ne5dem administrateur securiter fi datacentre
<nshardy> ah ok
<nshardy> netcharfou
<HASSOUNA1987> merci
<nshardy> de rien
<TrackerDPP> bye tout le monde
<TrackerDPP> @+
<nshardy> re
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<denis13> salut les amis
<dhiaeddine> re
<sabri_icone> salu tous lemonde
<denis13> vous avez des problemes pour vous connecter a empathy sur msn
<denis13> je fais que d'avoir erreur de certificat
<sarhan> bonsoir tout le monde
<crack3r>  
<nizarus> salam
<denis13> salem nizaruqs
<sarhan> ca va bien?
<denis13> salem nizarus
<denis13> salut sahran
<nizarus> bien merci :) et vous
<denis13> salut crack3r
<dhiaeddine> salam tous le monde
<dhiaeddine> qui est ce qui était au sib aujourdh'ui?
<sarhan> pas moi
<dhiaeddine> s'il y'a qqun qu'il nous parle de l'ambiance
<dhiaeddine> sur le stand
<nizarus> kangoulya était certainement présent :)
<dhiaeddine> oui mais il n'est plus en ligne depuis tout à l'heure je n'ai pas pu lui parler
<sarhan> dhiaeddine, il doit etre encore au stand :/
<nizarus> sarhan, ah bon ? le sib ferme quand ?
<sarhan> 19heure
<dhiaeddine> ok mais il n'est pas en ligne
<sarhan> mais pour les visiteurs
<dhiaeddine> il doit être occupé avec les gens qui se bouscule pour s'informer du LL
<dhiaeddine> :D :D
<dhiaeddine> mais il est 21h là, je pense que personne ne sera au stand  maintenant
<dhiaeddine> allez les gars je vous laisse
<dhiaeddine> bn et a+
<nizarus> bn dhiaeddine
<sarhan> dhiaeddine, bonne nuit
<sarhan> nizarus, neo31 s'est loggué hier?
<nizarus> sarhan, je sais pas
<sarhan> Neo31, wallah tawa kont neshel a3lik
<sarhan> Neo31, wselt? :D
<Neo31> hi
<nizarus> <sarhan> nizarus, neo31 s'est loggué hier?
<nizarus> :)
<Neo31> la encore 5 minutes youssel el train :p
<nizarus> Neo31, encore à tunis ?
<Neo31> oui je me ss logger le soir vers minui moins qq minutes (des ke g arriver)
<Neo31> je rigole nizarus :p
<Neo31> je ss a sousse
<nizarus> :)
<Neo31> (je voulez dire ke je ss encore en route depuis hier, 5ater sarhan s2al wsilt ou pas)
<nizarus> alors Neo31 tes impréssions du sib
<Neo31> thx 4 askin sarhan :)
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> mes impressions
<Neo31> :s
<Neo31> bcp d'impressions
<Neo31> mais bon
<Neo31> ca a marcher :) mais pas comme les events ds les instituts (je les trouve plus efficace)
<Neo31> pk pas comme un event ds une institut, 1 on a commencer les premiers (pas de visiteurs qu'a partir de 13h, kif youfa wa9tna)
<Neo31> 2. mm a 13h y a pas bcp de visiteurs
<Neo31> (je comprare a une centainne et plus dans une institut)
<nizarus> :)
<Neo31> sinon on a parler a un bon nombre des visiteurs
<Neo31> et je te garantie au moins 30% dont g parler vont esayer ubuntu et possible venir sur le channel ou ML ou autre part :p
<Neo31> les autre 30 % je c pas mais il sont interesse
<Neo31> puis le reste g rater :p
<Neo31> sabri a fait un tres tres bon travail
<Neo31> ya3tih esa7a
<Neo31> sarhan aussi :)
<Neo31> on a utiliser ce que on a
<Neo31> et c bien qu'on a pas ramener les CD pour la session du premier jour de 10h a 13h
<nizarus> :)
<Neo31> mais domage qu'on a manquer un pe de ressource
<Neo31> on a oublier de ramener des haute parleurs et micro de CHEZ NOUS
<Neo31> d'apres la recommendation de qq1
<nizarus> ah oui :) sarhan 7kali :p
<Neo31> sinon ce que vraiment aimer c de rencontrer les autres membres et de voir les differentes personalite qui tournent au tour des logiciels libres en tunisie
<nizarus> j'espère que tu es agréablement surpris
<Neo31> g eux la chance de voir des esprit libres a la tunisienne, e7em.. 7assilou
<Neo31> sinon le reste c cool
<Neo31> g t aussi impressionne par kangoulya qui a un vrai esprit du libre
<nizarus> tu l'a pas rencontrer à l'isimm ?
<Neo31> oui mais g pas eux la chance de bien le connaitre
<Neo31> je parle pas du simple rencontre
<nizarus> oui je comprend
<Neo31> ils a fait vraiment bcp pour cet event, et s'il y a une recompense ds cet event il sera le condidat numero 1
<Neo31> je neglige pas l'effort et le travail des autres mais lui il fait fait bcp plus
<nizarus> tu reviendra encore au sib le samedi ?
<Neo31> pas sur mais fort possible
<Neo31> bon
<Neo31> nizarus on doit bosser bien le samedi aussi
<nizarus> je suis pas certain d'y aller le samedi
<Neo31> on aura besoin d'au moins 1000 papier a distribuer ds le sib pour inviter les gens a notre stand
<Neo31> 7atta noir et blanc normal
<Neo31> tu va y aller le jeudi non ?
<nizarus> demain incahllah
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> karimTN ete aussi present
<Neo31> sinon a l'echel personel g enfin acheter un diks dir qui va resoudre de grand problemes inchalah :)
 * Neo31 is backing up his computer finally
<nizarus> ayya behi
<nizarus> les prix sont intéréssants ?
<Neo31> g eux un Verbatim 1TB, 3.5", avec 8MB de cache, USB 2.0 (domage ke c pas 3), et Hi-speed sata avec 125dt
<Neo31> g vu le mm DD a 200+ a sousse (208, 220..) je pense a9al 7aja c 190 ou qq chose comme ca
<nizarus> il n'y a pas des disque 2".5
<Neo31> donc ca va les prix :)
<Neo31> famma chkoue 9alou yjibou elyouma 2.5" w famma chkoune 9al 3andhom fel boutique
<Neo31> mawjoudine
<Neo31> mais bon, ca me va tres bien le 3.5" g acheter parce que c ce que g chercher et pas parce que g pas trouver un 2.5"
<Neo31> famma mm des DD 1TB a9al mel 125dt
<Neo31> y en a du 1.5 TB et 2TB en gros aussi si t'as besoin de plus de capacite de stockage
<Neo31> stoquage
<Neo31> comme ca s'ecrit
<Neo31> ?
<nizarus> stockage
<nizarus> :)
<Neo31> ah bien, mela c correcte :)
<sarhan> nizarus, Neo31 on doit faire un beau prospectus pour le distribuer
<nizarus> http://blog.aldevar.fr/?p=600
<sarhan> c bien diaspora
<sarhan> c pas compatible avec IE 6-7-8 :D jaw
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> مرحبا mothaber
<mothaber> السلام عليكم ..
<sarhan> mothaber, wa3alaykom elsalem
<Neo31> mothaber y7ib ya3raf wiber, wine ysajal el notes
<mothaber> اين يحفظ برنامج الملاحظات في جنوم الملاحظات ؟
<Neo31> nizarus wilber is a gnome software ?
<sarhan> wilber c pas le truc de the gimp?
<Neo31> je c pas
<Neo31> mothaber ممكن تشرح ما هو wilber? لكي نوجهك لشانل مختص!
<nizarus> Neo31, c'est quoi wiber ?
<mothaber> وماهو wilber ?
<mothaber> ^_^
<Neo31> wilber nizarus
<Neo31> انا لا استعمله mothaber
<Neo31> ليس علي ان استعمل كل البرامج الحرة, استعمل ما احتاج فقط
<nizarus> me too
<Neo31> I think sarhan is right
<mothaber> شكرا لكم ..
<Neo31> it may be something related to gimp
<mothaber> علي الخروج الآن ..
<Neo31> mothaber try on #gimp
<sarhan> c'est le renard symbole de gimp
<sarhan> ama je pense mothaber parle d'un autre truc
<mothaber> ماعلاقة الجيمب ؟
<sarhan> mothaber, what's ur problem ?
<sarhan> i didn't understand it
<Neo31> اعتقدت ان اجابة sarhan صحيحة
<sarhan> Neo31, je crois pas qu'il parle de wilber
<mothaber> يوجد برنامج في اوبنتو - جنوم - لحفظ الملاحظات ..
<mothaber> اين اجد الملاحظات ؟
<sarhan> notes tomboy
<Neo31> sarhan mothaber y7eb ya3raf el wilber, wine ysajal les notes
<mothaber> اريد الملف الذي تحفظ فيه الملاحظات
<sarhan> c tomboy ya Neo31
<Neo31> tomboy !?
<nizarus> the default application in gnome is tomboy
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> البرنامج المستعمل على جنوم هو tomboy mothaber
<Neo31> جرب شوف مجلد مخفي باسم tomboy
<mothaber> يوجد برنامج صغير .. إذا ضغطت على الشريط بالزر الأيسر للفأرة .. وإخترت Add to panel
<Neo31> انا عندي المجلد /home/my_user/.tomboy
<mothaber> تجده ايقونته صفراء ..
<mothaber> هل أنت متأكد ؟
<Neo31> 100%
<Neo31> عملت ls -a tomboy
<Neo31> طلعلي المجلد
<mothaber> غير موجود ..
<Neo31> لازم تفتح البرنامج اولا
<mothaber> مفتوح الأن
<Neo31> جرب الان
<Neo31> http://paste.ubuntu.com/536048/
<mothaber> غير موجود
<Neo31> في ملفات .note في المجلد
<Neo31> شوف الرابط
<sarhan> ca me rappel tunisia-sat :P
<Neo31> هه خاتر نكتب بالعربي sarhan ؟
<sarhan> lé ka chouf elrabet ^^
<Neo31> هه, اوكي :)
<sarhan> ou elbarnemej
<sarhan> 7asreyan 3ala oubentou-TiN
<mothaber> Neo31
<Neo31> نعم؟
<mothaber> جزاك الله خير .. اريد الخروج
<mothaber> عن اذنكم ..
<Neo31> :p ken 3al linuxac ma l9a 7add y3awnou :p
<sarhan> nice
<sarhan> 7ak rba7t thweb :D
<sarhan> hak*
<Neo31> :)
<nizarus> :/
<sarhan> nizarus, quesqu'il y a?
<nizarus> il n'a pas résolu son problème
<Neo31> le probleme c qu'on parle pas arabe en tunisie sinon rahou notre equipe est bcp plus mieux connue au monde arabe
<Neo31> nizarus g verifier ke 3andi tomboy sur mon PC
<Neo31> pe etre il a lancer un autre programme
<sarhan> haya bonne nuit Neo31 nizarus
<Neo31> nizarus est ce qu'on peut redimentionner une partition ext4 avec gparted ? (sans problemes je ve dire)
<Neo31> bn sarhan
<Neo31> eni zeda bach nafsa3 net3acha w na9ra
<sarhan> Neo31,wi je crois mais pas à chaud !
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> a chaud!?
<sarhan> ma3netha tu dois pas booter sur cette partition
<nizarus> Neo31, normalement oui
<sarhan> eshel mjareb
<Neo31> c ma partition systeme ke je ve redimentionner
<nizarus> mais à chaud je sais pas
<Neo31> ah ok je vois
<sarhan> Neo31, tweli te5ou livecd gparted
<Neo31> on va le savoir bientot mela :)
<Neo31> taw njarabha fel weekend :)
<nizarus> Neo31, le mieux et de démarrer avec un live cd ubuntu
<nizarus> et faire le redimensionnement
<Neo31> sarhan gaprted mawjoud 3al live cd ubuntu ;)
<Neo31> oui nizarus , je v faire une backup de la partition puis la redimensionner :)
<sarhan> Neo31, wi wi :)
<Neo31> c pas encore le bon moment de perdre mon systeme
<Neo31> qui a une idee comment faire une backup de tout une partition systeme ext4 (pas juste les fichiers, mais tt la partition et sans copier l'espace libre) en utilisant un outil FOSS ?
<sarhan> t7eb une instantané de la partition?
<Neo31> instantakoi?
<sarhan> screenshoot ?
<Neo31> image de la partition
<Neo31> sans inclure l'espace libre dans l'image
<sarhan> enlawej 3al kelma :D
<Neo31> ma3neha si g une partition de taille 10GB w j'utilise juste 5GB j'aurai une image de 5GB, puis formater tt le diske dure et la remettre
<Neo31> snapshot c pas une image c different non ?
<nizarus> Neo31, see clonezilla
<Neo31> t'as essayer avec ext4 nizarus ?
<nizarus> nope
<Neo31> je connai partition image avant mais j'avais qq problemes avec
<Neo31> j'utiliser LVM wa9tha je pense
<Neo31> j'utilisais
<sarhan> Neo31, les 100 cd android : http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs490.ash2/76367_165010716872666_122595347780870_309672_1540266_n.jpg
<nizarus> sarhan, c'est quoi ce truc ?
<Neo31> lol, session de decoupage :p
<sarhan> nizarus, c'est les cd que va distribué tunandroid vendredi au stand open source
<sarhan> et Neo31 en veut 1
<Neo31> une copie sarhan ;)
<sarhan> Neo31, ok ca marche
<Neo31> hh wala 1 CD sa va aussi je dirai pas non
<Neo31> :p
<sarhan> sinon ken ma9otlekch deja je suis sous aptosid
<Neo31> loool
<sarhan> mezel makrachech
<sarhan> ama je suis content il a deja le noyau 2.6.36
<Neo31> we ;)
<sarhan> et les derniere version de tout
<nizarus> sarhan, ça contient quoi ces CD ?
<sarhan> nizarus, eclipse + sdk android + des tutoriels de developements
<nizarus> cool :)
<Neo31> version windows je pense :p
<sarhan> Neo31, biensur :(
<sarhan> mais moi je prend le cd pour les tutos
<nizarus> Neo31, très bonne question
<Neo31> moi j'utilise netbeans + sdk + plugin (version linux)
<sarhan> le reste on le download sur internet
<sarhan> Neo31, je trouve que eclipse est mieu que netbeans
<nizarus> Neo31, tu me passe les tutos quand tu aura le CD
<nizarus> :p
<Neo31> hum, en koi ?
<sarhan> nizarus, je te ferai une copie
<Neo31> inchalah nizarus
<Neo31> nizarus c demain tunandroid non ?
<sarhan> haya je vous lesse
<nizarus> Neo31, non le vendredi
<sarhan> Neo31, c vendredi 16heure > 19 heure
<Neo31> ah ok
<sarhan> a+ les lunixiens
<nizarus> me too i go
<Neo31> bonne chance sarhan
<nizarus> bn @ tous
<Neo31> see ya soon
<sarhan> Neo31, merci
<sarhan> Neo31, et a toi de meme
<Neo31> thx :)
<Helmoony> salut tout le monde
<Neo31> salut Helmoony
<Helmoony> tu es de l equipe ?
<Neo31> oui :) et tu es?
<Helmoony> je suis un membre tunisien de wikipedia
<Neo31> cool :)
<Helmoony> je voulais savoir comment ca se passe au niveau de la structure de votre organisme
<Helmoony> vous avez faites une association ou quoi ?
<Neo31> non, on a pas un status legale d'une assotiation encore
<Helmoony> on pense faire une association pour wikipedia en Tunisie
<Neo31> c'est la communaute des utilisateurs d'ubuntu en tunisie
<Helmoony> mais on est peu motives pour ca
<Neo31> et on est une LoCo Team approve par canonical
<Helmoony> pas de local ?
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> non
<Neo31> pas de local
<Helmoony> ah ok
<Helmoony> pour wikimedia j pense il faut faire une association une vrai dans son pays
<Helmoony> donc  cest pas la meme chose
<Neo31> je et conseil de parler a nizarus, mawele, ou zafouri si tu les trouve sur ce chan
<Helmoony> et au niveau organization ca se passe bien
<Helmoony> j ai vue vos photos sur votre blog
<Helmoony> mmmm ok
<Neo31> oui ca marche bien
<Helmoony> sinon vous traviller sur quoi le plus souvent ?
<Helmoony> traduction vers l arabe?
<Helmoony> formation ?
<Helmoony> conference ?
<Neo31> notre activite pricipal voir mm notre success story c les event qu'on fait ds tt la tunisie
<Neo31> des conferences et install party d'ubuntu
<Helmoony> ok
<Neo31> on ete hier au SIB-IT a Tunis, on aura des membres present tt la semaine au SIB
<Helmoony> mais vous faites reguliairement des formations ?
<Neo31> non c pas des formations
<Neo31> juste des conferences et install party
<Helmoony> ok ok
<Helmoony> en fait je pensais au cas ou vous ferais des formations
<Helmoony> on pourraient participer avec vous
<Helmoony> genre
<Neo31> on nous a proposer de faire une formation pour des professionels dernierement, mais je ne suis pas l'avancement de ce sujet
<Helmoony> aller dans une universite
<Helmoony> pour une formation Ubuntu et WIki ?
<Neo31> brb
<Helmoony> brb ??
<Neo31> be right back (je re)
<Neo31> c bon je ss la
<Neo31> hum
<Helmoony> la en general
<Helmoony> je pense vousa aller dans une universite pour une install party
<Neo31> alors on va deja faire des conference dans els universite pendant une journe la plupart des event mais y en a aussi des event ou on reste pour plusieurs jours
<Helmoony> une formation et puis  c ca ?
<Neo31> 3 jours ou mm plus si on a des membres disponible
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> l'install party c la derniere chose qu'on fait ca dure environ 2 heures
<Helmoony> vous savez qu il ya une version CD de wikipedia ?
<Helmoony> vous pouvez linstaller apres sur les Ubuntu
<Neo31> non, personnelement je le c pas
<Neo31> bonne idee :)
<Helmoony> http://www.okawix.com/
<Helmoony> car en general
<Neo31> Helmoony je t'invite a t'inscrire a notre mailing liste et lancer un sujet a propos de ca
<Helmoony> j etais deja inscris
<Helmoony> mais il y avait tement de msg
<Neo31> tu trouve un lien pour rejoindre la mailing liste sur www.ubuntu-tn.org
<Helmoony> que je me suis desinstalle
<Helmoony> j particiapais avant au forum
<Neo31> tu doit utiliser un filtre sur ta boite email ;)
<Helmoony> ca m interesse pas au premier degre mais bon
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> behi
<Neo31> 1 mn
<Helmoony> donc si il y aqqe chose d officiel j dois contacter Nizarus c ca ??
<Neo31> non pas necessairement, lancer un thread sur la ML est suffisant
<Neo31> Helmoony si j'ai bien compris, vous avez des membres en tunisie et vous etes interesse de faire qq conferences (formations) Wiki en coperation avec notre equipe
<Helmoony> oui
#ubuntu-tn 2010-11-25
<TrackerDPP> Salut tout le monde :!
<TrackerDPP> Salut tout le monde !
<nshardy> bjr
<TrackerDPP> Salut nshardy
<TrackerDPP> re tout le monde !
<goos> salam
<goos> anyone there
<goos> ?§
<nshardy> slt tou le monde
<nshardy> bn8
<linuxor> salut!
<Goldenscorp> salut ChanServ linuxor ubuntulog
<linuxor> fama haja interesante fel SIB?
<linuxor> :)
<linuxor> ou bien fama des represenateur de ubuntu?
<Ahmed_Drira> bsr
<nshardy> re nobody is there
<Ahmed_Drira> yes   nobody is  here
<Ahmed_Drira> ^^
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<nshardy> hi okay jitou fi waçtkom
<nshardy> fonction de recupeeration de date de systeme sous code blocks
<nshardy> merci
<Ahmed_Drira> code block c'est un editeur   quel  fonction tu cherche  sur  quel language
<Ahmed_Drira> ??
<Ahmed_Drira> si  c'est  du C  ou C++    date() si je me rappelle  bien  et tu daoit faire le include nécessaire  pour que  la fonction soit reconnu par le compilateur
<nshardy> oui #include<sys/time.h> merci
<Freeman_> hi
#ubuntu-tn 2010-11-26
 * ANIS dit bonsoir les amis :-D
 * ANIS va révisé un peu de BD avant de faire dodo ;)
<ANIS> BN
<TrackerDPP> Salut tout le monde !
<dhiaeddine> salam tlm
<chuck_> salem
<sarhan> bonsoir tout le monde
<chuck_> salem
<nshardy> slt tou le monde
<sarhan> bonsoir nshardy :)
<sarhan> et bonsoir nizarus
<nshardy> bonsoir sarhan nizarus
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<sabri_icone> salem
<sabri_icone> ahlan
<sabri_icone> :D
<sabri_icone> kifesh mela
<sarhan> re
<sabri_icone> jibet les cds :p
<sarhan> bonsoir sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> bonsoir sarhana
<sarhan> esmi sarhan
<sarhan> !
<sabri_icone> ech 3meletelena fel cinema
<sabri_icone> lool
<sabri_icone> same7eni sarhane
<sarhan> sabri_icone, c'est tout les jours !
<sabri_icone> t'a vériifié :(
<sarhan> wi
<sabri_icone> l'@ ainsi s'il y aura avatar le dim
<sarhan> sabri_icone, 5dit noumrouhom zeda t7eb na3tihoulek?
<sabri_icone> ouéééé  :D merci
<nizarus> qui sera présent demain ?
<nizarus> au sib
<sarhan> nizarus, moi
<sarhan> nizarus, j'ai aimé votre interview au micro de mouhamed ali :P ama pk on doit pas etre extremiste par rapport à microsoft? :D
<sarhan> sabri_icone, 26 803 803
<nizarus> sarhan, ici c'est un channel loggué pas d'informations privées :s
<sarhan> nizarus, c'est un numero public :/
<sarhan> celui d'un cinema
<nizarus> sarhan, car nous nous somme pas là pour attaquer microsoft (frontallement)
<nizarus> on est là pour parler de nos avantages et de notre puissance
<sarhan> nizarus, ah en fait c koi l'histoire de wikipedia sur le ML j'ai pas compris :/
<nizarus> inviter des gens pour parler de wikipidia lors de nos prochains events
<sarhan> nizarus, ils auraient du se manifester plus tot et ainsi participer au sib !
<nizarus> sarhan, rien n'est perdu :)
<sarhan> nizarus, wi ya d'autres event bientot
<sarhan> nizarus, vous allez venir demain?
<nizarus> pas certain :/
<dhiaeddine> salam tlm
<sarhan> dhiaeddine, wa3alykom elsalem
<dhiaeddine> qui va au sib demain?
<sarhan> dhiaeddine, moi encore une fois ^^
<dhiaeddine> lol
<dhiaeddine> ok sarhan
<dhiaeddine> j'irai demain matin inchallah
<dhiaeddine> t'es à Tunis?
<dhiaeddine> il n'ya que toi sarhan ici sur le channel?
<sarhan> dhiaeddine, aucune idée :/
<sarhan> j'ai pu dire quelques mots à nshardy et sabri_icone mais apré silence total :D
<sabri_icone> oui
<sabri_icone> j"t" entrain de manger
<sabri_icone> :D
<sabri_icone> mais sarhane
<sabri_icone> té passé au sib auj?
<sabri_icone> tnat que nizar cé présenté donc il y en as les cd ubuntu
<sabri_icone> il y a des gens qui demandent s'il y aura ?
<sabri_icone> mm
<sarhan> re
<dhiaeddine> ok, comment l'ambiance au stand aujourd'hui?
<sabri_icone> sarhane
<sabri_icone> dabaretelena dvd?
<sarhan> sabri_icone, ahawka disponible sur le site eliso
<sarhan> dhiaeddine, tré bonne !
<sarhan> ya eux plus de 100 personnes !
<sabri_icone> eliso?
<sarhan> on a du déménager vers une salle de conférance
<sarhan> .iso du dvd ya sabri_icone
<dhiaeddine> waw c'es très bien :)
<sabri_icone> aaah, site mte3ek alor
<sabri_icone> waw
<sarhan> sabri_icone, lé
<sarhan> sabri_icone, tunandroid.com
<sabri_icone> lool
<sarhan> crack3r, ahla
<dhiaeddine> quelles présentations il y'a eu?
<crack3r> salut sarhan
<crack3r> salut a tous
<dhiaeddine> salut crack3r
<crack3r> sarhan, ta pas vu wissem passer par ici?
<sarhan> dhiaeddine, mozilla tunisie et la plus attendue tunandroid !
<crack3r> salut dhiaeddine
<sarhan> crack3r, lé jemla
<sarhan> crack3r, et pk son facebook est réactivé ?
<crack3r> ok merci sarhan
<crack3r> reativé?
<crack3r> 3malha?
<crack3r> lol
<dhiaeddine> ah ok android et les iphones sont à la mode ces jours-ci lol
<sarhan> crack3r, enfin je crois ! c'est ca ou il s'est fait hacker
<sarhan> dhiaeddine, android est open source et ios non :D
<sarhan> donc android est plus à la mode
<sabri_icone> tu peux me donnez le lien?
<crack3r> android roks!
<crack3r> je vous parle depuis mon androphone
<crack3r> :D
<dhiaeddine> sarhan: oui c'est vrai mais il est populaire aussi
<sarhan> crack3r, nice ! malla 7ala votre club microsoft fel ISI
<crack3r> oui je sais :/
<crack3r> dhia tu viens de l'isi?
<sarhan> crack3r, ca se fait pas ce qu'ils ont fait !
<crack3r> wallah na3ref :/
<crack3r> dima b fhdaye7hom
<sabri_icone> sarhane je trouve pas le lien raho
<dhiaeddine> crack3r: non
<sarhan> sabri_icone, ils vont le mettre bientot mela
<crack3r> ah ok dhiaeddine, je me suis trompé :)
<sarhan> sabri_icone, celui qui a fait la présentation kali ftarna m3ah fel ensi
<dhiaeddine> Microsoft pond des club win etdotnet partout ou elle passe
<sabri_icone> bizarre farouk t'a pas donné une copie :( dhiaeddine
<sabri_icone> je sais
<sarhan> dhiaeddine, a coup de subvention et de partenariat :P
<dhiaeddine> la dernière c'était lemercredi passé à l'eniso
<dhiaeddine> sabri_icone: quelle copie?
<sarhan> dhiaeddine,  t'es venu à l'ensi lors des journés portes ouvertes?
<sarhan> sabri_icone, lé moch howa fara9hom
<dhiaeddine> tu sais ils ont un atout très important à part ça :/
<sarhan> sabri_icone, ou zid barcha 3bed doub ma7alou enes nagzou
<sabri_icone> :p fase3o bina, :D allah ghaleb
<sabri_icone> oui, Android et la mode aujourd'hui
<dhiaeddine> les commerciaux qu'ils envoient sont très convainquants :
<sabri_icone> c'est juste une image
<sabri_icone> par ce que on a pas une plateforme de développement :(
<dhiaeddine> sarhan: non je n'était pas venu à l'ensi lors de la journée mais je suis de l'ensi
<sabri_icone> Android c'est a la fin linux
<sabri_icone> ubuntu l'est aussi
<sabri_icone> ubuntu et bq plus fort
<sarhan> dhiaeddine, ah ok vous avez un club dotnet ahawka ta7t eldrouj :D
<sabri_icone> sauf qu'on donne la possibilité de développer sur android pr tel ou tel ..
<sabri_icone> pas la mm chose pr ubuntu, je pense qu'on doit penser un peu a regarder la vrai coté de l'Open source
<sabri_icone> c'est le développment du code source
<sabri_icone> on doit faire des équipes
<dhiaeddine> sarhan lol ,ok mais le temps que j'y étais à l'ensi il n'yavait pas de club dotnet :D
<sabri_icone> s'il y en as parmi nous des expert
<sabri_icone> on pourra faire des équipes?
<sabri_icone> pourquoi pas?
<sarhan> dhiaeddine, apparament il n'est pas actif
<sabri_icone> vous allez voir que dans un temps nous allons avoir une communtauté plus grande que jamais
<sabri_icone> mais etre expert en réseau ou en virtualisat.. ne dit rien, aprés tout tout et a la base une ligne de code
<dhiaeddine> vu laperformance du représentant de l'open source à l'eniso l'autre jours, les logiciels libres n'ont aucune chance de se faire connaitre dans ces écoles :/ :/
<sabri_icone> vous m'avez compris oiu pas :(
<crack3r> sabri_icone je t'ai suivi, mais pas compris :)
<dhiaeddine> sabri_icone: un des problèmes majeur de critique d'android est que google n'intègre aucune contribution externe à ses équipes de dev :(
<dhiaeddine> sabri_icone: comment vat on avoir une communauté +grande que jamais?
<sarhan> dhiaeddine, c'est pour ca que le future sera meego :)
<sabri_icone> :(
<sarhan> meegoa au contraire d'android est soutenu par la FSF
<sabri_icone> crack3r
<sabri_icone> je veux dire qu'on doit se décomposer en des équipes de dév
<sarhan> meego*
<dhiaeddine> sarhan: et n'oubli pas symbian qui a une très grande part de marché et qui vient de devenir open source
<sabri_icone> chaque équipe et composé au moin de 5 personnes dont un et un leader qui sait gérer le code sources
<sarhan> dhiaeddine, je trouve que symbian est en fin de vie !
<dhiaeddine> mais android a l'argent de google
<sabri_icone> s=ça sera une formation, une ouverture vers le vrai monde de l'open source
<sabri_icone> et une avantage pr nous lors de prés
<dhiaeddine> meego dit aussi très bien soutenu par nokia et intel
<crack3r> sabri_icone, dev ubuntu/linux oubien android?
<dhiaeddine> mais qu'est ce qu'on a dit aujourd'hui sur tunandroid?
<sarhan> dhiaeddine, ba c'etait surtout pour ceux qui ne connaisaient pas android aujourd'hui
<sarhan> l'histoire de l'os
<sarhan> les differantes version
<sarhan> les utilisations
<sarhan> le kit starter pour les débutants
<dhiaeddine> sabri_icone: moi je pense que notre communauté doit être organisé pour travailler en harmonie et surtout avoir des objectifs précis et des gens qui accepte de prendre des responsabilitées
<sabri_icone> ubuntu !! bien sur
<dhiaeddine> sarhan: est ce que tunandroid a des projets de dévelooement réels?ça ce serai interessant
<sabri_icone> je veux qu'on augemente la puissance de notre communauté avec des arguments plus fort
<dhiaeddine> oui c'est vrai
<sabri_icone> hey , les amis, c'est plus une plaisanterie
<sarhan> dhiaeddine, un projet nationale pour le dévelopement android avec en trotre l'enregistrement gratuit des applications sur l'android market
<sabri_icone> ubuntu a perdu le relais qu'on accepte ou pas et ça par ce que il prend le chemain de windows un systeme pr tt le monde ( pas de culture open source=
<sabri_icone> on doit s'appuyer le mot open source !!surtout ce mot
<sabri_icone> comment est-il open source!! si on arrive pas a contribuer dans le code source :(
<dhiaeddine> sabri_icone: non je ne suis pas de cet avis
<dhiaeddine> je pense que canonical fait un trvaail qu'aucune communauté n'a réussi à le faire jusqu'a maintenant
<crack3r> sarhan, tu veux dire quoi par enregistrement gratuit des appli sur le market?
<sarhan> crack3r, wi!
<sabri_icone> canonical oui
<sabri_icone> moi je parle de nous
<sabri_icone> !
<dhiaeddine> c'est ce qu'explique shuttelworth dnas ses réponses à ces critiques
<sabri_icone> la communauté ubuntu-tn? on est aussi une communauté de dev ?non!
<dhiaeddine> sabri_icone: non pas vraiment, on est de loin de l'être je pense :(
<sabri_icone> :p j'ai la présentation deux fois, et je regrette de ne pas etre a la hauteur d'editer un code source
<sarhan> sabri_icone, communauté d'utilisateurs pas dev en particulier
<sabri_icone> j'ai entendu parler de ikbel
<sabri_icone> pourquoi pas on s'organise pas un jour pour voir comment gere le code, on donne des pres pr nous mm ou pr des developpeur
<sabri_icone> présentation pro,comment s'inscrire sur launchpad
<sabri_icone> devenir membre
<sabri_icone> avoir le package de code source
<sabri_icone> etc..
<sabri_icone> sinon ces pres
<dhiaeddine> ce serait génial si on arrive à devenir actifs sur les développements open source. mais ça il lui faut une bonne organisation.
<sabri_icone> devrons etre donné dans des fac non informatique
<sabri_icone> medecine, commerce, eco ,droit..
<crack3r> sarhan, mais s'enregistrer comme un publicateur d'appli sur le market coute 25 dollars! c'est pas gratuit ca
<sabri_icone> on s'en fou, mais voyons des informaticiens ne pensent que guère au systeme car leur boulot cé le deve donc 1 comment developper
<ANIS> salem @ *
<crack3r> salam ANIS
<ANIS> Salut Ahmed_Drira, crack3r, dhiaeddine, nizarus, nshardy, sabri_icone
<ANIS> ça va crack3r
<sabri_icone> slm
<ANIS> alors, qui sera présent au SIB demain soir???
<Ahmed_Drira> bsr
<ANIS> bonsoir Ahmed_Drira
<crack3r> ANIS je serais au SIB demain inchAllah :D
<Ahmed_Drira> est ce que quelqu'un à pu récupérer un DVD de tunandroid  au SIB ??
<ANIS> inchallah demain soir nabda ghadi hattta éni
<crack3r> Ahmed_Drira j'ai reservé mon DVD et je vais le recepuer demain inchAllah
<crack3r> ANIS cool!
<ANIS> crack3r: un DVD est fonctionnel sur un pc normal??
<crack3r> je n'ai aucune idée
<ANIS> lool.. alors c'est quoi l'étulitaire d'une copie DVD?
<Ahmed_Drira> le DVD  contien  les startup et  des outil pour le flachage si  je me trompe pas
<Ahmed_Drira> j ai  besoin  des outils moi  pour  tester  sur  mon portable
<Ahmed_Drira> ping nizarus
<crack3r> Ahmed_Drira tu as un tel android?
<Ahmed_Drira> nn  un  NokiaN95   ya des gent qui disent  je peut  y nstaller android   ya des gents  qui dosen non   alors je vais tester moi
<crack3r> ah ok!
<Ahmed_Drira> j ai assister aujourd'hui à un workshop orange ils ont fais une petit initiation dev sur iphone  et android
<crack3r> la chance!
<crack3r> y'avais du codage ou seulement une simple presentation?
<Ahmed_Drira> ya  un français qui s'appele olivier   il m'à casser la  tête  avec  son MAC  et iphone  et la  grande  procedure pour tester  une application devlopper par moi même sur mon iphone
<Ahmed_Drira> usine à gase vraiment
<Ahmed_Drira> nn crack3r   juste  une presentation  et  just  un helloword  sur  iphoen et android
<crack3r> on commence tous avec des helloworld :D c'est pas mal quand meme!
<Ahmed_Drira> et lorsque un ing orange vient pour  présenter android avec  eclipse et sdk ...   le  tout sur  UBUNTU
<crack3r> et ceux qui assistent ils ont quel age?
<Ahmed_Drira> j'été  content   moi lorsque j ai  vue  cet  ubuntu  près  du  mac
<Ahmed_Drira> :-(   l'ingénieure  orange  se plante  et il n'a pas  pu résoudre   un  petit problème  avec le SDK   :-/
<Ahmed_Drira> alors il jette  ubuntu  et ilprend  un PC  avec windows
<crack3r> le noob :s
<crack3r> est ce que tout le monde peuvent assister a ces workshop Ahmed_Drira ?
<Ahmed_Drira> nn c'est  par invitation
<Ahmed_Drira> c'est  orange qui organise
<crack3r> dommage :/
<TrackerDPP> Salut tout le monde !
<crack3r> et c'est ou? a tunis?
<crack3r> salut TrackerDPP !
<TrackerDPP> comment ça va crack3r !
<ANIS> TrackerDPP, mon ami bonsoir :D
<TrackerDPP> comment ça va ANIS !
<ANIS> al hamdoulilallah :D
<TrackerDPP> alors et le SIB ?
<ANIS> J'ai pas encore aller.. inchallah demain soir :D
<nshardy> slt
<nizarus> lut
<ANIS> slt
<crack3r> slt
#ubuntu-tn 2010-11-27
<nshardy_> ya kelkun
<Neo31> salut
<Neo31> y a moi Neo31
<Neo31> nshardy_
<nshardy_> oui
<nshardy_> bonsoir ça va
<Neo31> sa va et toi ?
<nshardy_> bien
<nshardy_> ça va le SIB
<Neo31> we
<nshardy_> aya behi
<nshardy_> vs etes de sousse n'aisse pa
<Neo31> oui
<nshardy_> ok
<Neo31> nshardy_ t'es ?
<Neo31> je voulais juste savoir votre nom, bon inchalah une autre fois nshardy_ , bonne nuit, je doit partir tot ce soir :)
<TrackerDPP> re tout le monde
<ChemsOnline> re
<farkao> ok
<farkao> bonjour
<MaWaLe> bonjour tout le monde
<MaWaLe> bonjour nizarus
<MaWaLe> re nizarus
<nshardy> hey mawale et nizar ça va ?
<Goldenscorp> salut CRACK05 MaWaLe nizarus nshardy
<Goldenscorp> ca va tlm
<nshardy> slt à tousssssss
<nshardy> oui ça va
<MaWaLe> hi nshardy Goldenscorp
<nshardy> hey
<nshardy> ça va SIB
<MaWaLe> nshardy:  i don't know : a lot of work
<MaWaLe> even the week end
<Goldenscorp> MaWaLe: j'ai un pb avec notre site http://utn.tuxfamily.org
<MaWaLe> Goldenscorp:  raconte
<nshardy> aha ok
<Goldenscorp> MaWaLe:  Sorry, unrecognized username or password. Have you forgotten your password?
<MaWaLe> un instant Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> et j'ai changer le mot passe 3 fois
<MaWaLe> i'm checking
<Goldenscorp> et j'ai mise la bonne passe
<MaWaLe> maybe is your username
<MaWaLe> it have to be : goldenscorp
<MaWaLe> all in lowercase
<MaWaLe> lol
<Goldenscorp> re
<Goldenscorp> french MaWaLe  stp
<MaWaLe> Goldenscorp:  peut être que tu as mal tapé ton nom d'utilisateur
<MaWaLe> il doit être en minuscule : goldenscorp
<MaWaLe> sinon pour le mot de passe ... tu peux le changer le pire des cas
<MaWaLe> via le forumualire de mot de passe oublié
<MaWaLe> c'est bon?
<Goldenscorp> ok$
<nizarus> re
<Goldenscorp> re nizarus
<nizarus> MaWaLe, tu n'iara pas ai SIB ?
<nizarus> pas de problème Goldenscorp, inchallah forsa okhra
<Goldenscorp> :)
<MaWaLe> hi nizarus
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  dommage je ne peux pas y aller
<MaWaLe> je serai en mission la semaine prochaine dès le lundi pour toute une semaine
<MaWaLe> donc je dois finaliser mon travail ce week end pour 'lenvoyer :(
<MaWaLe> déjà je n'ai pas eu le temps de passer durant SIB :(
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  concernant mon commentaire sur MALISS
<nizarus> MaWaLe, il y a un grand rssemblement à 15h
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  à un certain moment en parlant des alternatives tu allais dire "tayyara" et tu t'es arrêté au beau milieu du mot :)
<MaWaLe> ce qui a donné "tayya..."
<nizarus> oui MaWaLe j'ai compris ça en reécutant le podcast
<Goldenscorp> merci MaWaLe
<nizarus> mais je ne me rappel plus ce que je voulais dire :/
<Goldenscorp> 5/5 le passe pour site
<nizarus> salam rohff
<rohff> salem nizarus
<rohff> alors t informaticiens
<nizarus> rohff, la majorité des membres se connectent le soir
<nizarus> de plus aujourd'hui beaucoup d'entre nous sont en déplacement à une foire à tunis
<rohff> ok j'essaierai de passer le soir dans ce cas la !!!!!
<rohff> ravi de faire ta connaissance
<rohff> nizarius
<nizarus> mais tu es le bien venu à tout instant
<nizarus> :)
<rohff> merci c gentil
<rohff> je repasserai
<rohff> prmois
<rohff> bye
<denis13> salut les amis
<MaWaLe> salut denis13
<denis13> tu va bien mawale
<MaWaLe> oui merci :)
<MaWaLe> et toi mon ami
<denis13> moi sa va
<denis13> hamdoula
<denis13> je voudrais te poser une question, en generale dans l'informatique que pense tu des tunisiens
<denis13> sont il plutot actif ou plutot profiteur
<MaWaLe> denis13:  je dirais plutôt fainéants :)
<MaWaLe> ils ont des capacités ENORMES et PHENOMENALES
<denis13> parce que j'ai un groupe facebook informatique sans frontières et on se casse la tete, on leur met des videos, on a proposé un premier podcast sur l'automatiste et pas un n'a laissé un commentaire
<MaWaLe> mais ils sont fainéants
<denis13> par cotnre pour demander quand il ont un problèmes
<denis13> il sont les premiers
<MaWaLe> ce qui prouve ce que j'ai dit ;)
<MaWaLe> ils n'aiment pas se casser la tête
<MaWaLe> mais s'ils DOIVENT le faire, ils s'en sortent comme des rois ;)
<denis13> j'aime pas cette mentalité
<MaWaLe> Dieu merci ce n'est pas généralisé :)
<MaWaLe> mais nous avons tendance (les "activistes") à vouloir changer ça :p
<denis13> oui moi aussi
<denis13> mais bon au bout d'un moment
<denis13> t'es presque degouté
<MaWaLe> d'où l'intérêt d'avoir de la persistance :p
<denis13> c plus de la persistance c'est de la croyance là
<MaWaLe> salut Olive :)
<MaWaLe> zeitouna:  en réf. à popey je pense :)
<zeitouna> salam
<zeitouna> ça va toi
<zeitouna> allo mawale
<Darkus> salem
<MaWaLe> hi Darkus
<zeitouna> salam
<MaWaLe> zeitouna:  echbik t3ayet :)
<nizarus> salam Darkus zeitouna
<zeitouna> salam a tous
<zeitouna> c la premiere fois
<MaWaLe> zeitouna:  où est Popey :p :p :p
<zeitouna> que je fais
<zeitouna> est ce que je fais juste
<MaWaLe> zeitouna:  tu fais EXTRA :)
<zeitouna> ok j'ai un petit probleme ...
<zeitouna> je peux l'exposer
<nizarus> zeitouna, nous sommes là pour ça
<nizarus> don't ask to ask, just ask ;)
<zeitouna> MAERCI                     voila j'ai un skystar2
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  tu peux répéter cette phrase 5 fois rapidement sans interruption :p
<zeitouna>  je me suis habituer de telecharger des fichiers offline
<zeitouna> sur windows avec des logiciels comme manna skynet et skygrabber
<zeitouna> .....mais sur linux j'ai pas pu faire ça
<nizarus> c'est quoi un skystar ?
<zeitouna> j'ai essaye avec xskynet mais ça pas marche ni sur opensuse
<zeitouna> ni sur mint
<zeitouna> ni sur ubuntu
<zeitouna> ni sur backtrack
<zeitouna> si il y a quelq'un qui peut m'aider ...alors merci
<Darkus> j'ai trouvé une version de skynet pour linux qui ne marche pas
<MaWaLe> zeitouna:  sorry, je ne m'y connais pas en Skystar
<zeitouna> pourtant sur un site linuxac.org
<zeitouna> il des linuxiens qui marche chez eux
<zeitouna> sur ojouba ubntu mint
<nizarus> zeitouna, c'est une carte usb ou pci ?
<zeitouna> pci
<Darkus> moi j'ai l'usb
<Darkus> meme probleme
<zeitouna> sur  ubuntu 9.10 j'ai telecharge seulement 100kb et c arrete
<zeitouna> j'ai redemarre le logiciel
<zeitouna> il n ya rien
<zeitouna> j'ai redemarre l'rdinateur
<zeitouna> il ya l'interface graphique du logiciel qui apparait ..mais rien qui bouge
<zeitouna> sur 10.04 il nya rien
<nizarus> was3ou belekom avec cette doc : http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TechniSat_SkyStar_2_TV_PCI_/_Sky2PC_PCI
<nizarus> ou le site lui même http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<zeitouna> c quoii ça  nizarus
<huraca-tn> السلام عليكم
<nizarus> zeitouna, une doc qui parle de ta carte skystar
<nizarus> salam huraca-tn
<zeitouna> salam huraca-tn
<huraca-tn> ان شاء الله الناس الكل بخير
<huraca-tn> أنا عندي 3 أشهر مع الاوبنتو
<huraca-tn> عجبني
<huraca-tn> و نحب نطور مهاراتي فيه
<zeitouna> http://www.linuxac.org/forum/showthread.php?45641-%C8%D1%E4%C7%E3%CC-skynet-(-%C7%D1%ED%CF-%DD%DE%D8-%C7%E4-%C7%DD%E5%E3-%C7%E1%D1%CC%C7%C1-%DA%CF%E3-%C7%E1%E3%D2%C7%ED%CF%C9-)&highlight=skynet
<nizarus> très bien huraca-tn
<zeitouna> http://www.linuxac.org/forum/showthread.php?23494-%E3%C7-%E3%E4-%C3%E3%E1-%DD%ED-%C8%D1%E4%C7%E3%CC-%C7%E1%CA%E4%D2%ED%E1-%C7%E1%DA%D4%E6%C7%C6%ED-%E1%E1%DC-DVBs&highlight=skynet
<zeitouna> c pour toi nizarus
<nizarus> huraca-tn, tu comprend le français ?
<huraca-tn> 3andi so2el : n7eb n'installer backtrack tools 3la ubuntu !!!
<nizarus> zeitouna, pour faire quoi ?
<huraca-tn> oui ana tounsi
<huraca-tn> ama moouch barcha nefhem français
<nizarus> huraca-tn, donc ajoute ce site web à tes favoris : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/
<nizarus> c'est une documentation très bien fournie
<zeitouna> UN LIVRE EN ARABE SUR LINUX TREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES INTERESSANT
<zeitouna> http://www.linuxac.org/forum/showthread.php?147-%D9%83%D8%AA%D9%80%D9%80%D9%80%D8%A7%D8%A8-%D9%84%D9%8A%D9%86%D9%88%D9%83%D8%B3-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B4%D9%80%D9%80%D9%80%D9%80%D9%80%D9%80%D9%80%D9%80%D8%A7%D9%85%D9%84-%28%D8%B9%D8%B1%D8%A8%D9%8A%29/page5
<huraca-tn> merci
<zeitouna> كتـــاب لينوكس الشــــــــامل (عربي)
<huraca-tn> wi barka allaho fikom
<zeitouna> IL YA DEUX SITES
<zeitouna> LINUXAC.ORG
<zeitouna> UBUNTUARABS.COM
<zeitouna> http://www.linuxac.org/
<huraca-tn> merci
<zeitouna> http://forum.ubuntuarabs.com
<zeitouna> MAIS DE RIEN......ON EST LINUXIEN
<huraca-tn> behi ta9der djawebni 3la question mta3i
<huraca-tn> (same7ni mane9derchi na7ki bien vi français )
<huraca-tn> >>> installer backtrack tools 3la ubuntu
<zeitouna> ECRIES EN ARABE
<huraca-tn> ok
<huraca-tn> أنا في ها العملية مستحق للرابط التالي
<huraca-tn> http://repo.offensive-security.com
<huraca-tn> أما مايمشيش
<huraca-tn> علاش ؟؟؟
<zeitouna> لحظة
<huraca-tn> ok
<zeitouna> http://forum.ubuntuarabs.com/showthread.php?t=5099&highlight=backtrack
<zeitouna> question je peux
<huraca-tn> هل المشكل من تونس ولا من الباك تراك ؟
<huraca-tn> شوفت الموضوع
<huraca-tn> لكن مايحلش المشكل متاعي
<huraca-tn> و هذا مشكل الناس الكل على كا أعتقد
<zeitouna> http://forum.ubuntuarabs.com/showthread.php?t=4579&highlight=backtrack
<nizarus> ping newbie_
<newbie_> hi
<nizarus> newbie_, tu peux poser ta question ici
<zeitouna> مشكلتك ليست عسيرة
<newbie_> ok
<nizarus> newbie_, ainsi tout le monde peut t'aider
<newbie_> bon je voudrais bien savoir s'il existe un IDE pour développement Objective C sous ubuntu
<newbie_> mon PFE consiste à développer des applications pour Iphone et le seul IDE connu n'existe que sous MAC OS
<zeitouna> اكتب باك تراك + اوبنتو
<zeitouna> على google
<huraca-tn> ok
<huraca-tn> شكرا
<huraca-tn> لك
<zeitouna> de rein
<huraca-tn> ان شاء الله لما أتحصل على الحل أعلمكم
<huraca-tn> و السلام
<zeitouna> ok
<newbie_> alr il n'ya rien pour moi?
<zeitouna> sallllllllllllllam
<lassak> slt a tous
<mallatien> slt
<newbie_> slt
<lassak> c quoi l'equivalent de hotspot pour linux j'ai besoin d'ouvrir youtube ;)
<lassak> alouuuuuuuu
<huraca-tn> @iassak: femma Simurgh ou bien web proxy wi femma barcha
<lassak> billehi jewbouni ya jme3a
<lassak> c urgent
<huraca-tn> ok haho web proxy :
<huraca-tn> https://sandsurge.com/
<lassak> thank u ;)
<huraca-tn> welcome 5oya, thx li TunisianTeam
<lassak> yesss ;)
<nizarus> newbie_, si tu n'a pas de réponse c'est que personne ne peut te donner une :/
<newbie_> merci quand même :)
<nizarus> ici chacun à quelques informations ou connaissances mais on ne peut pas tout savoir :/
<newbie_> je vais consulter notre cher ami GOOGLE ;)
<nizarus> et nous somme tous la pour apprendre ensemble :)
<nizarus> newbie_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=371779
<nizarus> mais c'est très ancien
<newbie_> merci
<lassak> https://sandsurge.com/ n'ouvre pas vimeo
<lassak> y a t-il d'autres ????
<huraca-tn> ok
<huraca-tn> "wine" installe 3andik ?
<huraca-tn> (lassak)
<nizarus> newbie_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1064045
<lassak> wi
<newbie_> thanks
<lassak> j'ai wine
<huraca-tn> ok
<huraca-tn> taw na3tik proxy 7low :p
<lassak> trah het
<lassak> ena sarli barcha nlawwij
<lassak> ma9atich 3al linux
<huraca-tn> hedha EXE ama bi wine ta9der t5admoo
<huraca-tn> ana 3andi ubuntu wi ye5dem bel9da
<huraca-tn> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14612637/Simurgh.exe
<lassak> 7abbit njarrab hotspot 3al ubuntu mamchech
<lassak> Simurgh c plus efficace que hotspot ???
<huraca-tn> hotspot stable
<huraca-tn> ama Simurgh
<huraca-tn> min8ir mchakil
<huraca-tn> mte3
<huraca-tn> pub
<huraca-tn> wi mayrazenchi
<huraca-tn> con
<huraca-tn> wi enti jareb wi a3ti rayek
<huraca-tn> 3la 5ater mooch nes kol 3jabhom
<lassak> ok merci huraca-tn ;))
<lassak> taw njarrab win9ollik
<huraca-tn> ok y3ychik 5oya
<huraca-tn> wi youtube nans7ik bi "psiphon"
<huraca-tn> ana taw 9a3ed n'installe fih 3la PC ... min amis wi ana nit3arek m3eh :p
<huraca-tn> yaser tayra
<huraca-tn> jarebt
<huraca-tn> web proxy
<huraca-tn> mooch 3edi
 * Kontre says hi to all here 
<nizarus> les nouveaux comment vous êtes arrivés ici ?
<lassak> Simurgh n'a pas marché avec mine :(((
<lassak> aidez moi ya jme3a
<lassak> @nizarus: via la page facebook
<lassak> mawale nous a indiquer cette chaine IRC
<nizarus> thx lassak
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  c'est moi le coupable :p :p :p :p
<lassak> @huraca-tn: quoi faire mnt ????
<nizarus> t'a bien fait MaWaLe :)
<lassak> aloooooooo
<lassak> ya jme3a billehi 3awnouni fi proxy 3al ubuntu ???
<MaWaLe> lassak et huraca-tn : si le sujet duquel vous discutez n'a pas de lien avec Ubuntu ou le logiciel libre, je vous conseille d'en discuter en privé pour ne pas être en désaccord avec le thème du channel : merci
<lassak> nn c du libre
<huraca-tn> MaWaLe : ok
<lassak> @mawale: je cherche un proxy libre  sur ubuntu pour ouvrir youtube et vimeo
<MaWaLe> lassak:  je ne pense pas qu'un proxy du genre .exe qui tourne sous Wine soit un truc libre ;)
<MaWaLe> en tout cas moi je ne vois pas l'intérêt
<lassak> comment je peut les ouvrir ???
<lassak> 7achti b des sequences sur youtube et vimeo !!!
<nizarus> lassak, il faut remercier Ammar pour ça :/
<MaWaLe> +1 nizarus
<nizarus> MaWaLe, le classroom de ichihi est confirmé n'est ce pas ?
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  il n'y a pas eu de suite :(
<MaWaLe> personnellement j'ai déjà assisté en live à ce classroom
<MaWaLe> et je t'assure qu'il est à couper le souffle
<MaWaLe> mais surtout pour des dinosaures comme nous qui aiment la console :p
<MaWaLe> et surtout sa PUISSANCE ;)
<nizarus> MaWaLe, le vote est encore ouvert : http://doodle.com/wb98mv99gsi7d264
<nizarus> il sera clos le 30
<huraca-tn> تصبحون على خير و شكرا لكم
<nizarus> huraca-tn, au plaisir de te revoir
<lassak> merci a tous
<lassak> a bientot :)
<hedibensaid> help
<hedibensaid> disconnect
<KhaledBk> Saalut tous le monde
<KhaledBk> :)
<nizarus> salut KhaledBk
<nizarus> oui KhaledBk ?
<nizarus> KhaledBk, la seul certification ubuntu est de la lpi
<KhaledBk> comment l'obtenir ?
<KhaledBk> ou ?
<nizarus> il faut contacter un centre de formation lpi
<nizarus> exemple http://www.mediacept.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=78&Itemid=188
<nizarus> http://www.lpi-maghreb.org/
<KhaledBk> je vois mais il est sauf en Marroc ? non ?
<nizarus> non c'est en Tunisie
<nizarus> à tunis
<KhaledBk> ahh ok
<KhaledBk> inscription et cours virtuel ?
<nizarus> je ne pense pas que le cours est en virtuel
<nizarus> mais tu peux les contacter pour avoir plus d'infos
<KhaledBk> ok Merci bcp :)
<nizarus> pas de quoi
<KhaledBk> je vais essayer de les contacter
<KhaledBk> y a plus que centre en Tunis :s
<KhaledBk> mais malheuresement y a que dans la capital :s
<KhaledBk> ni sousse ni Monastir :s
<nizarus> non il y a un centre à sousse
<nizarus> regarde le premier lien
<KhaledBk> ahh si si
<KhaledBk> hammae sousse
<KhaledBk> :D lol
* MaWaLe changed the topic of #ubuntu-tn to: Salon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam  | Historique du Canal : http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  |***  ***| Prochaine réunion le 17/12/2010 à 21h00 |
<nizarus> salut Neo31
<Neo31> ahla nizarus
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> 9oli mabrouk :)
<nizarus> mabrouk
<nizarus> mais quoi ?
<nizarus> ping Neo31
<nizarus> j'aime pas le suspens :p
<Neo31> ^^
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> dsl nizarus g pas encore configurer xchat
<Neo31> ben enfin g Ubuntu sur mon Disque dure ;)
<Neo31> pas de virtualisation :) thx the the new hard drive
<nizarus> looooooooooool Neo31 :)
<nizarus> ubuntu ou kubuntu ?
<Neo31> ubuntu ;) avec gnome
<Neo31> ama je v installer KDE later on ;)
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  mabrouk for what???
<MaWaLe> Neo31:  mabrouk for what?
<Neo31> MaWaLe, 5dhit diks dir w g libere un pe despace pour installer ubuntu ;)
<Neo31> no more virtualization 3 ubuntu
<MaWaLe> goooooooooooooooooooooooood
<MaWaLe> go on man
<MaWaLe> free your mind
<MaWaLe> free your HDD
<MaWaLe> free your laptop
<MaWaLe> be a freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeman
<Neo31> hhhh
<MaWaLe> Ubuntu is a lifestyle
<Neo31> tkt dima fel freedom, ama free ur HDD mouch sehla :p
<Neo31> esperant yo93od ferigh
<MaWaLe> it's a "human being" philosophy
<MaWaLe> yo93od faregh : i don't think so
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> esperant
<Neo31> je v faire de mon mieux
<MaWaLe> Neo31:  n'espère pas : c'est sans espoir
<MaWaLe> ask me : i ha so many HDD and i feel always "spaceless" :p :p :p
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> esperant je pe avoir d'autre HDD mela :p
<MaWaLe> dans ce cas espère en avoir d'autres pour moi aussi
<MaWaLe> nizarus & Neo31 : j'utilise massivement Calibre actuellement
<MaWaLe> j'ai organisé une bonne partie de mes eBook de fiction
<MaWaLe> et là je vais attaquer mes eBook IT
<MaWaLe> Calibre est EXTRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<MaWaLe> je vais intégrer Calibre dans un projet pour la gestion des dossiers de presse dans mon boulot
<MaWaLe> normalement je dois faire la démo au DG dans 15 jours
<MaWaLe> salut kais
<kais> salut
<MaWaLe> je crois que tu seras plus à l'aise ici ;)
<MaWaLe> en plus ici tu auras plus d'aide
<kais> inchallah
<MaWaLe> et tu pourras aider à ton tour aussi
<MaWaLe> et toute question que tu pourras poser sera bénéfique à tous
<kais> kan najem
<Neo31> mar7ba bik kais :)
<kais> w bik merci ;)
<nshardy> slt
<MaWaLe> salut nshardy
<nshardy> comment ça va
<Neo31> ahla nshardy
<SalahGo> Slt tlm
<SalahGo> Là, j'ai vraiment besoin d'aide
<SalahGo> si quelqu'un pouvait...
<Neo31> commence par expliker le probleme SalahGo
<SalahGo> ok
<MaWaLe> salut SalahGo
<SalahGo> Salt MaWaLe
<SalahGo> Bon, mon GPU est fichu
<SalahGo> donc au lieu de jeter mon pc
<MaWaLe> SalahGo:  les personnes qui viennent sur ce chan sont là soit pour poser une question soit pour en répondre à plusieurs ;)
<SalahGo> j'utilise ubuntu en failsafex
<MaWaLe> alors ne te gènes surtout pas :)
<SalahGo> une idée? :/
<SalahGo> en d'autres termes, comment forcer le démarrage en failsafex
<MaWaLe> SalahGo:  une carte graphique n'est pas chère surtout si tu n'es pas un gamer
<SalahGo> c'est un pc portable
<MaWaLe> hi sarhan
<SalahGo> Bsr sarhan
<sarhan> bonsoir tout le monde
<SalahGo> So any idea?
<sarhan> Neo31, vraiment désolé j'ai pas pu redessendre tout à l'heure
<MaWaLe> SalahGo:  prends une nouvelle carte grpahique :)
<Mist3r> Hii
<MaWaLe> parce que si je devais te conseiller : passe en mode console c'est meilleur et plus puissant :p
<sarhan> bonsoir Mist3r
<sarhan> MaWaLe, neo est faché? :/
<MaWaLe> hi Mist3r
<Mist3r> bsr
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  pourquoi???
<Mist3r> Sa va TouT?
<MaWaLe> il est sensé être fou de joie : il a eu un HDD :p
<sarhan> MaWaLe, lé mak 7kit m3ah tawa il etait zen non?
<SalahGo> MaWaLe, pour un pc portable, le GPU est un mobule de la carte mère, c'est pas une entité à part entière
<SalahGo> donc je dois changer la carte mère toute entrière
<sarhan> SalahGo, c maintenant que je t'ai remarqué :D
<MaWaLe> SalahGo:  sorry : il fallait préciser que c'est un laptop ;)
<MaWaLe> il existe des module graphique en PCMCIA
<Mist3r> 3andi problm de connection WiFi avec mon pc
<Mist3r> Ubuntu 7.10 !
<MaWaLe> Mist3r:  7.10 out of support ;)
<SalahGo> oui, mais je devrais utiliser mon pc sur un écran externe
<sarhan> Mist3r, :D c une version non supportér
<Mist3r> pk?
<SalahGo> c'est plus simple en utilisant failsafex :)
<MaWaLe> SalahGo:  nope : pas toujours
<sarhan> Mist3r, ya les version normale et les version lts
<SalahGo> Dans mon cas, si ^^
<Mist3r> ah hedi version normal ?
<sarhan> Mist3r, les normale ont un support de 15 mois et les lts 3 ans
<MaWaLe> Mist3r:  7.10 est supporté pour une période de 18 mois donc out of support depuis la sortie de la 9.04
<sarhan> 18moi*
<Mist3r> ah Okéé
<sarhan> Mist3r, essaye la 10.10 ou la 10.04 LTS
<Mist3r> ech el 7al tawa !!
<MaWaLe> Mist3r:  passe à la 10.10
<Mist3r> mé ma3endich graver
<sarhan> netbook?
<Mist3r> Ué
<sarhan> 3andek flash disque?
<sarhan> meme 1 GO
<MaWaLe> Mist3r:  avec l'image ISO fait un flash bootable et utilise le pour l'install
<SalahGo> :/
<Mist3r> Ah Oké
<Mist3r> Super
<MaWaLe> Mist3r:  tu peux aussi prendre un lecteur CD/DVD en USB ;)
<SalahGo> MaWaLe, tes solutions coutent trop chers :D
<MaWaLe> lol SalahGo
<Mist3r> donc le problem de wifi mouch mawjouda fi el 10.10
<sarhan> SalahGo, +1
<sarhan> Mist3r, ton netbook est un nouveau model?
<Mist3r> nn
<MaWaLe> SalahGo:  je donne toutes les alternatives et à l'utilisateur de prendre celle qui lui convient
<MaWaLe> SalahGo:  la solution de passer en mode console te coute 0 TND :p
<SalahGo> MaWaLe: donne moi celle-là :D
<SalahGo> MaWaLe, je ne demande que ça!
<sarhan> SalahGo, il t'as pas dis d'acheter un nouveau pc non?
<SalahGo> MaWaLe, forcer ubuntu à passer en failsafex
<Mist3r> fujistu siemens amilo 7400
<SalahGo> sarhan, pas encore, c'est déjà ça xD
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  j'ai conseillé ) SalahGo de prendre un module PCMCIA graphique ;)
<sarhan> MaWaLe, j'espere pour SalahGo qu'il a un bon budget
<SalahGo> une carte pcmcia, et un écran! xD
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  il n'a pas à prendre un module de GAMER :p
<sarhan> Mist3r, je cherche sur les pc pris en charge le tien je te reponds vite fait
<Mist3r> Oké
<SalahGo> Pourquoi personne ne veut répondre à ma seule et unique question?
<SalahGo> comment forcer ubuntu à passer en failsafex?
<sarhan> MaWaLe, j'ai une question à propos de facebook
<MaWaLe> SalahGo:  il faut éditer ton grub
<sarhan> MaWaLe, avec le changement de politique de Facebook pour le groupe Ubuntu-tn
<MaWaLe> et rendre la ligne du failsafe par défaut ;)
<sarhan> on va avoir un chat sur facebook + un canal irc
<sarhan> ca risque de faire concurence non?
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  tu poses la question à la mauvaise personne ;) je ne suis pas au top avec FB
<SalahGo> oui, mais il changera l'ordre, il ne forcera pas
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  je suis sur le chat de FB pour donner le lien du freenode :p
<sarhan> MaWaLe, xD
<sarhan> MaWaLe, ya pas moyen de fermer le chat facebook? ^^
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  je ne vois pas l'intérêt
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  il a déjà ramené un bon nombre de membre par là aujourd'hui :p
<sarhan> MaWaLe, crois moi ca risque de tout changer
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  si c'est pour le bien être de la communauté, qu'il en soit ainsi
<sarhan> MaWaLe, ah 7a9a liouma au sib enda5lou fel a3bed bel dazen :D
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  comment??? raconte
<sarhan> je vendai le cd ubuntu devan le stand :P
<MaWaLe> lol sarhan
<sarhan> à zero millim
<MaWaLe> nizarus va te botter le ***
<SalahGo> Wa3! T_T
<sarhan> et je promettai un cd à celui qui entrai :D
<SalahGo> safefailsafefailsafefailsafefailsafefailsafefailsafefail
<SalahGo> :/
<sarhan> :/
<MaWaLe> quoi SalahGo
<sarhan> SalahGo, sudo rm -rf / :)
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  arrête :(
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  certains newbies pourraient le faire :(
<sarhan> MaWaLe, banned une fois d'ubuntu-fr pour ca :/
<sarhan> MaWaLe, je sors ...
<SalahGo> lol
<MaWaLe> NE FAITE PAS SURTOUT PAS LA COMMANDE DONNEE PAR sarhan
<sarhan> MaWaLe, tu parle aux bots
<SalahGo> lol
<sarhan> a3 Mist3r yestana :/
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  occupe toi de Mist3r
<MaWaLe> et soit gentil avec lui
<Mist3r> mdriire
<Mist3r> pa grave
<sarhan> Mist3r, sema7ni nsitek
<MaWaLe> et sarhan : pas de commandes foireuses ;)
<Mist3r> mouch mouchkel bro
<MaWaLe> Mist3r:  be carefull with him bro'
<Mist3r> hhh oké dude
<sarhan> MaWaLe, tkt je fais ca juste à SalahGo parce que je le connais bien :D
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  pas gentil
 * MaWaLe slap sarhan with a keyboard
 * sarhan a mal à la tête 
<SalahGo> Je vais prendre ça pour un compliment; que je sois pas trop noob pour utiliser sudo rm -rf xD
<SalahGo> mais bon
<SalahGo> ça ne résout pas mon pb :/
<MaWaLe> SalahGo:  désactive le X carrément :p
<sarhan> Mist3r, aucun problem pour la 10.10
<Mist3r> ah Oké merci
<SalahGo> bon je redemmare x-server :v
<sarhan> Mist3r, ya un truc bizar
<sarhan> Mist3r, ils disent que la 7.10 est compatible
<Mist3r> comatible !?
<Mist3r> compatible*
<sarhan> Mist3r, je veux dire pris en charge
<Mist3r> ah
<sarhan> Mist3r, mais bon ma 3alayna enti t'as des donné importantes?
<Mist3r> nn
<sarhan> Mist3r,tu les sauvgarde si c le cas et tu installe à partir du flash bootable
<Mist3r> Oké
<sarhan> Mist3r, et si ya un prb #ubuntu-tn est la :)
<SalahGo> loool
<SalahGo> écran noir XD
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  s'il a un pbm, il ne pourra plus se connecter :p
<Mist3r> Oké
<Mist3r> ;)
<sarhan> MaWaLe, sabe9 el5ir :D si en mode live :P via le webchat
<MaWaLe> lol sarhan
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  ce soir je suis content :p
<sarhan> MaWaLe, pourquoi?
<MaWaLe> le chan commence à retrouver un peu de vie
<MaWaLe> je crois que je vais retrouver mes habitudes de connexion permanente :p
<MaWaLe> je vais redevenir un bot :p
<sarhan> MaWaLe, sa7a :D
<MaWaLe> welcome back Neo31
<sarhan> Neo31, re ti finek
<sarhan> MaWaLe, Mr majed khalfallah fait parti d'ubuntu-tn?
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  for sure
<MaWaLe> hi crack3r
<crack3r> hi MaWaLe
<sarhan> crack3r, ti finek enti fsa3t elbekri? :/
<crack3r> hi all
<MaWaLe> salut Abouda
<crack3r> sarhan, j'ai parti avec ceux de l'isi
<Mist3r> Les gars a3touni logi tayara pour fair un graveur sur le FashDisk
<crack3r> free taxi x)
<Mist3r> FlashDisk*
<SalahGo> bon, quand on redemarre xserver, comment passer en failsafe directement?
<sarhan> Mist3r, fama unetbootin sinon je sais pas si ubuntu 7.10 fourni l'utilitaire créateurs de disques
<Mist3r> nn pour 10.10
<sarhan> Mist3r, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Mist3r> Oké
<sarhan> pensez à visiter la page : http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-tn :D
<Abouda> salut à tous
<sarhan> bonsoir Abouda :)
<SalahGo> Bsr Abouda
<Abouda> Ravi de pouvoir échanger avec vous, bon j'ai besoin de savoir si il existe un soft pour ubuntu
<SalahGo> Qui peut me dire alors?
<Abouda> équivalent à InkSaver sous windows
<Abouda> pour réduire la quantité d'encre à l'impression
<MaWaLe> Abouda:  il suffit de passer par les paramètres de ton imprimante lors de l'impression
<MaWaLe> Abouda:  moi je le fais quand j'imprime un draft
<MaWaLe> kais:  welcome back :)
<sarhan> kais, bonsoir
<kais> meci
<kais> salam 3alykom
<Abouda> apperemment c'est possible via l'interface de CUPS, mais je n'ai pas réussi
<MaWaLe> Abouda:  CUPS paramètre les imprimantes en général, donc tu peux le faire pour les imprimantes d'une façon générique mais moi en plus je le fais via les propriété de l'imprimante elle même
<Abouda> OK merci j'vai tenter le coup next time :D
<MaWaLe> okay Abouda : good luck
<sarhan> Abouda, j'ai trouvé un thread sur ubuntu-fr et quand j'ai fini de lire c'etait vous le créateur :/
<Abouda> éh oui :)
<sarhan> Abouda, ca fait longtemps que vous cherchez une solution :/
<Abouda> lorsque j'ai migré vers Ubuntu
<SalahGo> Sérieux personne ne peut m'aider ou personne veut m'aider? dites le moi au moins :/
<Abouda> c'etait InkSaver et Hotspot Shield qui me posaient problème en terme d'équivalence
<Abouda> je suis pas trop amateur de TOR :s
<MaWaLe> Abouda:  tu n'as qu'à laisser tomber les proxy :p
<Abouda> je n'ai qu'à déménager tu veux dire :)
<MaWaLe> lol
<sarhan> Abouda, non :D puisque le filtre de l'ati est open source !
<SalahGo> lol
<nshardy> neo c moi ke t'invité sur fb
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  c'est  SQUID
<sarhan> MaWaLe, non pas ca :/
<sarhan> j'ai oublié le nom mais je l'ai sur le bou de la langue
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> salut a tous :)
<Neo31> Abouda, c'est qui ?
<MaWaLe> Neo31:  un records ce soir :p
 * SalahGo smashes his ******* laptop on the ********** wall!
<Abouda> c'est moi :)
<Neo31> hh
<sarhan> j'ai un probleme avec aptosid quelqu'un l'utilise ici ou je go à leur channel?
<Neo31> oui MaWaLe :) ca s'appel du facebook MaWaLe ;)
<Neo31> oui Abouda qui? de l'isitcom?
<Neo31> ahla SalahGo c t bien passer ?
<SalahGo> oO
<sarhan> MaWaLe, ama elzem quelqu'un sur facebook pour toujours dire d'aller au canal irc
<Neo31> SalahGo, t'as resolu le probleme? dsl g t un pe occupe
<SalahGo> NON!
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  je serais un double-bot
<Abouda> Non abouda de l'IHEC...
<MaWaLe> un FB-IRC Bot :p :p :p
<sarhan> MaWaLe, bonne chance :D je prendrai la releve si tu veux  dormir ^^
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  dans ce cas je te passe la relève pour ce soir
<Neo31> ok, c un autre Abouda alors mais normalement mel kalaa non ?
<MaWaLe> je dois y aller là
<MaWaLe> le devoir m'appelle
<SalahGo> bon, comment forcer à "purger" les drivers graphiques?
<MaWaLe> bonne nuit tout le monde
<sarhan> Neo31, chbik 7a9erni :(
<Abouda> bonne nuit
<Neo31> purger un driver ?
<Abouda> have to go..à la prochaine
<Neo31> SalahGo, salamt 3lik men bekri
<Neo31> sarhan, salamt 3lik men bekri
<Neo31> faute de frappe
<SalahGo> les désinstaller...
<sarhan> Neo31,j'ai pas eu de pong
<sarhan> SalahGo, t'as koi comme GPU?
<Neo31> ahla SalahGo>>sarhan c t bien passer ?
<SalahGo> nvidia
<denis13> salut les amis
<SalahGo> 7600Go
<denis13> vous allez bien
<Neo31> c t une faute de frappe sarhan
<SalahGo> Slt denis13
<denis13> sa fait plaisir ce soir bcp de monde
<sarhan> Neo31, il ne reste plus aucun cd ubuntu
<sarhan> bonsoir denis13 ca va bien?
<denis13> oui hamdoulla
<denis13> et vous
<sarhan> Neo31, et il reste 86 cd fedora :D
<SalahGo> lol Nihed va pas aimer ça xD
<nshardy> donc est ce que enejmou nodkhlou fel mawdhou3 m3akom
<SalahGo> oui, comment reboot xserver en le forçant à amorcer sur failsafex
<Neo31> hh, we SalahGo :p c bien :)
<SalahGo> :D
<Neo31> bravo :)
<sarhan> nshardy, <SalahGo> oui, comment reboot xserver en le forçant à amorcer sur failsafex (t'as raté ca à cause de la deconnexion)
<SalahGo> hmm
<SalahGo> sinon, comment arreter gdm...
<sarhan> SalahGo, comment acheter un nouveau laptop aussi?
<SalahGo> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Neo31> arreter gdm!
<SalahGo> sinon?
<Neo31> pk arreter gdm ?
<Neo31> SalahGo, ks tu ve faire mili5ir !
<sarhan> sudo shutdown now & sudo go to the shop to buy a new laptop
<SalahGo> failsafex s'est planté
<SalahGo> et je veux voir comment le forcer à booter
<sarhan> SalahGo, c koi failsafex?
<SalahGo> un mode sans échec mais en Xserver
<sarhan> c pas le mode graphique dégradé?
<SalahGo> yep
<SalahGo> c'est ça
<SalahGo> alors?
<SalahGo> :/
<SalahGo> En gros, quand je boot sur failsafex il me sort :" warning, failsafe was already attempted within 30seconds"
<SalahGo> "warning: falling back on gdm"
 * Neo31 s'excuse, brb
<SalahGo> un truc comme ça
<sarhan> c koi le tracker bittorrent sur lequel on trouve les isos des distros linux
<SalahGo> oO
<SalahGo> sarhan!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sarhan> SalahGo, hmm koi?
<denis13> distrowatch
<sarhan> denis13, merci :)
<SalahGo> et si on essayait de régler mon ptit problème avec? ^^
<sarhan> SalahGo, ton prb n'est pas petit le mien si :D
<SalahGo> on me dit tjr ça :/
<SalahGo> et après je sors du chan, pire qu'avant d'y être entré (j/k) xD
<crack3r> SalahGo, c'est a travers xorg.conf que tu peux forcer le demarrage en mode failsafe je crois
<denis13> failsafe
<SalahGo> oui je sais
<denis13> c'est le niveau de demarrage je crois
<SalahGo> mais comment?
<denis13> c'est un level de demarrage non ?
<SalahGo> oui denis13
<SalahGo> HP + nVidia = EPIC FAIL! -_-
<sarhan> apré avoir gravé le cd booté sur lui 2 fois je me rencontre que j'ai téléchargé la version amd64 d'aptosid #epicfail
<SalahGo> lol
<denis13> lol
<denis13> je compte passer mon ordi portable sur
<denis13> ubuntu
<denis13> hp+nvidia lol
<sarhan> bon je suis dégout
<sarhan> dégouté*
<sarhan> je go dormir
<sarhan> bonne nuit tout le monde :)
<sarhan> Neo31, demain faudra qu'on se mettent d'acord pour le rapport de l'event du sib
<SalahGo> Oyasumi sarhan
<sarhan> arigato SalahGo :)
<denis13> comment c'est passé le sib en general ?
<kais> bn tout l mond
<kais> a 2m1 inchallah
<denis13> felicitation pour votre travail en general
<denis13> je sais pas ce qui se passe en ce moment mais skype est instable
<SalahGo> dsl, denis13 c'est déjà bien si je peux redemarrer ce PC :/
<denis13> lol
<denis13> je suis basé en france moi
<SalahGo> donc je peux pas l'essayer pour te répondre xD
<denis13> je sais que la tunisie a un moment perturber le reseau skype
<SalahGo> oui, mais ça va mnt x)
<SalahGo> grosso modo :p
<denis13> on va dire que oui
<darkwise> denis13: tu ne veux pas assayer ekigaa ?
<denis13> la problematique est que ma fiancée est sur windows 7
<denis13> ekiga tourne sous windows seven
<denis13> a votre avis ?
<darkwise> je vérifie maintenant
<denis13> il est en beta
<denis13> un truc a tester
<denis13> en tout cas
<denis13> prochainement
<darkwise> http://ekiga.org/download-ekiga-binaries-or-source-code
<darkwise> voilà tu l'as dis
<saff> Salémou 3alaykom
<Neo31> salut
<darkwise> Wa3alaykom essalem saff
<darkwise> salut Neo31
<Neo31> denis13,  ekiga utilise le protocole sip qui est un protocole standard
<Neo31> normalement ekiga ca marche sur windows, sinon tu pe utiliser un autre logiciel compatible protocole sip
<SalahGo> Gnight
<SalahGo> i'll try to fix xserv by myself
<Neo31> gn saff
<SalahGo> Bnuit tlm
<Neo31> good luck
<Neo31> sry 4 tonight saff
<Neo31> sala
<nshardy> re dsl connexion
<denis13> je vais tester cela d'une part en interne entre mon portable sous vista et mon ubuntu
<Neo31> faute de frappe ;p
<saff> ok
<denis13> et apres entre la tunisie et la france
<nshardy> chkoun ye3meli conclusion
<saff> :p
<denis13> il est standard mais si peu connu
<saff> je suis un debutant
<saff> dans linux
<nshardy> leli te7ké
<saff> je debute avec koi ?
<Neo31> denis je confirme que le protocole sip est censure en tunisie
<Neo31> j'ai travailler sur un PFE sip
<Neo31> et ca a ete censure a partir de mai 2010
<denis13> meme pas la peine d'y penser alors
<denis13> censuré pour tunisie telecom
<Neo31> je c pas si c reouvert mnt ou pa , mais je le pense pas
<Neo31> saff, je te conseil ubuntu ;) simple et professionel ;)
<Neo31> www.ubuntu.com et click sur download ;)
<saff> ok merci
<saff> tkt
<saff> déja downloded
<saff> version 10.10
<saff> :p
<Neo31> pour installer c tres simple, suivant.... terminer ;) juste rassure toi dans l'etape de partitionnement du disque dure
<saff> oué
<Neo31> choisit installer cote a cote pour installer en dual boot avec WinBug
<saff> j'atend
<saff> un pc
<Neo31> sinon tu a les autres choix on pe les details selon tes beoins
<saff> je vais istaller le ubunto dedant
<Neo31> je te conseil la 10.04 pour un environnement plus stable (mise a niveau une fois par 2 ans)
<Neo31> sinon la 10.10 et tu fait une mise a niveau chaque 6 mois
<saff> :/
<saff> j'ai pas bien compris
<nshardy> alors
<Neo31> la 10.04 est une version LTS (Long Term Support) un support de plus longue duree
<saff> aa
<saff> je comprend merci
<Neo31> la version LTS est supporte pendans 3 ans et tu pe passer directement a la prochaine verison LTS sans passer par les versions entre LTS
<Neo31> la 10.10 est une version normale avec un suport de 18 mois
<denis13> neo31 effectivement
<Neo31> et tu doit passer par tout les versions lors d'une mises a niveaux
<saff> neo31 , merci
<Neo31> pas de koi
<saff> je suis un lycéen en tous cas
<saff> :D
<saff> je fait mes premiers pas dans le developemment
<Neo31> si t'as pas de projets ou qq chose d'important et que t'as pas besoin de faire le minimum de changement tu pe utiliser les versions normales
<Neo31> sinon utilise des LTS pour ne faire qu'une seule mise a niveau ds les 2 ans
<Neo31> good luck saff
<sabrui_icone> salem alikom
<denis13> c'est bete que le sip soit bloqué
<saff> salém
<zeitouna> السلام عليكم
<saff> و عليكم السلام
<zeitouna> tu vas bien
<saff> hmd
<zeitouna> alhamdoullillah
<darkwise> saff: si tu n'a pas compris quelque chose ou tu as des questions
<darkwise> n'hésite pas
<zeitouna> est ce qu'il ya quelqun qui une carte sat
<darkwise> en plus tu peux toujours nous contacter sur notre mailing-list et forum
<denis13> qui serai disponible pour un test entre la tunisie et la france sur ekiga
<darkwise> je serais volentié denis13 mais je suis du même coté que toi :(
<zeitouna> c mon grand probleme avec linux pour le moment
<denis13> darkwise
<denis13> t'es en france
<darkwise> oui denis13
<denis13> d'ou exactement
<darkwise> zeitouna: ton pc est ravi crois moi.
<darkwise> même si c'est pas la réponse que tu attendais
<darkwise> plus sérieusement, zeitouna
<darkwise> est ce que tu sais déjà si ta carte a été détectée ?
<zeitouna> avec la code lspci .............................oui
<darkwise> zeitouna: ok, c'est déjà un pas.
<darkwise> et tu as testé quoi comme logiciel ?
<zeitouna> xskynet
<zeitouna> et openskynet
<darkwise> çà n'as rien donné ? t'as des erreurs sous la main ?
<darkwise> si oui, tu peux les copiers ici : paste.debian.net
<darkwise> pour qu'on puisse voir.
<zeitouna> le logiciel ne bouge pas du tt
<denis13> vous savez ou telechargez des applet pour ubuntu
<denis13> pour gnome
<zeitouna> pas compris
<zeitouna> des applets =?
<denis13> oui tu sais les truc que tu ajoute sur la barre
<darkwise> zeitouna, des petits logiciel qui "flottent" sur le bureau
<denis13> non sa c'est des widget
<denis13> les applet c'est que sur la barre des taches
<darkwise> haa, tu parles des petits trucs que la barre denis13  ?
<denis13> oui
<darkwise> pour çà, boutton droit sur la barre, ajouter
<zeitouna> ça la premiere que j'entends parler sur linux
<darkwise> tu auras toute une liste.
<denis13> j'ai deja
<denis13> je voulais savoir si un market pour sa n'existait pas lol
<darkwise> zeitouna: il y a des choses que tu ne supsonne même pas en rève ....
<darkwise> zeitouna: revenant à ton problème
<darkwise> est ce que tu as essayé ed lancer les programmes en ligne de commande pout voir les erreurs
<darkwise> car sur linux, si çà marche , çà marche directement
<darkwise> si çà marche pas, on peut toujours savoir pourquoi
<darkwise> même si çà semble difficile au début
<zeitouna_> dsl pour la coupure
<darkwise> zeitouna_: c'est la dernière chose que tu as reçu de ma part ?
<darkwise> (c'est quoi ?)
<zeitouna_> tu viens de parler des applets
<zeitouna_> les applets=?
<darkwise> ok
<darkwise> 2 sec
<darkwise>  zeitouna> ça la premiere que j'entends parler sur linux
<darkwise>  zeitouna: il y a des choses que tu ne supsonne même pas en rève ....
<darkwise>  zeitouna: revenant à ton problème
<darkwise>  est ce que tu as essayé ed lancer les programmes en ligne de commande pout voir les erreurs
<darkwise>  car sur linux, si çà marche , çà marche directement
<darkwise> si çà marche pas, on peut toujours savoir pourquoi
<darkwise> même si çà semble difficile au début, on peu y arriver comme même.
<darkwise> voilà
<zeitouna_> oui attends
<zeitouna_> tu peux je ter un oiel  ici
<zeitouna_> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=429942
<darkwise> 2 sec
<zeitouna_> خن
<sabrui_icone> les amis fema logiciel comme download manager fi linux
<zeitouna_> ok
<sabrui_icone> genre télécharger des vidéos en ligne?
<darkwise> sabrui_icone: c'est pas la même chose, tu parle de 2 choses différentes, enfin, je crois
<darkwise> zeitouna_: si je vois un peu ton problème
<darkwise> c'est pour installer un logiciel non ?
<nshardy> @sabri gdownloawder
<darkwise> zeitouna_: c'est pas une erreur d'un logiciel déjà installé non ?
<nshardy> ou si t'utlise Firefox like me fema download helper extension de firefox
<zeitouna_> une version que j'ai trouve ce problem mais pas t les version du logiciel
<darkwise> sabrui_icone: alors, tu veux un download manager ou un logiciel "d'aspiration" de video genre de facebook ?
<darkwise> nshardy: +1 pour extension de firefox
<sabrui_icone> oui, en faite qui se griffe sur firefox
<sabrui_icone> ajoute un onglet
<sabrui_icone> :p
<darkwise> zeitouna_: j'ai pas bien compris, tu veux une réponse qur quoi maintenant ?
<sabrui_icone> cé pas qu'il soit DW ou autre l'important cé la fonctionnnalité aprés tt
<darkwise> zeitouna_: si tu parles du problème sur ubuntu-fr
<darkwise> zeitouna_: je pense tout simplememtn que tu as téléchargé les soures et pas un .deb
<nshardy> g te di deja an pr le video j'utilise download helper addons firefox et l'equivalen de IDM sous linux c gdownloader
<zeitouna_> petite question je peux
<nshardy> @sabri
<darkwise> zeitouna_: vas y .
<zeitouna_> tu as une carte sat
<darkwise> non zeitouna_
<sabrui_icone> :)
<sabrui_icone> merci
<nshardy> ur welcome
<darkwise> mais c'est pas çà qui va nous empêcher de trouver une solution sur des erreurs si tu en as.
<darkwise> enfin, j'espère.
<zeitouna_> avec carte sat on peux telecharger sans net ...tu connais ça
<darkwise> non. je suis ravi de le savoir.
<darkwise> par contre, je sais aussi, qu'il vaut mieux avoir une très très bonne caarte mère
<darkwise> sinon, ta ram et ton CPU vont payer le prix de l'utilisation de la carte sat
<zeitouna_> sur windows ca marche tres bien avec moi
<darkwise> je ne parle pas de "marcher " ou non ;)
<darkwise> je parle de la partie hardware ;)
<zeitouna_> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [KM400/A] Chipset Host Bridge 00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237/VX700 PCI Bridge 00:0a.0 Network controller: Techsan Electronics Co Ltd B2C2 FlexCopII DVB chip / Technisat SkyStar2 DVB card (rev 02) 00:0b.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306/7/8 [Fire II(M)] IEEE 1394 OHCI Controller (rev 80) 00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6
<darkwise> zeitouna_: stp, copie çà sur : paste.debian.net
<darkwise> pour ne pas polluer le channel de chat ;)
<zeitouna_> comment on fait
<darkwise> commence par aller au site
<darkwise> tu ppposte sur une foorme et ti appuis sur envoyer
<darkwise> tu nous envoi après juste le lien de la page en cour.
<nshardy> same7ni darkwise
<nshardy> mé c koi la pb de zeitouna_
<darkwise> vas y nshardy
<nshardy> c koi sa pb
<darkwise> globalement, çà carte sat ne marche pas
<nshardy> avec le carte sat
<darkwise> sous linux
<nshardy> okay c koi le type de sa carte
<darkwise> mais son problème précisément, je suis entrain de découvrir comme toi :p
<darkwise> il a déjà posté toute les infis 10 lignes avant celle là ;)
 * darkwise a la main gauche figé, les erreurs se rammasent à la pelle.
<zeitouna_> j'ai clike sur envoyer apres je fais  quoi
<nshardy> @zeitouna_
<nshardy> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/kaffeine
<nshardy> essaye c logiciel elle va marcher g t'assure ça
<zeitouna_> merci c pas mon probleme
<nshardy> donc c koi votre pb
<darkwise> zeitouna_: tu as eu ton code enviyé
<darkwise> envoyé
<darkwise> donne nous l'url
<darkwise> c'est tout
<zeitouna_> http://www.linuxac.org/forum/showthread.php?45641-%C8%D1%E4%C7%E3%CC-skynet-(-%C7%D1%ED%CF-%DD%DE%D8-%C7%E4-%C7%DD%E5%E3-%C7%E1%D1%CC%C7%C1-%DA%CF%E3-%C7%E1%E3%D2%C7%ED%CF%C9-)&highlight=skynet
<darkwise> c'est çà ? tu es sûr ?
<darkwise> çà commence avec paste.debian.net normallement ...
<zeitouna_> tt est detaill ici
<darkwise> zeitouna_: et sinon, est ce que tu as lu toute la doc du logiciel ?
<zeitouna_> sur ce lien j'ai parle de tt mon probleme stp jette un coup d'oeil
<zeitouna_> http://www.linuxac.org/forum/showthread.php?45641-%C8%D1%E4%C7%E3%CC-skynet-(-%C7%D1%ED%CF-%DD%DE%D8-%C7%E4-%C7%DD%E5%E3-%C7%E1%D1%CC%C7%C1-%DA%CF%E3-%C7%E1%E3%D2%C7%ED%CF%C9-)&highlight=skynet
<darkwise> oui, j'ai vu
<darkwise> ton problème est plus compliqué que j'ai cru
<darkwise> mais c'est pas poiur autant quelque chose qui effraye :D
<darkwise> écoute, tu peux écrire quelques lignes en anglais ?
<darkwise> car la meilleur chose que tu peux faire vu ce que tu as écrisc
<darkwise> c'est de parler directememnt dans la mailing list ou le channel des utilisateurs du logiciel.
<darkwise> je suis sûr qu'il ont déjà eu ce genre de proglème
<darkwise> sinon
<darkwise> tu peux envoyer le problème sur notre mailing liste
<darkwise> on va essyer de chercher tous ensemble.
<darkwise> d'accord zeitouna_ ?
<zeitouna_> mailing liste ou ça
<darkwise> alors :
<darkwise> tous les infos : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam
<darkwise> la miling list : https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-tn
<darkwise> tu t'enrigistre puis evoie un mail à  ubuntu-tn@lists.ubuntu.com
<darkwise> ou dans notre forum de teste : http://utn.tuxfamily.org/?q=forum
<darkwise> désolé mais je dois vous laissez mnt.
<darkwise> à bientôt inchallah
<darkwise> bonne soirée à tous.
<darkwise> zeitouna_: j'espère au moins que j'ai donnée une petite piste ...
<sabrui_icone> bonne soirée a tous
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> hh fas3ou elkoll
<Neo31> ahla zeitouna_
<zeitouna_> ahla
<Neo31> sa va zeitouna_ ?
<zeitouna_> alhamdoullillah et toi ca va
<Neo31> ca roule :)
<Neo31> zeitouna_, je t'ai vu sur le chan avant non !
<nshardy> slt
<nshardy> neo31 g tinvité sur Fb mé t'a pa accepté
<nshardy> ;-)
<Neo31> ton nom c koi sur fb ?
<nshardy> c japonnais
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> et ton vrai nom c?
<nshardy> manel
<nshardy> ya ahmed
<denis13> manel
<denis13> c jolie
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> ahla denis13
<nshardy> merci denis 13
<Neo31> nshardy, utilise la touche tab ;)
<Neo31> essaye de taper "ne"+tab
<nshardy> Neo31,
<nshardy> nice one ;-)
<Neo31> ^^
<Neo31> welcome back Ahmed_Drira
<Ahmed_Drira> voilà  ici c'est mieu
<denis13> oui c beaucoup mieux que facebook
<Neo31> je me demande c koi la politique de notre group facebook
<Neo31> on accepte tlm non? et pas seulement les membres de la communaute ! c ca !
<denis13> le probleme c'est comment savoir que ces membres aime linux et ubuntu
<Neo31> ca pas un probleme ca denis13
<Neo31> s'ils aiment pas linux c l'occasion pour qu'ils commencent a aimer ;)
<denis13> oui mais au risque d'avoir un masse de contact inutile
<Neo31> sa va :)
<Neo31> ceux qui aiment linux sont plus :p
<nshardy> alors fema chkoun mel issat lena de sousse
<denis13> si je dis sa c'est que j'ai un groupe d'informatique sur facebook 11000 fan et je vois que ce sont plus des profiteur qu'autre chose
<Neo31> je ss de l'ISITCom :)
<denis13> il interagissent pas sauf quand il ont un truc a demander
<nshardy> aha donc c toi eli farouk 9alli 3lih emm ok
<Neo31> !?
<Neo31> c moi koi
<Ahmed_Drira> Neo31,   est ce qu 'il ya  un truc pour desactiver  cette  messageri instantanné
<Neo31> cette koi ?
<denis13> oui ahmed
<denis13> sa me gonfle aussi
<Ahmed_Drira> le smessages sur le groupe
<nshardy> farouk 9alli fema chkoun fi soussse esmou neo 7awel tcontactih ama 9alli eli enti mel issat
<Neo31> je vois ton point de vue denis13
<nshardy> c tou
<Ahmed_Drira> voila  hawka  daxrouha ya7kiw  windows
<Neo31> normalement y en a Ahmed_Drira
<Neo31> mais pk le desactiver !
<denis13> parce que sa enerve neo
<Ahmed_Drira> trop  trop
<denis13> et je trouve que c'est assez bordelique
<denis13> si on veut parler on vient sur irc
<denis13> les gens vont rester sur facebook a force et jamais venir sur irc
<Ahmed_Drira> imagine 20 personne "salut sava  sava bien   et toi  ...... " pffff
<nshardy> lool
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> t'as raison
<Ahmed_Drira> juste  de smessage  sur le mure  et on répond   et  en cas  où  on invite sur  IRC
<Neo31> mais bon, c'est ntore point de vus, d'autres gesn pensent le contraire
<Neo31> il faut voter sur ce genre de decision je pense
<Neo31> ahla balkis :) welcome to the desert of real :p
<balkis> ahla neo
<denis13> quelqu'un utilise hotot pour twitter
<denis13> ?
<Neo31> ca m'enerve aussi le group chat de fb :p
<Neo31> pas moi
<Neo31> c koi hotot? tu pe utiliser twitter avec pidgin si c se ke fait hotot
<denis13> non
<Neo31> nshardy, tu ete presente lors de l'event ISSATS 10.02 ?
<denis13> hotot est trop bien
<Neo31> a fevrie?
<denis13> mais j'ai une fenetre quoi deneuf
<Neo31> je pense pas ke c meilleur ke pidgin denis13 !?
<denis13> pour twitter oui
<nshardy> oui mé g pa parlé mana3ref 7ada 93adetek ki tofla lemli7a lool sekta netferej
<nshardy> déja g pense nizarus houwa eli jé n'aisse pa
<nshardy> j'essaye d'etre plus actif ama man3rech kifech
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> oui nizarus ja nharitha
<Neo31> il y avais rached et moi aussi :p
<nshardy> farouk dra chnowa 7ké m3aya 3la leader mé leader w club fel issat g rien compris et aprés ma3dech 7ké
<Neo31> hum, c koi cette histoire de leader, et leader de koi!
<Neo31> ahhhh
<Neo31> att
 * Neo31 updated!
<Neo31> tawa fhimtik
<Neo31> oui, walahi je ss deja a l'isitcom, ama je c pas si c vraiment la bonne solution que farouk essaye de proposer
<Neo31> ken famma 7aja heni m3akom, sinon je ne ss pas tres conveincu
<nshardy> ken enti fhemet ana mafhemet chay tous ke je veu c etre plus active fel communauté b club sans club g veu partager mes connaissance w nekhou des otres connaissances
<Neo31> ^^
<Neo31> c cool
<Neo31> c le necessaire
<Neo31> tu pe commencer a contribuer a tt moment alors
<nshardy> contibuer koi
<Neo31> a7dha qq events avec nos membres :)
<Neo31> inscrit toit sur la ML pour commencer et essaye de suivre les thread important
<nshardy> et sayer c fé
<Neo31> behi
<Neo31> mela a7dhar qq events
<Neo31> w avec le temps tu pe organiser des events ou faire des conferences
<nshardy> est ce ke g peu te conatcter tant ke tu e en sousse
<Neo31> w ken 3andik des competences fel web tu pe aider fel developement du site
<nshardy> ok c avec drupal
<nshardy> n'aisse pa
<Neo31> biensur (selon ma disponibilite) mais generalement je ss tt le temps a l'annexe de l'isitcom) donc si tu est la et que g pas de cours ca marche :)
<Neo31> oui drupal
<Neo31> :)
<nshardy> win annex hedha
<nshardy> ;-)
<Neo31> choft l'isitcom? a partir mel isitcom temchi vers la mere, tal9a hotel dreams beach w monoprix (l'annex fou9 el monoprix)
<Neo31> mais bon ken famma 7aja je pe y aller a l'isitcom, no problem :)
<nshardy> ah ok w kifech bech ne3rfek
<Neo31> hhh, t'as mon email non !
<Neo31> kan tu pense venir a l'isitcom on en parlera
<Neo31> :p
<SalahGo> I'm back! & this time i made it work! :d
<nshardy> nn y
<Neo31> welcome back
<SalahGo> j'arrive pas à croire que je suis connecté d'un PC qui aurait dû être jeté à la poubelle! ^^
<denis13> bon retour salahgo
<Neo31> loool, sbe7 el 5ir SalahGo :p
<Neo31> tu utilise un lubuntu ?
<SalahGo> nope
<SalahGo> juste ubuntu avec vesa
<SalahGo> le 10.10 en plus
<Neo31> loooooooooooool
<Neo31> hhhhhh
<Neo31> loool
#ubuntu-tn 2010-11-28
<Neo31> hhh
<SalahGo> idh7ak 3lia Neo31 ... chi5 3ada...
<Neo31> looooool
<SalahGo> :v
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> dsl
<Neo31> walah el we7id lezim 5alzik3 ala hal dho7ka :)
<SalahGo> ahawka la 3ad la compiz...
<Neo31> :p tu t'interesse bcp au graphic de linux !
<SalahGo> 7atta ma3adesh...
<denis13> aller je vous laisse
<denis13> bonne nuit les amis
<SalahGo> Bonne nuit denis13
<SalahGo> Aucune acceleration graphique, je suis de retour en 1998! oO
<SalahGo> mais bon, 5ir min blesh :p
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> SalahGo, ram, proce, HDD ?
<SalahGo> tout fonctionne à merveille
<SalahGo> je suis même en wifi
<SalahGo> tu veux connaitre les specs?
<Neo31> yep
<SalahGo> AMD turion mobile 1.6ghz, 2go ram DDR2, nVidia 7600Go (HS)
<Neo31> g fait tourner linux sur un P4 1.6Ghz, 350 RAM, avec compiz et plusieurs fenetres et programes ouvert et 9a3detli 50MB libre de ram :p
<SalahGo> le pb c pas la ram ni rien d'autres
<SalahGo> c slmnt le GPU qui est HS!
<Neo31> graphic c 32 si je me rappel
<SalahGo> complétement HS!
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> Xplik
<SalahGo> déjà en boot du Bios, thaher ma7roooo9!
<SalahGo> bah, tu dois connaitre l'eternelle amitié entre HP et les puces nvidia?
<Neo31> !!
<SalahGo> j'ai acheté mon HP dv9000 en 2007
<SalahGo> sans que le bug hardware soit connu
<SalahGo> au bout d'un an, GPU down
<SalahGo> bon, on m'a changé ma carte mère avec la garantie et tout
<SalahGo> si j'avais payé ça m'aurait couté 600dt!
<SalahGo> même plus
<SalahGo> mais là, vu que je suis hors-garantie...
<ANIS> Salam @ *
<SalahGo> je vais pas payer 600dt pour un pc qui ne les vaut mm pas
<SalahGo> Ahla ANIS ! ^^
<Neo31> salut ANIS
<Neo31> je vois
<SalahGo> donc, hawka indadshou bil vesa
<Neo31> hh, chbik ta79ar fiha el vesa :p
<SalahGo> oui mais vesa sur un GPU ma7rou9... :/
<Neo31> j'utilise vesa sur mon kantoula aussi (apres avoir enlever ma carte graphique qui fait bcp de bruit et de vibration)
<Neo31> hhh
<SalahGo> quoi que, j'ai même regardé une vidéo en 720p
<SalahGo> ça marche pas mal :)
<Neo31> et comment ca marche ?
<Neo31> t'as une carte integere surement
<SalahGo> nope
<SalahGo> slmnt la 7600
<SalahGo> mais vraiment GG Xorg & Vesa wallah ^^
<Neo31> dima bel 5labiz bte3ik SalahGo !
<SalahGo> c'est pas de ma faute cette fois :/
<Neo31> loooool
 * Neo31 essaye de croire SalahGo cette fois si :)
<SalahGo> ama s3ib? xD
<Neo31> bon apart cette fois si c vrai mon commentaire
<Neo31> :)
<SalahGo> sadda9ni 7attitou fi bakkouh, il était bon à la casse
<SalahGo> mais l'impossible n'est pas linuxien! ^^
<Neo31> sinon tjr a monastir !?
<SalahGo> nope, à sousse là
<SalahGo> au fait
<SalahGo> une idée pour CIBLE 2011?
<SalahGo> on va faire comme le SIB? :D
<Neo31> lool, l'impossible de copier qq chose n'est pas WinBuguien :p
<Neo31> !
<Neo31> CIBLE?
<SalahGo> le salon de l'informatique à sousse
<SalahGo> un #OpenSourceCIBLE? :D
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> je c pa
<SalahGo> Kangoulya & nizarus y pensent apparament ^^
<Neo31> c pas sur
<Neo31> ken famma sponsor je serai present tt les jrs :)
<SalahGo> ça coutera moins cher que le sib en tout cas xD
<Neo31> et je pe mm aider fel preparation aussi puiske c a sousse
<SalahGo> exactement! :D
<SalahGo> Anis aussi, même moi :D
<Neo31> mnine jibtha enti le7keya ?
<SalahGo> bah, après le succès du SIB, pourquoi pas au CIBLE?
<Neo31> jibtha mel 7itt ? d'apres toi ?
<Neo31> walla famma info sma3thha?
<Neo31> ija pv
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> esperant que ca abouti a qq chose :)
<SalahGo> ouep ^^
<SalahGo> 7assilou, w9ayet nouma ^^
<SalahGo> Gnight & inshallah l'OpenSourceCible verra le jour! ^^
<Neo31> hhh, sweet dreams
<SalahGo> Bonne nuit tlm! :)
<Neo31> asma3
<rodvek> salut
<Neo31> salut r
<nshardy> re
<Neo31> welcome back
<nshardy> thx
 * ubot2 is useless
<nshardy> ya kelkun
<ubot2> re
<nshardy> ahlan tawa konet ne7ki m3ak sur Fb
<ubot2> y'as les bots nshardy
<nshardy> koi
<nshardy> g pa compri
<ubot2> ubot2, = bot
<ubot2> y a que les bots :p
<nshardy> oui lool
<ubot2> ubot2,  ubot2`, locobot_4
<ubot2> ^^
<nshardy> oui g compri ça va
<nshardy> :-)m
<ubot2> dima hakka lessbe7 ?
<nshardy> ana 3andi pb bizarre g peu pa concentrer ken f lil esbe7 ki zombie nebda
<nshardy> profet Fr 9atli les hyper intellignet hekeka lool 9oltelha keni génie reni mouch lena ti ana aghba meni megemech lool
<ubot2> re
<nshardy> ok
<ubot2> loool
<ubot2> g le mm probleme que toi :p
<nshardy> mela hak tla3et génie hihihih
<ubot2> hhh
<ubot2> la genie la chay
<nshardy> ti ana s7i7 diam majeur jit nkemel fi ing info 3amlouna 3am mise à niveau ken math info mafemech ratit el3am w hiya t9ouli génie
<ubot2> tla3t zombie
<nshardy> heni m3ak zombie zeda
<ubot2> hh, eni majeur fel tkarkir fel 9raya :p enness ta9ra le cours du class weni na9ra 7ajet o5ra :p hh t9oul on est pas ds la mm institut ou specialite
<nshardy> ana zeda esné bedlou prog ne9raw TLA  w LPL houma matiere info ama ana tel9ani cheykha ken fe OS wel C++
<nshardy> elbe9i loool
<nshardy> mane7dherech jemla nfed
<ubot2> mikch newya tji majeur el 3am hedha ?
<nshardy> lool bech bel présence wala bel tekrkir fema C++ njib moyen te7foun OS zeda elbe9i le3le9a
<nshardy> lool
<ubot2> brb
<nshardy> re
<ubot2> lool, tu va payer le prix pr etre une geekette apparament :p
<nshardy> pk
<ubot2> hek walit tafsa3 3al les autres cours et tu t'interesse a autres choses !
<nshardy> kol chay fel info en plus j'aime aussi lecture et culture general
<ubot2> bien :)
<MaWaLe> bonjour tout le monde
<denis13> bonjour mawale
<denis13> tu va bien ?
<MaWaLe> bonjour kaouss
<MaWaLe> denis13:  oui merci
<MaWaLe> denis13:  matinal aujourd'hui ;) pour un dimanche :p
<kaouss> bonjour
<kaouss> :)
<denis13> je suis toujours matinal
<kaouss> moi aussi ^^
<MaWaLe> kaouss:  nouveau ici?
<kaouss> wé
<MaWaLe> kaouss:  comment tu as connu le chemin jusque là?
<kaouss>  stp, peux tu alors me présenter ce webchat ??le déroulement des choses ici ??
<kaouss> de FB :)
<kaouss> de groupe ubuntu.tn
<kaouss> alors ??
<wafa1407> bj
<denis13> mawale peut etre toi tu sais est ce que le sip est toujours bloqué en tunisie ?
<TR0XAN> bonjour !!
<sarhan> :O
<sarhan> ti chfama el3achra el chan m3abi
<sarhan> bonjour tout le monde
<TR0XAN> choft sarhan
<TR0XAN> MaWaLe m7affalha
<TR0XAN> :D
<denis13> qui serai pret a m'aider a tester le sip via ekiga en tunisie
<denis13> et la france
<sarhan> denis13, moi :)
<denis13> tu es en tunisie ?
<sarhan> wi biensur :P
<sarhan> tu vas tester video + audio? (j'ai pas de webcam)
<denis13> audio uniquement
<denis13> pour voir si le sip bloque
<MaWaLe> re les ami(e)s
<MaWaLe> denis13:  SIP toujours bloqué en Tunisie
<sarhan> denis13, ca marche alors
<denis13> sa marchera pas alors
<sarhan> je termine de down ekiga
<denis13> c dommage sa
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  je ne pense pas que ça va marcher
<sarhan> on va tester
<denis13> oui on va tester
<sarhan> MaWaLe, skype marche bien pk pas le protocole sip?
<MaWaLe> TR0XAN:  bonjour
<TR0XAN> ahla MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  Skype a recours à ses propres protocoles ;)
<MaWaLe> il est bien proprio
<sarhan> MaWaLe, wi je c c bien pour ca qu'on a aucun client skype libre
<denis13> on va essayer
<MaWaLe> alors qu'un opérateur de téléphonie en tunisie (il ne faut pas dire qui c'est TT pour ne pas faire de la pub :p) bloque les SIP Open Source :p
<denis13> oui
<denis13> pffff
<denis13> pour qu'on utilise c'est produit
<denis13> d'ailleurs sa a foutu pas mal d'entreprise a la rue
<sarhan> MaWaLe, on a pas dis que c'etait TT qui bloquait le sib (meme si c Tunisie telecom qui le bloque :D )
<TR0XAN> meme orange le faig
<TR0XAN> fait*
<TR0XAN> et pire encore
<sarhan> TR0XAN, c que dans le contrat c'est interdit d'utiliser le voip avec la clé 3g
<TR0XAN> elle a bloqué skype sur la 3G+
<TR0XAN> oui j'ai vu ça sarhan
<sarhan> voila c ce que je disai elle dis clairement qu'elle bloque ca :)
<TR0XAN> mech ken avec la clé
<TR0XAN> meme avec la carte sim
<sarhan> meme le reseau 3g+
<TR0XAN> oui
<denis13> sahran
<denis13> je l'ai telechrg"
<sarhan> denis13, je me crai un compte
<denis13> oui moi aussi
<MaWaLe> denis13 & sarhan : tenez nous au courant :p
<sarhan> MaWaLe, on est en version testing :P bientot la version alpha 1 du test
<denis13> je suis connecté sur ekiga
<sarhan> impossible de se connecter pour moi
<sarhan> je vais essayer de regleer ca
<sarhan> denis13, c koi ton nom d'utilisateur?
<denis13> tu le vois ou sa
<sarhan> le nom que t'as entré pendant l'inscription
<sarhan> avec lequel tu t'es loggué
<denis__> sa ne marche pas
<sarhan> meme la connexion ne marche pas :(
<denis__> impossible de se connecter a mon compte
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  quel est ton nick sur Ekiga?
<sarhan> MaWaLe, sarhantn
<MaWaLe> denis13:  quel est ton nick sur ekiga?
<sarhan> MaWaLe, je peux meme pas me connecter moi
<sarhan> j'ai essayé un compte ekiga et un autre netappeal
<sarhan> MaWaLe, il faut ouvrir un/des port pour ekiga?
<MaWaLe> moi je suis connecté
<MaWaLe> mais c'est toi sarhan qui ne l'es pas :(
<sarhan> MaWaLe, tu peux me passer le registrar ?
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  aucun paramétrage spécifique
<sarhan> peut etre une erreur
<sabri_icone> bonjour a tous
<sarhan> bonjour sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> j'ai rédigé un rapport sur un doc text
<MaWaLe> bonjour sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> pr les préent au sib qu'ils commentent
<sabri_icone> et j'attend vos feedback s'il vous plait
<sarhan> sabri_icone, envoye le lien
<MaWaLe> denis13:  tu es là???
<sabri_icone> :o
<sabri_icone> sur le mailing list
<sabri_icone> par ce que c'est pas jsute toi
<sabri_icone> mezel ahmed et nizar
<sabri_icone> en plus c'est un doc odt
<denis__> brahimbourouffala@ekiga.net
<denis__> est ce qu'il faut configurer quelque chose de spécial
<sabri_icone> asme3o 3andi feza fi mo5i
<MaWaLe> denis__:  non !!!
<sabri_icone> lazem nemechaw nedezo el bab 3ela fac de médecine
<sabri_icone> ech 9Awlekeom
<denis__> je suis la
<MaWaLe> denis__:  quel est ton nickname sur Ekiga?
<sabri_icone> !!
<denis__> tu le vois ou sa ?
<sabri_icone> et tout le reste des fac qui n'ont aucune relation avec l'info !
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  il y a eu un contact avec eux pour deux ans :)
<sabri_icone> :( emmela e7ena tewa me3endenech 7a9
<MaWaLe> lo sabri_icone  pourquoi ???
<denis__> si j'edite mon compte j'ai nom, registar
<denis__> d'ailleur sur Nom et registar j'ai juste ekiga.net
<denis__> ???
<sabri_icone> je vais essaye de demander au secrétaire de la ministère sinon qu'on se discute entre nous sur ça
<sabri_icone> déja demain event fi enit et ya plus rien !
<sabri_icone> :'(
<dhiaeddine> salam tlm
<MaWaLe> salam dhiaeddine
<dhiaeddine> MaWaLe: allé hier au sib?
<MaWaLe> dhiaeddine:  non :(
<MaWaLe> je bossais :(
<dhiaeddine> ah ok
<denis__> ekiga me renvoie impossible de s'inscire
<sabri_icone> dhia
<sabri_icone> hey, les amis
<sabri_icone> on s'organise ou pa
<dhiaeddine> sabri_icone: oui il le faut :)
<sabri_icone> allez alors eseme3o 1 er étape je pense qu'on doit avoir liste complète des établissment a Tunis
<sabri_icone> 2eme qui fait quoi et quand et où
<sabri_icone> 3 eme étape exécution
<sabri_icone> le wiki c'est super !!
<sabri_icone> je veux qu'on s'organise avec eux!
<sabri_icone> surtout pr les fac de science
<sabri_icone> (medecine, physique, math,et..)
<denis__> sa y est je suis connecté
<denis__> sur ekiga
<denis__> c'est quoi ton pseudo mawale
<sabri_icone> alors!*
<denis__> sur ekiga
<sabri_icone> il y aura une reunion sur ça ou pas!*
<MaWaLe> denis__:  mawale :p
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  il faut lancer un appel à la réunion sur la ML
<sabri_icone> mm, ok  je vais le faire! mais réellement chui un peu acro sur le mailing liste je pense que qqun autre que moi doit faire ça cette fois
<sabri_icone> j'ai abusé pr les ml liste
<denis__> mawale@ekiga.net
<denis__> c'est sa ?
<MaWaLe> denis__:  yup
<MaWaLe> denis__:  tu es connecté????
<sabri_icone> mm, personne ne veut lancer le thread sur la ml
<MaWaLe> parce que pour les utilisateurs depuis la Tunisie je pense qu'ils vont toujours buter sur le truc "Impossible d'inscrire sip:xxx@ekiga.net"
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  c'est ton idée ;) donc à toi de lancer le thread ;)
<sabri_icone> ok
<denis__> en meme temps moi j'ai galerer a me connecter dessus
<denis__> lol
<MaWaLe> denis__:  tu es connecté?
<denis__> je suis connecté
<denis__> j'ai pas l'impression que sa marche
<denis__> dans l'etat de mon compte je suis marqué inscrit
<sabri_icone> sayé j'ai publié sur la ml
<denis__> laisse tomber ekiga plante et replante
<sabri_icone> j'att que sarhane et ahmed et nizar me rend leurs feedback sur le SIB dns le doc
<sabri_icone> en attendant pr mettre a jour la page du rapport
<sabri_icone> je vous laisse maint mes frères inchallah on voit une futur plus brillant pr notre comunauté ça me fait mal au coeur que tunandroid a plus de succées que ubuntu
<sabri_icone> :(
<sabri_icone> bonne journée
<MaWaLe> reviens vite sabri_icone  :)
<sabri_icone> hhhhhh, vite!
<sabri_icone> lol, je reste s'il ya qqchose d'intéressant
<denis__> ekiga c'est pas une bonne solution
<sabri_icone> sinon je voit rien ici ya mawale, hak techouf 7ala on dirait que tt le monde dort ici
<sabri_icone> :p
<denis__> il est vachement instable
<sabri_icone> slm alikom
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  au moins tu pourrais m'aider à faire en sorte que ça change ;)
<MaWaLe> si chaque personne va penser de la sorte, vaut mieux fermer ce chan ;)
<denis__> est ce qu'il faudrai ouvrir des ports
<denis__> pour ekiga
<denis__> ?
<MaWaLe> pas que je sache denis__
<denis__> le soucis c'est qu'on hesite sur le fait que le sip soit bloqué ou pas
<MaWaLe> il l'est d'après ce que je sais
<TrackerDPP> Salut tout le monde
<sabri_icone> re
<sabri_icone> slm a tous le monde
<sabri_icone> j'ai une demande
<denis__> re salut sabri
<sabri_icone> pour ceux qui connaissent les GED
<MaWaLe> re sabri_icone
<MaWaLe> hi TrackerDPP
<sabri_icone> qu'elle est le meilleurs GEd a installer sur ubu
<sabri_icone> alfresco , nuxeo, knowledge tree..
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  pour quel usage
<sabri_icone> gestion des document de la faculté
<sabri_icone> projet interne pr le master pr
<sabri_icone> pro
<sabri_icone> lool, projet de 3 semaine :p
<MaWaLe> ça dépend des besoins sabri_icone
<MaWaLe> chaqu'un des outils que tu viens de mentionner a des modules à part
<sabri_icone> le besoins c'est la gestion des document de notre école supérieur
<MaWaLe> par exemple, Alfresco a en plus un blog, un framework de travail collaboratif, une gestion des discussions, ...
<sabri_icone> il est nécessaire que ce dernier gere le workflow, et communique avec les périphériques (scan imprim,etc..) aussi option mailing
<sabri_icone> si , ça marche bien je peux le faire mm au nom d'ubuntu ;)
<MaWaLe> hi drupal  :p
<sabri_icone> oui et knowledge tree et plus facile a l'install que alfresco
<sabri_icone> drupal c'est un cms
<sabri_icone> je veux un GED/ECM/
<MaWaLe> lol sabri_icone , il y a un user qui s'est connecté qui a pour nick drupal
<drupal> hi every body
<sabri_icone> hhh
<sabri_icone> ;) hi drupal alors
<drupal> hhhh
<sabri_icone> ya pas joomla ou typo3 :) je vais me nommer ubuntu moi
<sabri_icone> asma3o j'ai une nouvelle pour vous
<drupal> pourkoi pas
<drupal> ??
<drupal> lol
<sabri_icone> hier on nous a proposé de faire une version tunisienne d'ubuntu
<drupal>  +1
<MaWaLe> drupal:  parce que Drupal est un Trademark ;)
<drupal> bonne idée
<sabri_icone> ena rani pr etre clair chui null au dev , je vais un groupe pr m'aider et je donnerais de mon max
<sabri_icone> ils veulent ça au ministère pr conquérir les association étrangères
<sabri_icone> !!
<sabri_icone> ya sabily mais pas tunisien a 100%
<sabri_icone> heyyy, chui trés motivé je veux etre dans un groupe de développeur pr augmenter mes capacité de dev .. comme ça on aura null soucis sur l'évolution de nos skills !!
<sabri_icone> pk tunandoird domine :'(
<sabri_icone> vous dormez :(
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  wassa3 balek :)
<MaWaLe> d'abord ce n'est pas une question de concurrence
<sabri_icone> sur le mailing list imed chihi a proposé de donner des cours j'ai repostulé un formulaite pr avoir les chose au plus claires
<MaWaLe> ensuite ça dépend de l'objectif principale de chaque communauté
<sabri_icone> horaire, channel ,sujet environnement et tous
<sabri_icone> oui, mawale, mais n'oublie pas que ubuntu et la plus grande communauté depuis le début !
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  il ne faut pas être si agressif ;) les membres ici sont un peu lent à la détente :)
<sabri_icone> :p
<sabri_icone> ou oui
<sabri_icone> ;)
<MaWaLe> sinon : personnellement je pense qu'il vaut mieux ne pas lancer un projet juste pour en avoir un
<sabri_icone> on a un fil pr se montrer on doit gagner ce chance
<MaWaLe> si j'opte pour lancer un projet c'est pour le réussir et en faire quelque chose de bien
<MaWaLe> sinon ce n'est pas pour avoir dans 15 ans une personne qui dira "je crois qu'un projet a du être proposé un jour" ;)
<sabri_icone> oui, lancer u nprojet pr nettoyer notre image comme communauté, car tt le monde pense que nous font juste de la pub
<sabri_icone> :(
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  les gens ils ont à penser ce qui leur plait
<MaWaLe> par contre, pourquoi est ce que nous avons toujours la meilleure communauté et la plus active (en terme support)????
<sabri_icone> mawale, oui, mais aprés tout on doit faire qqchoses c'est ce que les anciens on fait
<MaWaLe> on recherche la stabilité et non pas "les apparences" ;)
<sabri_icone> selon majed ben khalefellah
<sabri_icone> ouéé
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  sans te vexer, tu me fais rire en parlant d'anciens ;)
<MaWaLe> qu'est ce qu'ils ont fait ces "anciens" ;)
<sabri_icone> ena , je pense comme premiere idée quand doit faire des présentation spécifique pr chaque domaine pr rassemblé du monde et convaincre le public
<MaWaLe> je pense que pour avoir une bonne pérennité, il faut travailler la base : une stabilité de la communauté
<MaWaLe> ensuite les projets viendront
<sabri_icone> oui
<sabri_icone> bein , la stabilité pr non etre superficiel
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  mais ce que tu dis est déjà fait (partiellement j'avoue mais on y est déjà)
<sabri_icone> ça n'a pas et ça n'a existera jamais une comunauté sans budget, déja ça été vrmt bizarre cet fois
<sabri_icone> que nous avons dus prendre le transport sur nous mm des taxi , impression aussi! aprés le secrétaire ye9olli " apporte un bafle de chez toi"
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  il faut avoir des personnes qui "s'ils migrent vers Linux (pour ne pas citer Ubuntu spécialement) y restent" et ne reformatent pas leur machine après 3 jours
<sabri_icone> oui, pr ça la présentation que j'ai pris de chez isimux fait le boulot
<sabri_icone> claire pr l'install et utilisation ainsi j'ai inivité tout le monde au sib de nous joindre pr n'importe quel soucis ;)
<sabri_icone> et ne pas s'inquieter mais plutot penser a savoir a la place de rester a la dépendance du double clic :p
<sabri_icone> alfresco c'est payant
<sabri_icone> :(
<sabri_icone> période d'essaie 30jours
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  alfresco comporte deux versions
<MaWaLe> pro et Community Edition
<MaWaLe> prend la Community Edition
<sabri_icone> mm,
<MaWaLe> elle est gratuite + open source
<sabri_icone> j'ai pas remarqué :p
<MaWaLe> mais tu n'auras pas le support ;)
<sabri_icone> hh, j'ai pas besoin de support j'ai toute une communauté avec moi :p
<sabri_icone> pasvrai!
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  je ne sais pas pour alfresco ;)
<sabri_icone> hh, non surement pas ça
<sabri_icone> je parle juste du coté technique
<sabri_icone> et no pa paramétrage :p
<sabri_icone> ok, alors bonne journée a ts le monde
<sabri_icone> n'oubliez pas neo,nizar et sarhane de me rendre le doc odt :D
<sabri_icone> slm alikom
<Neo31> salut tlm :)
<MaWaLe> salut Neo31
<Neo31> sa va MaWaLe ?
<denis__> salut neo
<denis__> sa va
<Neo31> sa va moi denis__ :) et toi ?
<denis__> oui
<denis__> sa va toutva bien
<denis__> ce matin j'ai essayé de tester ekigaz
<sarhan> rebonjour
<denis__> ekiga
<Neo31> ahla sarhan
<Neo31> ok denis__
<denis__> mais le sip est bloqué en tunisie
<Neo31> oui je te l'ai deja dit ca denis__
<denis__> oui eh bien maintenant sa confirme
<Neo31> hh, c deja confirme denis__ j'ai fait mon PFE sur le SIP donc je c kan ca a couper...
<denis__> et ah tu trouver un moyen de confirmer le problème
<denis__> contourner le probleme
<Neo31> oui c confirme
<Neo31> sinon tu pe essayer d'utiliser un vpn ou qq chose de ce genre pour faire passer ton protocole sip
<denis__> non rien sa va
<denis__> cp our la communication entre ma fiancée et moi
<sarhan> denis__, je c que c pas libre mais bon skype fonctionne bien
<denis__> apparament non
<denis__> entre la tunisie et la france
<denis__> des soucis encore
<sarhan> denis__, ca marchait chez moi tunisie + canada
<Neo31> denis__, c censure en tunisie ca marche pas entre la tunisie et nimporte kel autre pays
<denis__> alors en faite pour skype il pouvais jute perturber le reseau
<Neo31> sinon skype je confirme que ca marche en tunisie (il ete censure la mm periode que sip mais ca na pas durer bcp)
<denis__> mais pas le bloquer a cause de son format proprietaire
<Neo31> ca marche bien << conclusion
<denis__> je sais pas si sa un rapport avec le wifi mais sa coupe
<denis__> du genre tout les 30 mn
<denis__> ou je sais pas si c pas un bug avec le nouveau skype
<denis__> la beta de skype sa fait au moins 3 ans qu'elle est la
<sarhan> Neo31, il y aura un stand open source au CIB de sousse
<Neo31> c pe etre un probleme wifi
<Neo31> c pas encore confirme sarhan
<sarhan> sib*
<sarhan> Neo31, si c confirmé en mars prochain :)
<sarhan> c la résponsable chargée de l'open source en tunisie qui la confirmé
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> quand ?
<sarhan> mars 2011
<Neo31> keep me informed :)
<Neo31> non je connai la date du sib
<Neo31> mais kan elle a confirmer :)
<sarhan> hier
<sarhan> à la conférance
<Neo31> sinon j'aimerai savoir si famma ML pour voir avec koi je pe aider
<denis__> j'ai vu cette histoire de faire une communauté developpeur pour ubuntu-tn
<sarhan> Neo31, ti mezel ki oufé el sib de tunis
<denis__> sa serai pas mal sa
<sarhan> denis__, wi pk pas :D c sabri_icone qui a fait cette proposition
<denis__> oui je trouve que c'est une tres bonne idée sa
<Neo31> t'es un dev denis__ ?
<denis__> pas specialement
<denis__> mais je l'utilise
<denis__> pour des besoins ponctuel
<sarhan> Neo31, aptosid :(
<Neo31> hh chbih sarhan ?
<sarhan> Neo31, j'ai téléchargé la version amd --'
<sarhan> mafe9t biha amd ken ki 9rit le nom du cd apré 2 echec d'installation
<sarhan> j'ai plus de cd vierge
<sarhan> donc je vais changer le processeur et acheter un amd
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> fikra 3lech la :p
<Neo31> telecharji version 32 bit
<Neo31> si g bien compri lezim 64 bits non ?
<denis__> je tourne sur du 64 bit moi
<denis__> c quoi le soucis
<denis__> neo
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> je c pa denis__ , tu parle de kel souci
<denis__> re tout le monde
<denis__> salut goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> salut crack3r CRACK05 denis__ MaWaLe Neo31 TrackerDPP
<Goldenscorp> ca va tlm
<Goldenscorp> cava denis__
<TrackerDPP> Salut Goldenscorp
<denis__> oui hamdoula et toi aussi j'espere
<Goldenscorp> oui bien merci
<denis__> je vois que l'implication à augmenter
<MaWaLe> re les ami(e)s
<denis__> re mawale
<Goldenscorp> re MaWaLe
<Goldenscorp> je re dans 2 h
<Goldenscorp> @+
<denis__> mawale qu'est ce que tu pense de faire une equipe de dev
<MaWaLe> vu qu'il n'y a pas un projet bien identifié, je ne vois pas l'intérêt ;)
<MaWaLe> denis__:  tu as une idée sur les solutions open source de Gestion de B.O.C
<denis__> qu'est ce qu'une boc pour toi
<denis__> ???
<denis__> je reviens
<denis__> je dois aller me raser
<MaWaLe> salut SMohamed
<SMohamed> Salem a tous
<SMohamed> Salem Mawale
<denis__> salut mohamed
<MaWaLe> denis__:  B.O.C == Bureau d'Ordre Central
<SMohamed> salut Denis
<denis__> tu m'en pose une bonne la
<MaWaLe> lol denis__
<MaWaLe> actuellement je suis sur un grand projet de migration de toute une administration d'un Ministère vers les FLOSS
<MaWaLe> et entre autres j'ai besoin d'une solution pour la gestion du B.O.C
<MaWaLe> or je n'en connais pas :(
<MaWaLe> alors je cherche un peu
<denis__> il doit faire quoi
<denis__> ce logiciel
<MaWaLe> gestion d'un Bureau d'Ordre ;)
<denis__> alors la je sais pas si tu trouvera c'est assez particulier
<Achraf> salut a tous
<MaWaLe> salam Achraf
<Achraf> Ahla mawale
<Achraf> comment allez vous
<Achraf> ?
<MaWaLe> bien merci Achraf
<Achraf> koi de 9 ?
<MaWaLe> Achraf:  == Président CFI ???
<Achraf> effectivement
<MaWaLe> Achraf:  ahla bik :)
<MaWaLe> ça fait longtemps ;)
<Achraf> oui j'ete un peut occupé
<Achraf> comment alles vous Mawale
<Achraf> Mawale est ce que il ya un logiciel equivalant a netsupport sous lunix
<MaWaLe> Achraf:  explique moi ton besoin
<MaWaLe> parce que je crois que OCS Inventory pourrait faire l'affaire
<Achraf>  logiciel equivalant a netsupport sous ubuntu
<MaWaLe> Achraf:  tu veux faire quoi avec ?
<Achraf> je veut faire une presenation sur mon pc et tous les cilent peuvent le voire
<Achraf> et je veut aussi voire les pc clients
<Achraf> tu ma compris MaWale
<MaWaLe> ah
<MaWaLe> donc pas ça
<MaWaLe> tu as SCREEN
<MaWaLe> sinon ...
<MaWaLe> je me rappelle qu'il y a un truc mais j'ai oublié
<MaWaLe> je suis en train d'essayer de m'en rappeler
<Achraf> Merci MaWale
<MaWaLe> de rien Achraf : mais je n'ai pas fait grand chose ;)
<zeitouna> SALAM A TOUS
<MaWaLe> salut OLIVE :p :p :p
<zeitouna> AHLAN
<zeitouna> hier il ya quelqun qui m'a donne  un conseil
<zeitouna> il m'a dit de deposer mon probleme pour l'analyser en groupe
<MaWaLe> et ...
<zeitouna> l'avnt probleme j'ai oublier ou je dois le deposer
<MaWaLe> zeitouna:  pose le maintenant
<zeitouna> mais tu connais toi le probleme c avec ma carte sat
<zeitouna> il ya pas d'historique ici
<zeitouna> ?
<MaWaLe> lol zeitouna
<MaWaLe> j'ai oublié
<MaWaLe> et tu n'as pas eu de réponse hier ???
<zeitouna> je crois que je me suis rappele
<zeitouna> il m'a conseille de mettre mon probleme sur ML
<zeitouna> VOILA JE SUIS SUR MAILING LIST
<zeitouna> je dois faire quoi
<MaWaLe> zeitouna:  tu envois un mail à la Mailing List qui décrit ton problème
<zeitouna> je dois m'inscrire avant je crois ..non
<MaWaLe> oui :)
<zeitouna> mais je suis deja inscrit sur  ubuntu .com
<zeitouna> je dois refaire une autre  ou quoi
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<MaWaLe> salam nizarus
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  tu as une idée sur un éventuel logiciel (FOSS of course) de gestion de Bureau d'Ordre ???
<nizarus> MaWaLe, nope :/
<MaWaLe> thx anyway
<nizarus> les GED ne disposent pas de tel truc ?
<MaWaLe> le logiciel que je cherche : la GED n'en est qu'une couche
<MaWaLe> en réalité c'est des DMS :)
<MaWaLe> Document Management System
<nizarus> le ged est une couche des DMS ?
<MaWaLe> yup
<dhiaeddine> salam tlm
<MaWaLe> salam dhiaeddine
<nizarus> ahla dhiaeddine
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, tu était au sib enfin ?
<dhiaeddine> ahla
<dhiaeddine> nizarus: MaWaLe  :)
<dhiaeddine> oui j'y suis allé hier :)
<MaWaLe> cool dhiaeddine
<dhiaeddine> MaWaLe: vous y étiez?
<MaWaLe> dhiaeddine:  malheureusement non : même hier je bossais :(
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, comment ça était ?
<dhiaeddine> ah ok
<dhiaeddine> ça c'est bien passé :)
<dhiaeddine> juste un tout petit peu de désordre
<dhiaeddine> et une organisation préalable qui aurait fait de meilleur résultats  c tout
<dhiaeddine> mais c'était très bien
<dhiaeddine> il y'avait des échanges très interessants
<dhiaeddine> des anciens des nouveaux
<dhiaeddine> chems était aux anges hier :D
<dhiaeddine> c lui qui tout organisait et faisait presque tout
<dhiaeddine> on ne le remerciera jamais assez :)
<dhiaeddine> remarquable, les demandes de partout de la necessité d'organisation du travail de la communauté
<dhiaeddine> des propositions de par-ci par-là
<dhiaeddine> des rencontre beaucoup plus interessantes qu'aurait pu avoir les professionels du libre s'ils étaient présents au foire
<nizarus> oui ces rencontres sont les plus enrichissantes :)
<dhiaeddine> sabri-icone est hyper motivé pour réactiver la communauté, mais j'ai peur qu'il subit le même sort que les initiatives individuelle précédente qu Mr khalfallah a qualifié de "feu de paille"
<dhiaeddine> sabri_ione n'est pas le seul d'ailleurs
<dhiaeddine> mais je pense à la necessité de la contribution de chacun pour lancer la roue
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, c'est pour ça que tous le monde doit donner un peut de soit
<dhiaeddine> et la consolidation de ses contributions dans un effort groupé
<dhiaeddine> oui c'est vrai
<dhiaeddine> mais la synchronisation de ses efforts est très importante
<nizarus> oui dhiaeddine et il faut des volontaires engagés pour veiller sur ça
<dhiaeddine> non franchement je ne vois pas ça comme la réalisation de volontaires
<dhiaeddine> mais de professionels
<dhiaeddine> et les volontaires ont un rôle important dans ça
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, une commuanuté ne se compose que par des volontaires
<nizarus> :)
<dhiaeddine> nizarus: non ce n'est pas du tout mon avis
<dhiaeddine> à mon avis les volontaires sont une composante de la communauté :)
<dhiaeddine> nizarus: on pourra continuer la discut tout à l'heure? je re inchallah tout à l'heure :)
<nizarus> nous n'avons pas le même point de vu alors :)
<nizarus> ok @++
<dhiaeddine> a+ :)
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  tu es là???
<nizarus> yep
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  il faut faire quelque chose pour la page ISIMM du club ISIMUX :(
<MaWaLe> genre une déclaration d'abus massive de la part de tous les membres du libre
<nizarus> MaWaLe, isimux a sa page à part
<MaWaLe> et inviter Karim à envoyer un mail d"taillé aux admins de FB
<nizarus> et la page isimm c'est celle de l'institut
<MaWaLe> mais elle est créée par qui???
<nizarus> les admins de FB n'ont rien a faire
<nizarus> je pense que l'administration de l'isimm peut faire quelque chose
<MaWaLe> mais si la page est celle de l'institut alors il faudra qu'il y ait cohabitation de tous les clubs de l'institution
<nizarus> voilà
<nizarus> c'est l'argument que doit donner karim aux admins de l'institut
<dhiaeddine> re
<dhiaeddine> c'est les administrateurs du réseau à l'isimm qui ont bloqués les trois membres de l'isimux?
<MaWaLe> dhiaeddine:  comment????
<dhiaeddine> MaWaLe: je demandais qui est ce qui a bloqué le trio d'isimux sur la page fb
<MaWaLe> les admins du rx sont des admins de la pae sur FB???
<dhiaeddine> je ne sais pas
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, pour résumer à l'isimm il y a un conflit entre deux clubs d'étudiants
<dhiaeddine> oui...
<nizarus> et un de ces 2 groupes a pris la possition de la page FB et on exclu les autres
<dhiaeddine> laisse moi deviner..
<dhiaeddine> isimux et le dotnet
<dhiaeddine> ;)
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, yep
<MaWaLe> dhiaeddine:  il faut créer un club MacOS :p
<dhiaeddine> MaWaLe: oui, oui
<dhiaeddine> par ce qu'on tunisie on est neutre
<dhiaeddine> comme un zero
<dhiaeddine> je trouve que ces conflits et cette impression devient très recurrente
<dhiaeddine> mais ça n'empêche pas un représentant de la companie à fenetres  d'accuser la communauté du libre d'integrisme
<dhiaeddine> la farce
<dhiaeddine> il apparait que cette companie et la software alliance font un boulot remarquable dans des pays comme le nôtre
<nizarus> http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?topic=26736&uid=44294427042
<nshardy> re
<nshardy> slt tou le monde
<dhiaeddine> dans quelques mois (peut être moins, ça dépend de la performance de la companie et ses alliés) on entendra parler des terroristes du libre
<dhiaeddine> ;)
<dhiaeddine> slt nshardy
<nshardy> slt dhiaeddine
<Neo31> 3odna
<Neo31> wal 3awdou ahmadou :)
<Neo31> bsr a tous :)
<nshardy> bsr neo31
<nshardy> ça va
<Neo31> sa va 7amdoulah
<Neo31> et toi Neo31
<Neo31> nshardy,
<dhiaeddine> slm Neo31
<nshardy> oui ya neo
 * Neo31 tjr avec ses fautes de frappes
<Neo31> sa va dhiaeddine ? :)
<Neo31> bsr bemawi
<dhiaeddine> Neo31: çava 7amdoulillah
<Neo31> bsr nizarus MaWaLe CRACK05
<nizarus> salam Neo31, nshardy et bemawi
<MaWaLe> hi Neo31
<Neo31> sa roule ?
<dhiaeddine> je suis un peu triste pour ce que subit pauvre libre dans notre cher pays
<nshardy> slt nizarus
<Neo31> !! tu pe etre un pe plus specifique dhiaeddine ?
<MaWaLe> dhiaeddine:  c'est le prix de la liberté :p :p :p
<nshardy> hih bien di mawale
<Neo31> :p
<dhiaeddine> neo31: je continuais une discution sur isimux
<dhiaeddine> MaWaLe: lol
 * Neo31 will check the log :)
 * dhiaeddine s'en fou pas mal de corriger les fautes de français en tapant sur le clavier
<nizarus> ubuntulo1 ne fait pas son job
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  en quoi???
 * Neo31 en a marre des bots qui ne serrent a rien que de remplire ce chan
<nizarus> il ne logue plus
<dhiaeddine> nizarus: il corrige les fautes?
<MaWaLe> mais c'est locobot_4 qui est sensé le faire ;)
<MaWaLe> ubuntulo1 c'est dans un autre objectif non?
<dhiaeddine> si c'est ça, il vaut mieux le tuer, il est bouffe des ressources pour rien :P
<nizarus> non MaWaLe
<dhiaeddine> même s'il faisait sa tâche pour moi il restera inutile
<nizarus> ubuntulo1 est censé prendre la relève de locobot_4
<Neo31> apart locobot_4 je vois pas l'utilite du reste des bots
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  si tu le dis :)
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, ces bots sont obligatoires dans les salons des communauté locales de ubuntu
<dhiaeddine> vous imaginez les gards les robots ont des tâches, des objectifs, ils prennent la relève...
<dhiaeddine> pendant que nous dans la communauté on ne fait pas autant
<dhiaeddine> vraiement on doit avoir honte de nous :P
<MaWaLe> lol dhiaeddine
<dhiaeddine> nizarus: mais les administrateurs ne peuvent rien faire?
<dhiaeddine> le Mr robot correcteur de faute de l'FR est obligatoire aussi?
<MaWaLe> dhiaeddine:  faire quoi à propos de quoi???
<dhiaeddine> MaWaLe: on n'a pas d'objectifs, pas de tâches idintifié on ne travaille pas en groupe et on ne prend pas la relève....
<Neo31> mella 7keya fazit el isimux
<Neo31> l'administration de l'ISIMM ne pe rien faire ?
<MaWaLe> joli diagnostic dhiaeddine
<MaWaLe> mais le tableau que tu dresses est assez défaitiste
<MaWaLe> objectif : promouvoir  1- Ubuntu 2- FOSS
<dhiaeddine> MaWaLe: simple reflexion caricaturale :) :)
<MaWaLe> Tâche = voir grp de travail
<MaWaLe> travail en grpe : voir historique des events, historique IRC, historique ML
<dhiaeddine> non tu ne vas pas dresser ce que la communauté doit faire ligne par ligne ici !
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, quel bot correcteur d'orthographe ?
<dhiaeddine> écrit le sur la page wiki c'est beaucoup mieux présentable :)
<dhiaeddine> nizarus: vous avez dis que un botx ne faisait pas son travail
<MaWaLe> dhiaeddine:  je rectifie ton diagnostique apocalyptique :p
<dhiaeddine> de quel trvail vous parliez?
<dhiaeddine> MaWaLe: ok :)
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, il logue le salon
<nizarus> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/11/
<dhiaeddine> re
<dhiaeddine> qu'est ce qui se passe ? d'un coup de suis déconnecté!
<dhiaeddine> vous êtes tjrs là?
<MaWaLe> oui
<nizarus> yep
<Neo31> re
<dhiaeddine> ok
<Neo31> * dhiaeddine has quit (Ping timeout: 265 seconds)
<Neo31> probleme de connection dhiaeddine
<dhiaeddine> oui ça n'envoyé plus, donc je me suis reconnecté
<dhiaeddine> alors je disais qui est ce qui est admin le ML ubuntu-tn?
<Neo31> ??
<dhiaeddine> qui estce qui est administrateur de la ML ubuntu-loco-tn
<dhiaeddine> ?
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, il y a 2 ML ?
<dhiaeddine> ubuntu-tn@lists.ubuntu.com
<dhiaeddine> j'ai peur que je sois blacklisté de cette liste
<nizarus> ubuntu-tn@lists.ubuntu.com est la ML officielle sont admin et karim fathallah (le fondateur de notre LoCo)
 * dhiaeddine tremble de peur
<dhiaeddine> :p
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, blacklisté ? impossible
<dhiaeddine> il est venu au sib?
<dhiaeddine> lool
<dhiaeddine> par ce que j'ai envoyé un email tout à l'heure mais il n'est pas passé
<dhiaeddine> :)
<dhiaeddine> c'est probablement la faute à topnet
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, peut être que tu as envoyé avec une mauvaise adresse
<dhiaeddine> non je l'ai envoyé deux fois l'email est enregistré ici donc ne peut pas être faut
<dhiaeddine> oubien il fait un tour du monde donc il a prend son temps avant d'atterir
<dhiaeddine> lool
<nizarus> :)
<dhiaeddine> ou bien il est a eu un accident en route et il est mort
<dhiaeddine> :D :D
<MaWaLe> dhiaeddine:  ammar n'a pas eu le temps de le valider, il est en train de dîner :p
<dhiaeddine> :P :
<dhiaeddine> :P
<dhiaeddine> :D
<Neo31> lol, heki hiia MaWaLe :p
<Neo31> concernant la cooperation avec les wikipedien, on doit suivre qu'elle procedure? on doit faire un vote ou koi? je propose de contacter helmoony et de faire une rencontre avec qq membres wikipediens sur irc, en attendant un vote officiel (puisqu'on n'as vu que des impressions positives) ?? que pensez vous
 * Neo31 is pinging bemawi CRACK05  dhiaeddine MaWaLe nizarus nshardy 
<MaWaLe> il faut bien définir les clauses de collaboration avant de s'emballer
 * Neo31 brb
<MaWaLe> il ne faut pas oublier que nous avons un objectif principal qu'on doit respecter sinon pas de reapproval
<nizarus> Neo31, il ne faut pas compliquer l'affaire
<nizarus> au cours de nos prochains event si un des wikipediens veut participer et présenter le projet wikipedia
<nizarus> il sera le bien venu
<nizarus> :)
<dhiaeddine_> reagrdez les budgets sont alloués expressément pour les licenses à code fermé
<dhiaeddine_> http://www.africanmanager.com/articles/130560.html?pmv_nid=1
<nizarus> et oui dhiaeddine_ :/
<nshardy> re
<nshardy> alors resumé
<nshardy> si vs voulez biensure
<nizarus> nshardy, résumé de quoi ?
<dhiaeddine_> nshardy: résumé de quoi?
<nshardy> leli konet te7kiw fih makontyech lena
<dhiaeddine_> lol
<dhiaeddine_> nshardy: regarde dans les logs
<nizarus> nshardy, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2010/11/28/%23ubuntu-tn.html
<nizarus> :)
<nshardy> chnowa dhia eli ydhe7ek fik  ;-)
<dhiaeddine_> nshardy: tbassemt ma dh7ektech :)
<nshardy> aha sar lol tebssima fi beli Laugh ing out loud
<nshardy> ;-)
<dhiaeddine_> bon bil 3arbi twalli tabsima lol
<dhiaeddine_> ;)
<talbot> hello à tous
<talbot> petite question, connaissez-vous des logiciels pour apprendre l'arabe disponible sur ubuntu ?
<Neo31> c pa plu pratique sur web talbot ?
<talbot> si, mais je cherche aussi sur le web
<talbot> il me semblait que si ça existait, vous en connaitriez l'existence...
<talbot> force est de constater que tous les softs que je trouve sont fait pour windows...
<Neo31> hum, je ne peut pas confirmer ceci talbot , dsl
<Neo31> essaye de demander sur la Mailing Liste
<talbot> confirmer quoi ?
<nizarus> talbot, apprendre la langue arabe ?
<Neo31> s'il y a un tel logiciel ou pa
<talbot> Neo31: ok
<talbot> nizarus: oui
<nizarus> quel genre de logiciels tu as trouvé pour windows ?
<nizarus> on verra si ils ont des équivalants sous ubuntu
<assoum_> bsr a tous
<Neo31> bsr assoum_
<assoum_> bsr Neo31
<dhiaeddine_> les gards je me suis rapelé une histoire hier :)
<dhiaeddine_> qqun hier
<dhiaeddine_> un ancien des LL en tn
<dhiaeddine_> il m'a dit son psoeudo mais je l'ai oublié
<dhiaeddine_> il n'a pas voulu me dire où il travaille
<dhiaeddine_> il m'a dit qu'il n'est pas informaticien, et qu'il est dans le marketing
<dhiaeddine_> on dirai qu'il apeur ou qu'il est trop timide
<dhiaeddine_> bon j'ai trouvé ça bizare !
<TrackerDPP> Salut tout le monde
<nizarus> salam assoum_ , TrackerDPP
<TrackerDPP> comment ça va nizarus ?
<Neo31> slt TrackerDPP
<assoum_> salam nizarus
<nizarus> dhiaeddine_, bizarre ? pourquoi ?
<dhiaeddine_> nizarus: je sais pas mais il n'y avait pas de quoi être si reservé
<talbot> nizarus: voici les logiciels en question : http://recherche.logiciel-jeux-video.fnac.com/n83721/Arts-et-Loisirs/Langues/Apprentissage-de-l-Arabe
<dhiaeddine_> surtout qu'il est un ancien du libre
<dhiaeddine_> qu'il éait actif à un certain moment dans les events du libre
<Neo31> tu ete au sib hier dhiaeddine_ ?
<nizarus> dhiaeddine_, chacun ça personnalité :)
<dhiaeddine_> vous m'avez pas compris, ce n'est pas question de personalité
<dhiaeddine_> bon c'est juste une impression que j'ai eu que j'ai voulu vous en parler, c'est tout
<dhiaeddine_> Neo31: oui j'y étais
<nizarus> talbot, http://langues.univ-paris1.fr/arabe/arabeenligneniveau1.html
<Neo31> cool :)
<dhiaeddine_> dommage que vous y étiez pas vous aussi tous
<nizarus> talbot, pas de logiciels apparemment :/
<Neo31> we domage :(
<nizarus> talbot, http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=162156
<nizarus> TrackerDPP, ça va merci :) et toi ?
<dhiaeddine_> talbot: je vois en ça une occasion de développer qque chose qui le fait :)
<dhiaeddine_> talbot: développeur?
<TrackerDPP> ça va merci nizarus
<talbot> dhiaeddine_: en quoi "ça" ?
<dhiaeddine_> talbot: le "ça" c'est une référence vers "talbot, pas de logiciels apparemment :/"
<talbot> dhiaeddine_: tu veux dire que c'est l'occasion de développer un tel logiciel ?
<dhiaeddine_> oui c'est ça talbot
<darkwise> dhiaeddine_: bonsoir à tous
<talbot> je pense que c'est une bonne idée, excellente même
<dhiaeddine_> salam darkwise
<darkwise> vous cherchez un logiciel pour quoi faire ?
<talbot> mais il ne suffit pas d'être développeur, il faut aussi : 1/ connaître la langue à enseigner (l'arabe) et 2/ avoir une idée du logiciel à développer
<dhiaeddine_> oui , je pensais que vous avez un peu de 1/ et 2/ aussi
<dhiaeddine_> drkwaie
<dhiaeddine_> darkwise: "<talbot> petite question, connaissez-vous des logiciels pour apprendre l'arabe disponible sur ubuntu ?"
<dhiaeddine_> dhiaeddine_: is going for some rest now
<dhiaeddine_> good night everybody :)
<darkwise> dhiaeddine_: haaa, çà , vraiment, çà c'est une très très bonne question
<darkwise> je n'ai pas de réponse, par contre
<darkwise> je sais où trouver une piste, sinon, un noyau d'équipe pour le faire ...
<darkwise> je vous conseil d'aller chercher ici (et même) :
<darkwise> http://projects.arabeyes.org/index.php
<dhiaeddine_> darkwise: précision il ne s'agit pas de moi qui a posé la Question
<dhiaeddine_> ni de celui qui va développer son alternative open source
<dhiaeddine_> j'ai juste proposé à talbot
<dhiaeddine_> pour arabeyes je connais tous leurs projets mais il n'ya pas un pour enseigner l'arabe
<darkwise> c'est pas grave ;)
<darkwise> moi je suis intéréssé par contre.
<dhiaeddine_> dans arabeyes il y'a la traduction, le dictionaire et le na7w arabe
<dhiaeddine_> talbot  darkwise est interessé pour un projet de talbot alternatif open source
 * dhiaeddine_ est fatigué
<dhiaeddine_> allez les gards je vous laisse
<dhiaeddine_> bn a tous
<talbot> c'est du boulot je pense...
<nizarus> re
<Neo31> welcome back
<denis13> bonsoir tout le monde
<MaWaLe> bonsoir denis13
<Neo31> bonjorno :)
<Neo31> :P
<MaWaLe> Neo31:  on dit buongiorno :p
<denis13> lol
<denis13> bonsoir
<denis13> suffira
<Neo31> kifkif MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> nope :p
<Neo31> elkollhom yebdewe bel B ;p
<nizarus> on a trouvé le bot qui corrige l'orthographe ;)
<MaWaLe> lol nizarus
<TR0XAN> salem
<denis13> salut troxan
<Neo31> ahla TR0XAN
<TR0XAN> ahla Neo31
<Neo31> TR0XAN, c dark* c ca ?
<TR0XAN> oui
<TR0XAN> darkus
<Neo31> mizilt 3ayech ?
<Neo31> darkus c ca :p
<TR0XAN> wallahi 3ayech bel 9odra
<TR0XAN> ^^
<TR0XAN> les niggaz ghalbou 3lia
<TR0XAN> :p
<Neo31> lebess, el mouhim tu respire encore :p
<Neo31> i7mid rabi :)
<TR0XAN> wallah hamdoullah
<TR0XAN> tu me met en contact avec ubuntu-sn
<TR0XAN> ??
<Neo31> !!
<Neo31> voir la page ke je t donner avant TR0XAN
<Neo31> la liste des loco teams
<Neo31> tu aura l'adresse email ... et tt les infos
<Neo31> sinon tu doit commencer a rassembler une nouvelle equipe si leurs ancienne equipe n'est plus fonctionelle
<TR0XAN> j'ai un travail a faire
<TR0XAN> kahaw
<Neo31> !! explik
<SalahGo> Bsr tlm! :)
<Neo31> bsr SalahPb
<Neo31> SalahGo,
<SalahGo> :/
<Neo31> ^^
<Neo31> je rigole :p
<SalahGo> Le problème est résolu en tout cas, Vesa FTW! ^^
<Neo31> tu me rappel ce ke ve dire FTW ?
<SalahGo> For The Win = pour la victoire :D
<Neo31> pff, ltaw la da5lit mo5i
<Neo31> ama j'essayerai de m'adapter
<SalahGo> lol même les flash sont ralentis... je savais pas qu'ils demandaient autant d'accéleration graphique
<Neo31> les flash 5rodd
<SalahGo> meh, la plupart des sites en contiennent, je vais pas les forcer à passer en html5 :p
<SalahGo> et puis html5, ça demande parfois plus de ressources
<SalahGo> meghir mana7kiw 3la silverlight xD
<Neo31> :)
<SalahGo> Ecran scintillant, résolution 1024*768... mshew 3inaya 7assilou...
<Neo31> CRT boukirch ?
<darkwise> re tout le monde
<SalahGo> Slt darkwise
<Neo31> ahla darkwise
<SalahGo> non, c'est le laptop à problème
<SalahGo> je t'ai raconté hier Neo31
<TR0XAN> ici c'est le tiers monde Neo31
<Neo31> we
<Neo31> tiers?
<MaWaLe> hi darkwise
<Neo31> et ici c koi ?
<TR0XAN> :/
<SalahGo> un TFT sans GPU = CRT xD
<Neo31> ^^
<TR0XAN> ya des gens qui parlent meme pas francais
<Neo31> :s
<SalahGo> Au fait MaWaLe , j'ai réglé le problème, pas la peine d'acheter une carte graphique PCMCIA xD
<MaWaLe> darkwise:  un feedback sur le forum du site ALPHA ;)
<MaWaLe> lol SalahGo : content pour toi :)
<MaWaLe> SalahGo:  et c'est quoi comme soluce
<SalahGo> j'ai changé le xorg.conf ligne driver de nvidia en vesa, et j'ai téléchargé le vesa pour ubuntu en prompt
<MaWaLe> SalahGo:  mais VESA est mer*****
<SalahGo> c'est la seule solution
<MaWaLe> SalahGo:  tu n'auras ni accélération ni rien
<MaWaLe> on dirait que tu es revenu vers les anciennes cartes :p
<SalahGo> mon GPU est mort, comment je vais accelerer? xD
<SalahGo> j'ai eu la même réaction sur le chan de xorg
<SalahGo> xD
<MaWaLe> SalahGo:  comment tu as eu ce diagnostic
<darkwise> MaWaLe: à part 2 ou 3 intervention, le reste c'est moi et toi ...
<MaWaLe> SalahGo:  dans ce cas je te conseille de passer sur XFCE
<darkwise> mais je reste comme même encore optimiste,
<SalahGo> MaWaLe: Simple, de 1, j'ai déjà eu ce problème sous garantie, et on a dû changer toute la carte mère, GPU inclu
<MaWaLe> darkwise:  encore une confirmation ;)
<MaWaLe> SalahGo:  c'est quoi comme machine ???
<SalahGo> MaWaLe: de 2, rien de voir l'écran au démarrage du Bios, on dirat RTT en 1950 xD
<darkwise> je me dis que peut être si on créé les autres parties du Forum, il y aurai du monde
<MaWaLe> darkwise:  je ne veux pas être le pessimiste du groupe mais NO HOPE :(
<darkwise> SalahGo: sans GPU, on peut faire des merveilles, ce qu'il faut, c'est une bonne config du serveur X
<MaWaLe> SalahGo:  tu étais là pour voir RTT en 1950 :p
<SalahGo> darkwise: c'est ce que j'ai fait x)
<darkwise> SalahGo: cool ;)à
<SalahGo> MaWaLe: bah, on peut au moins imaginer la qualité désatreuse xd
<MaWaLe> est ce que quelqu'un de vous aurait une idée sur un éventuel logiciel (FOSS bien sûr) de gestion de Bureau d'ORdre ????
<MaWaLe> SalahGo:  parce qu'elle ne l'est plus ;)
<SalahGo> MaWaLe: Elle peut passer en xHD 3D, je vais pas la regarder xD
<MaWaLe> est ce que quelqu'un de vous aurait une idée sur un éventuel logiciel (FOSS bien sûr) de gestion de Bureau d'Ordre ????
<darkwise> MaWaLe: tu pen quoi de commencer à faire les parties du form
<SalahGo> MaWaLe, comme celui utilisé par les gendarmeries en France? oO
<MaWaLe> SalahGo:  je ne connais pas la plateforme de la gendarmerie française :p
<SalahGo> MaWaLe, Ubuntu x)
<MaWaLe> darkwise:  il faudra d'abord les valider ;)
<MaWaLe> ce n'est pas à nous deux d'en décider ;)
<MaWaLe> SalahGo:  je parle d'un logiciel et non d'OS, et c'est pour la gestion du Bureau d'Ordre
<MaWaLe> je suis en plein dans un projet de migration
<darkwise> MaWaLe: on met ce point pour la réunion
<MaWaLe> +1 darkwise
<darkwise> nizarus: tu es là ?
<MaWaLe> mais il faut préciser que nous n'avons pas eu de retour de la communauté
<nizarus> miracle !!! qui a changé le topic du salon ?
<MaWaLe> moi :p
<nizarus> great MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  vu que ça commence à s'activer ici, il parait que le Bot MaWaLe a repris ses fonctions :p
<nizarus> darkwise, oui apparemment je suis là :p
<SalahGo> Ahla nizarus ! C'est vrai ce que Kangoulya m'a dit? :D
<nizarus> MaWaLe, si notre cher AtomCell était là il te fera une déclaration d'amour :D
<SalahGo> C'est confirmé pour SIB sousse? :D
<darkwise> nizarus: tu mense quoi de l'histoire du site et du forum N
<darkwise> ?
<MaWaLe> allah yar7mou, que son âme repose en paix
<nizarus> SalahGo, l'idée est arrivée reste la confirmation
<darkwise> wallah, Allah yar7mou
<SalahGo> nizarus, vous avez lu son dernier tweet?
<SalahGo> nizarus, il a dit que c'est ok et confirmé depuis hier x)
<MaWaLe> nizarus & SalahGo : et si vous mettiez tout le monde au parfum ;)
<nizarus> darkwise, je pense que le site nous manque énormémant
<darkwise> nizarus: c'est à dire ?
<nizarus> SalahGo, oui j'ai lu ça
<assoum_> bn
<assoum_> :)
<SalahGo> bn assoum_
<darkwise> bonne soirée assoum_
<nizarus> darkwise, pour moi c'est une honte que notre communauté ne dispose pas encore d'un site web
<MaWaLe> bonne nuit assoum_
<nizarus> bn assoum_
<MaWaLe> prière éviter le langage SMS : MERCI
<SalahGo> Au fait MaWaLe , un projet de OpenSourceSIB à sousse en mars 2011 est à l'étude, enfin je pense ^^
<darkwise> nizarus: t'as vu un peu les propositions et nos movements MaWaLe et moi ?
<MaWaLe> darkwise:  il n'a pas vu :p
<nizarus> SalahGo, fallait pas le dire :)
<MaWaLe> darkwise:  il faudra que tu apprennes à jeter un coup d'oeil sur les stats du site :p :p :p
<nizarus> darkwise, oui j'ai vu, comme j'ai déjà vu les mêmes choses autant de fois avant :/
<SalahGo> nizarus, c'est écrit sur Twitter en tout cas ^^
<MaWaLe> lol nizarus
<MaWaLe> je vois que la taquinerie paye :p :p :p :p
<darkwise> MaWaLe: et bien, je sais, sauf que tous les views sont les notres
<darkwise> je ne sais pas si il y a d'autres qui l'ont vu
<SalahGo> Taquinerie... chaque fois que je demande une commande sur ce chan on me sort: sudo rm -rf xD
<darkwise> MaWaLe: t'as vu les propositions des thèmes ?
<nizarus> SalahGo, pas de commandes de ce genre ici stp
<MaWaLe> darkwise:  oui
<SalahGo> ok nizarus désolé
<MaWaLe> SalahGo:  la seule personne qui l'a fait est sarhan
<MaWaLe> et il a eu droit à la réprimande
<darkwise> MaWaLe: tu en mense quoi ? il y a un que tu le vois sur notre site après une petite touche ?
<MaWaLe> donc soit gentil et ne dis pas qu'à chaque fois tu as eu droit à cette commande ;)
<nizarus> SalahGo, le salon est logué et si quelqun tombe sur cette commande sans savoir ce qu'elle fait ça peut causer un désastre
<SalahGo> nizarus, MaWaLe je suis sur que le petit noob allait l'utiliser xD
<MaWaLe> darkwise:  pour un départ, je pense qu'une telle organisation peut suffire
<darkwise> nizarus: en tous cas, rm -rf tout seul n'as rien de dangeureux, en tout cas si çà reste sans argument :p
<MaWaLe> darkwise:  sarhan n'oublie pas l'argument '/' :p
<nizarus> darkwise et MaWaLe si vous voulez des bétas testeurs faite un appel dans notre page facebook apparemment le message passe mieux là bas que ailleurs
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  nous avons fait tellement d'appel :(
<SalahGo> <- bêtà tester, Vesa only! xD
<MaWaLe> mais à vrai dire pas sur FB ;)
<MaWaLe> i have to go guys
<MaWaLe> bonne nuit à tous
<SalahGo> Bonne nuit MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> à demain inchallah
<SalahGo> J'arrive pas à croire qu'avec toutes mes compilations des plugins de compiz, le tout est à jeter...
<darkwise> nizarus: désolé mais moi, je ne passe pas par facebook. J'ai un compte seulement pour ne pas me confendre avec les autres dizaines de Zied ABID
<SalahGo> même compiz est à jeter...
<SalahGo> Au fait, je peux avoir une invitation pour le groupe ubuntu-tn?
<darkwise> SalahGo: tu me crois si je te dis que je vais éteindre bientôt mon serveur X ?
<SalahGo> pourquoi ça?
<darkwise> je n'en aurai plus besoin, inchallah :p
<SalahGo> ah bon?
<SalahGo> tu vas utiliser quoi à la place de xorg?
<darkwise> rien du tout, la bonne vielle console sur 2 écrans de 19" avec une résolution de 1440x900
<darkwise> j'ai des couleurs, des images et tout ;)
<SalahGo> si ça te suffit ^^
<darkwise> ahawwa sabri_icone
<darkwise> bonsoir sabri_icone
<SalahGo> moi j'ai eu ça pendant 2 semaines, j'ai failli jeter le pc par la fenêtre
<sabri_icone> salem alikom
<SalahGo> Bsr sabri_icone
<darkwise> wa 3alhkom Essalem
<sabri_icone> bsr
<darkwise> ya sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> oui, pk jeter le pc
<SalahGo> ahawwa? lui aussi va tourner ubuntu sans xorg? :)
<darkwise> ah, non
<darkwise> SalahGo: je ne suis pas sur ubuntu, je suis sur son grand frère Debian
<SalahGo> jeter le pc psk avec un GPU down et utiliser un pc sans Xorg, ça énerve parfois... x)
<SalahGo> darkwise, la classe! :D
<darkwise> SalahGo: pour l'histoire de la console, j'ai pas dis çà pour me venter
<darkwise> c'étais juste pour te "consoler" un peu :D
<darkwise> (dans les 2 sens :D :D)
<darkwise> sabri_icone: c'est toi Mr. Sabri  qui a fais les propositions du formulaire pour les classrooms ?
<sabri_icone> je suis sabri :p pas mrs sabri ;)
<darkwise> ok sabri_icone ;)
<sabri_icone> oui
<sabri_icone> mais apparement j'ai pas bien choisit les mots
<darkwise> ah parfais, j'aimerai bien qu'on discute de çà si tu le veux biensûr
<sabri_icone> voyons ikbet c'est déchainé
<sabri_icone> oui surement
<darkwise> oui, je vous comprends tous les deux, tu sais ;)
<darkwise> à un moment j'allais écrire les même mots de Ikbel
<darkwise> mais bon, j'ai compris ce que tu voulais faire ;)
<sabri_icone> hhh, oui moi aussi je le comprend il a raison
<SalahGo> Je vous quitte, ce scintillement commence à me donner mal à la tête.
<SalahGo> Bonne nuit tlm:)
<sabri_icone> bn salah
<darkwise> SalahGo: quel scintillement ?
<darkwise> bon parti :(
<sabri_icone> oui
<darkwise> sabri_icone: alors qu'est ce que tu a compris ? car je veux m'assurer que tu eu le bon message ;)
<sabri_icone> va s y darkwise
<sabri_icone> bein, Ikbel voulais dire qu'il faut bien choisir les mots( que penser vous de .. a la place de || on doit faire..)
<darkwise> Est ce que tu as compris que ta proposition est bien, sauf qu'on a déjà tout ce que tu propose.
<darkwise> est ce que tu as déjà participé au classroom de Gobby ?
<sabri_icone> que la classroom existe et que doodle existe(ça c'est une autre chose) les nouveaux ne savent rien en tout cas) on doit faire comme si on as toujours des nouveau membres
<darkwise> (désolé continue)
<sabri_icone> lool, j'ai pas su comment y participer ! c'est ça le soucis! s'il y avait un formulaire en ligne remplie c'est facile d'avoir les informations ! au moin une page wiki a éditer continuellement
<sabri_icone> chaque semaine chaque jour ..ça dépend de notre besoin
<nizarus> sabri_icone, aime les formulaires :p
<sabri_icone> bonsoir nizar, non pas ça nizar
<sabri_icone> cé bien d'avoir qqchose de reglo
<sabri_icone> bellahi tu sais fel reunion il nous ont dit que cé bien ce qu'on fait pr les club et tout..sauf qu'on ait pas organisé
<sabri_icone> et ils m'ont jugé de ne pas etre a la hauteur d'organiser les groupe !!
<nizarus> sabri_icone, c'est ce que j'appel des traces
<sabri_icone> bellahi ech de5eleni si qd j'appel firas ,chemess,
<nizarus> pour que les nouveaux sachent trouver l'information utile
<sabri_icone> personne ne répond :-
<sabri_icone> :(
<sabri_icone> zid le secretaire ye9olli jib baffle men darkom !! cé le résultat d'une mauvaise organisation ,lol,bien sur n'oublions pas le reste ..
<darkwise> sabri_icone: il y a quelque chose qui t'as peut être échaper.
<sabri_icone> oui
<sabri_icone> oui darkwise
<sabri_icone> hey, ena je veut poser une question
<sabri_icone> rafik cé quoi son pseudo dans ubuntu
<darkwise> sabri_icone: t'as oublier de poser la question : "où je peux trouver tous ces informations ?"
<darkwise> même si la réponse est très évidente : le WIKI
<darkwise> je sais on n'a pas un site "fini"
<darkwise> sabri_icone: mais qu'est ce que tu veux qu'on fasse, personne ne veux aider même pas par une participation
<nizarus> sabri_icone, rafik son pseudo est rafik :)
<sabri_icone> ok, il y eut un petit engrenage entre rafik et neo
<sabri_icone> et ça me semble pas bien aussi que qd  est arrivé on s'aperçoit que le stand et vide :p juste kif en arabe "les bases"
<zeitouna> SALAM A TOUS
<sabri_icone> on a dus s'organiser plus (je parle de la sfd) pr ubuntu cé bien en quelques sorte ce qui m'intrigue cé le succées d'android vs retrait d'ubuntu
<sabri_icone> ena, je pense qu'il y a des jeunes pationnée
<sabri_icone> mais il faut un encadrement
<nizarus> salam zeitouna
<zeitouna> AHLAN
<nizarus> sabri_icone, oui il y a un manque d'organisation
<sabri_icone> cé la loi de la vie..une regle générale mm dans la base et au fond de nous toujours il faut un maitre et aprés des petits maitre et ..jusqu'a arrivé au racine
<sabri_icone> ou il a les bébés
<nizarus> et avec ce genre d'expériences on apprend
<sabri_icone> oui, ena je pense que faire des groupes sera géniale comme début où une autre proposition
<sabri_icone> pr vs les peres de ubuntu-tn
<sabri_icone> aidez nous a récapituler
<sabri_icone> comment faire pr argumenter
<nizarus> sabri_icone, avant de faire des groupes commençant par faire un groupe actif
<sabri_icone> on a pas vrmt besoin d'une présentation
<sabri_icone> toutefois, yejini we7ed !qu'est ce que tu gagne : moi je répond c'est l'expérience et l'esprit de la communauté
<sabri_icone> mais voyons, on doit penser un peu loin
<sabri_icone> comme android
<sabri_icone> faire une équipe qui développe autre qui administre(res)
<darkwise> c'est quoi l'histoire d'android ?
<sabri_icone> autre qui contribue au sites et mise a jour du systeme
<nizarus> +1 sabri_icone en plus des connaissances et des rencontres
<sabri_icone> oui nizae(att darkwise je rep aprés)
<sabri_icone> nizar
<nizarus> darkwise, la communauté tunisienne d'androide a fait un grand buzz au sib
<darkwise> merci nizarus
<sabri_icone> ena je pense que c'est pas une bonne idée de se limiter au fac de info
<sabri_icone> c'est un peu fermé
<darkwise> sabri_icone: je suis ton homme pour : comment contribuer à ubuntu/debian
<sabri_icone> on oublie le reste ? ou cé juste informatique
<nizarus> sabri_icone, nous nous somme pas limité aux fac de l'info
<nizarus> regarde la liste de nos events précédents
<sabri_icone> je:) oui, ya pas de fac de médecine
<sabri_icone> oas de fac de droit
<sabri_icone> pas de fac d'agricculture
<sabri_icone> pas de fac d'architecture
<sabri_icone> oas de préparatoire :p
<darkwise> sabri_icone: tu as torts ;)
<sabri_icone> il y a des fac mais il y en as toujours une brache info :p peut etre
<darkwise> c'est là que tu va trouver le plus de geek :p
<sabri_icone> ;)
<sabri_icone> bahi, je rep a darkwise et je revient
<darkwise> sabri_icone: je te félicite pour cet optimisme
<sabri_icone> darkwise
<darkwise> mais just un conseil :
<darkwise> oui sabri_icone ?
<nizarus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Events
<sabri_icone> android a donner des cd de dev
<darkwise> sabri_icone: t'inquiète pas on a des choses plus jolie sur debian/ubuntu
<sabri_icone> a un budget qu'il a permis de faire des bonne affiche, déja je pense que tout les affiche sont fait par tunandoird
<sabri_icone> il a donné au monde la vrai notion de l'open source, comment utiliser le code source
<darkwise> sabri_icone: il ne faut pas comparer, déjà même les but sont pas les mêmes. ...
<sabri_icone> modifier
<sabri_icone> etc..
<nizarus> sabri_icone, tunandroid ont une société qui les supportes derrière
<sabri_icone> :) peut etre ;)
<sabri_icone> aucune idée :)
<zeitouna> aide stp
<nizarus> sabri_icone, en plus on ne veut pas que notre communauté soit une communauté de développeurs
<darkwise> voilà, même si je ne savais rien ce qui se passe en Tunisie
<darkwise> android c'est un VRAI marché derière....
<darkwise> zeitouna: vas y toujours ;)
<zeitouna> merci
<sabri_icone> oui comme j'ai dit! tous des fac IT
<darkwise> alors zeitouna tu as réussit à contacter le channel approprié ou la mailing list te ton logiciel ?
<darkwise> non sabri_icone c'est pas çà.
<zeitouna> je me suis abonne a ML
<darkwise> la quelle ?
<nizarus> sabri_icone, #
<nizarus> JCI Kalaa Kébira & JCI El Mourouj : 08/05/2010 Ubuntu détails
<zeitouna> MAIS je sais pas comment faire pour entrer
<nizarus> Foyer Tanyour Sfax10.02
<nizarus> Foyer Tanyour Sfax10.02
<darkwise> zeitouna: la quelle ?
<nizarus> Lycée Secondaire de l'Ariana :
<nizarus> etc...
<darkwise> sabri_icone: tu as des bonnes idée, comme je t'ai dis je te félicite. mais il faut poser les questions.
<nizarus> zeitouna, on n'entre pas dans une ML on envoi des mails
<darkwise> qu'est ce qui est fait ? et comment on peut l'améliorer
<zeitouna> Abonnés à Ubuntu-tn
<sabri_icone> :) désolé mais entre tout le reste il  y a que ces deux JCI et un ploytechnique de sousse :p je connais mm pas cé quoi le JCI ;)
<sabri_icone> certainement oui :(
<sabri_icone> bahi, vous avez lus le feddback que j'ai posté sur le mailing list?
<sabri_icone> le document
<zeitouna> ok  comment je depose mon texte quopi
<nizarus> zeitouna, tu reçois les les mails de notre ML ?
<nizarus> oui sabri_icone j'ai l'ai lu
<zeitouna> je me suis abonne
<zeitouna> et j'ai active
<zeitouna> et il ya mon adresse email ici
<zeitouna> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/roster/ubuntu-tn
<darkwise> zeitouna: donc il suffit d'envoyer un mail à  : ubuntu-tn@lists.ubuntu.com
<darkwise> pour que tout le monde dans la mailing liste le reçoit
<darkwise> toi aussi tu va recevoir les autres mail
<zeitouna> ok je vais essayer de faire
<sabri_icone> pr la page wiki j'ai fait une briefing je pense que sarhane et ahmed peuvent ajouter qques chose en plus https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/RapportSIB2010
<darkwise> nizarus: tu as l'intention de voir les prositions sur le forum du site ?
 * darkwise reviens dans qq minites
<nizarus> darkwise, where is that ?
<sabri_icone> ce que j'ai pas bien aimé que le ministre a visité le stand pendant notre présentation
<sabri_icone> !!
<nizarus> sabri_icone, oui j'ai vu les photos :)
<nizarus> et qu'a t'il dit ?
<nizarus> sabri_icone, tu n'a pas pris des photos ce jour là ? même pas Neo31 ?
<sabri_icone> alors ni sarhane ni ahmed ni moi a pris des photos
<sabri_icone> lol
<sabri_icone> enaa :o
<sabri_icone> j'ai pris des photos et je l'ai ait posté le mm jour
<sabri_icone> yanizar nsit
<sabri_icone> l'archive elli 9oteli que cé en rar
<sabri_icone> nizar
<sabri_icone> :)
<sabri_icone> vous lisez mes mess
<sabri_icone> :(
<sabri_icone> les amis
<sabri_icone> :(
<nizarus> oui sabri_icone ?
<nizarus> j'ai vu les photos
<sabri_icone> ce que je parle que quand j'ai consulté les photos que la sfd a fait c'est juste pr nihed et rafik
<sabri_icone> mm pas chemess !!
<sabri_icone> hhhh,
<sabri_icone> soubehana allah
<sabri_icone> bref, voila l'important que j'ai remarqué une trés mauvaise organisation fel SIB si cé pas chemess on ait perdu
<nizarus> on espère les avoir pour bien tôt
<sabri_icone> tunadroid a marqué un grand succés grace a son code source et ces mub
<sabri_icone> pub
<nizarus> et nos CD n'ont rien fait
<sabri_icone> ubuntu reste toujours bloqué sur la face systeme d'exploitation (android l'est aussi déja)
<sabri_icone> mais je pense qu'il est temps de bouger
<sabri_icone> lool, les CDs c'est samedi ena souti ba77
<sabri_icone> nsi7 pr que le monde m'entendent
<nizarus> il reste encore des CD ?
<sabri_icone> cé vrai on a eut bq de monde nous aussi mais voyons avec les conditions !! personnes ne m'entend
<sabri_icone> non
<sabri_icone> fel SIb raho
<sabri_icone> aucun CDs
<nizarus> :D
<zeitouna> RE BONSOIR
<sabri_icone> au début j'ai pensé laissé les serveurs
<zeitouna> A TOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUS
<sabri_icone> mais ya des gens qui sont venue juste pr les serveurs
<sabri_icone> :)
<sabri_icone> ena j'ai fais l'install party sur VBox
<sabri_icone> un peu lent
<sabri_icone> le stand été chaud , foule trés prés de moi lool, 9rib yeklouni pr les cds
<sabri_icone> hhhhh
<sabri_icone> vrmt condition mesh mte3 install party ni présentation ,hhhhhh , el we7ed te9oul fi jebel ne3ayet
<sabri_icone> vrmt ds un evenement comme le sib cé évident d'avoir un micro
<zeitouna> dites moi il ya des  DVD pour ubuntu en tunisie
<sabri_icone> le secretaire hier ne7ki me3eha 9ateli on doit dépasser
<sabri_icone> non
<sabri_icone> bellahi mes frère
<sabri_icone> ena j'ai fait la remarque lundi
<sabri_icone> le SIB cé 4jours
<sabri_icone> je suis revenue samedi heureux de trouver un micro pr s'éclater
<sabri_icone> hhhhhh, nele9eha la misère
<sabri_icone> :D
<sabri_icone> we ye9olo anné de la jeunesse:p
<nizarus> zeitouna, oui il faut les télécharger
<sabri_icone> howa a l'origine heka prk j'aime les formulaire
<nizarus> sabri_icone, le jeudi il y a un club qui a ramené une sono avec lui
<sabri_icone> cé une sorte d'engagement bech aprés mefemmesh des contredis
<zeitouna> non je peux pas graver le dvd
<sabri_icone> se7i7 cé embetant mais bon , il faut qd avoir le sens de la responsabilité
<sabri_icone> pas vrai ;)
<sabri_icone> bah, nizar ce club a donc eut un support mais si ena je peux pas ni sarhane, on doit avoir un support de qqun de plus
<sabri_icone> :o
<sabri_icone> déja cé qqchose de primordiale un mirco ds une présentation dans endroid comme le sib?
<sabri_icone> cé ironique d'avoir deux tableau trois grand télé et pas de mirco :p
<sabri_icone> mm pas un cable jack 3.5 ;) je suis vrmt surpris *
<nizarus> zeitouna, pourquoi ?
<nizarus> sabri_icone, la prochaine fois on tiendra compte de ça
<zeitouna> le dvd que j'ai ne grave pas c tt
<nizarus> zeitouna, regarde dans ton entourage alors
<sabri_icone> :) surement oui, rani mesh ne3arek mais voyons ce qui parait évident n'est parfois non évident
<sabri_icone> je veux il faut tojour stenir compte de tout
<zeitouna> tu parles linux ici est un indiserable
<sabri_icone> certaines chose minim qui ne fait pas apparition au début son primordiale pr la réussite
<zeitouna> tu peux pas savoir
<sabri_icone> tu peut le télécharger et l'installer avec un émulateur de cd
<sabri_icone> sinon essaye de trouver une version sur flash?
<zeitouna> je cherche a avoir un systeme complet
<zeitouna> mon falsh est de  2g
<sabri_icone> bein, télécharge une version normale de 600mo
<nizarus> zeitouna, tu es dans quel coin ?
<sabri_icone> et fais de façon de l'émuler
<zeitouna> sbeitla tu connais
<nizarus> sabri_icone, est ce que tu as rencontré si Taoufik Karkar au SIB ?
<nizarus> zeitouna, oui bien sure :) tu fais tes études où ?
<zeitouna> non je suis tres vieux pour ça
<sabri_icone> peut etre mais j'ais pas fais attention a ce nom :p
<nizarus> zeitouna, sorry :/
<zeitouna> mais je dois supprimer windows de ma vie
<nizarus> sabri_icone, c'est un vieux monsieur
<sabri_icone> ah, le matématicien
<sabri_icone> hh, pa vrai?
<zeitouna> je souhaite me certifier en lpi ..pourquoi pas
<nizarus> zeitouna, l'année dernière nous étions à l'iset Kasserine pour présenter ubuntu
<zeitouna> oui le 8 mai
<nizarus> sabri_icone, oui lui même : il te dira qu'il ne faut attendre l'aide de personne !
<nizarus> zeitouna, tu y était ?
<zeitouna> une parente etait morte ...dommage
<sabri_icone> cé géniale ce mrs
<zeitouna> une fois j'etais a kasserine
<zeitouna> je cherchais un cd opensuse
<nizarus> zeitouna, el barka fikom. Si tu peux y aller à l'iset tu pourra trouver qui peut te graver le DVD
<zeitouna> on m'a tire langue labas
<sabri_icone> il ya une différence entre attendre avec les moyens en dispo et attendr sans moyens ni solution
<sabri_icone> ;)
<sabri_icone> qd mm ena je peut pas me débrouiller pr avoir du matériel cé bien déja que j'ai mon propre pc, que j'arrive de faire de se misérable toute une atelier
<zeitouna> un vieux qui cherchait linux....c'etait drole pour eux
<sabri_icone> asme3o j'arrive pa a lire un dossier partagé a traver une machine virtuel
<nizarus> zeitouna, regarde mon message en privé
<nizarus> sabri_icone, vérifie les droits d'accès
<sabri_icone> malgré que j'ai partagé le dossier avec le similateur et aussi avec samba
<sabri_icone> j'ai atribué le dossier a moi mm
<sabri_icone> l'admin
<nizarus> zeitouna, tu fais quoi dans la vie si ce n'est pas indiscret ?
<zeitouna> parfois la barre pour ecrire sur cette page
<zeitouna> disparait
<nizarus> sabri_icone, les droits de partage dans vbox
<sabri_icone> mm
<zeitouna> c quoi le probleme
<nizarus> zeitouna, si tu es sous ubuntu installe xchat c'est plus pratique que le site webchat
<zeitouna> ok je vai voir
<sabri_icone> bein, cé correct read only
<zeitouna> pour mon boulot
<zeitouna> je fais la hijama
<zeitouna> vous connaissez
<zeitouna> saignee par ventouses
<nizarus> sabri_icone, read only donc tu peux le lire
<zeitouna> ou cuping en anglais
<nizarus> zeitouna, hijama ? c'est quoi ?
<Neo31> nizarus, hakil kissen el sghar bel bellar
<zeitouna> une sorte de medecine prophetique
<Neo31> ysa5nouhom w y7otouhom 3ala dhar we7id
<Neo31> we c ca, une sorte de medecine
<Neo31> zeitouna, mikch tounssi non ?
<zeitouna> moi tunisien de physique
<Neo31> ?
<nizarus> ok i see :)
<Neo31> physique ?
<zeitouna> paletinien de coeur
<zeitouna> irakien de tete
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> 5ater hijama yesta3mlouha fi lybia et ds d'autres pays
<Neo31> pas en tunisie
<Neo31> le mot hijama pour etre plus claire
<zeitouna> mais sila hijama est une coutume
<Neo31> coutume = ?
<zeitouna> je vais  dire aussi que c une sounna
<Neo31> ok
<zeitouna> je dois vous informer
<Neo31> je parle du MOT "hijama" il est pas utilie en tunisie ce MOT
<Neo31> sinon je c ce ke c
<zeitouna> en tunisie en l'appele m'ghitha المغيثة
<Neo31> i don't know
<sabri_icone> je dois partir dsl, bsr tt le monde
<sabri_icone> néo
<sabri_icone> slm , n'oublie pas d'améliore la page wiki
<Neo31> we
<Neo31> un lien
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> je v voir
<sabri_icone> la7dha
<sabri_icone> hammouda :p
<nizarus> zeitouna, comment vous avez trouvé ce salon ?
<Neo31> je v voir inchalah :)
<sabri_icone> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/RapportSIB2010
<Neo31> nizarus, il bien souvent sur le chan :)
<sabri_icone> le raport sur le maling list
<sabri_icone> les photos ceux de l'autre fois
<nizarus> Neo31, c'est la deuxième fois que je rencontre zeitouna ici :)
<sabri_icone> et j'ai une demande bellahi, si tu peut envoie moi un tuto sur la façon de faire des codes en cube
<sabri_icone> jeka comme ssl mte3 cryptage
<nizarus> et ça m'intéresse de savoir comment les membres ont trouvé l'information
<sabri_icone> kif elli 7eka 3lih karim
<sabri_icone> neo
<sabri_icone> ya neo
<sabri_icone> bahi
<sabri_icone> :(
<Neo31> des codes en cube ?
<zeitouna> un certain kerkni a publie un message sur facebook...pour l'autre cote du question
<sabri_icone> oui
<sabri_icone> ti je ne sais pas comment l'appler
<Neo31> je c pa tu parle de koi
<Neo31> c ds kel sujet
<sabri_icone> l'important ca semble une façon de crypter un message
<zeitouna> je dis un probleme me casse les nerfs encore avec ubuntu
<sabri_icone> tu te souvient que karim
<sabri_icone> a dit qu'il a fait une sorte de labyrinthe que si on la décode on se trouve avec un lien vers son site?
<sabri_icone> neo
<nizarus> sabri_icone, qr code
<Neo31> ahhh
<Neo31> we we
<sabri_icone> hh, oui qr code
<sabri_icone> :p
<Neo31> bon, c du code a barre
<nizarus> sabri_icone, http://qrcode.kaywa.com/
<Neo31> done
<Neo31> merci nizarus
<nizarus> sabri_icone, ask google for : qrcode generator
<Neo31> je ne connessais pas les details
<sabri_icone> oué
<nizarus> zeitouna, c'est quoi le problème ?
<sabri_icone> merci cé bien
<sabri_icone> hh, au moin une information nouvelle
<sabri_icone> cool
<zeitouna> un appele skynet
<sabri_icone> merci cé gentil
<Neo31> y en a des bibliotheques codes a barre pour generer ce genre de codes
<sabri_icone> merci bq
<zeitouna> pour le telechargement sur satellite
<sabri_icone> inchallah a la prochaine
<sabri_icone> slm alikom
<Neo31> g travailler sur un ti projet de codes a barre mais g pas utiliser ces biblio
<sabri_icone> ;)
<Neo31> see ya
<Neo31> ah! c toi zeitouna :) je me rappel :)
<Neo31> t'as poster sur le forum avant :)
<nizarus> ah !! nous avons parlé de ce problème avant
<zeitouna> dsl je vous emmerde pour ca
<zeitouna> mais croyez moi...c pas de ma faute
<Neo31> personellement je n'utilise ma carte sat qu'avec kaffeine pour enregistrer qq programmes tv pa plus :p donc je connais pas des alternatif a skynet
<nizarus> zeitouna, non pas d'emmerdes
<nizarus> c'est que on n'est pas sensé tout savoir
<zeitouna> skynet marche chez des types sur9.10 10.10 sur mint sur ojouba
<nizarus> et parfois on arrive pas à aider comme il faut
<Neo31> si j'ai deja la solution je n'hesiterai pas a aider
<zeitouna> si voulez voir
<zeitouna> http://www.linuxac.org/forum/showthread.php?23494-%E3%C7-%E3%E4-%C3%E3%E1-%DD%ED-%C8%D1%E4%C7%E3%CC-%C7%E1%CA%E4%D2%ED%E1-%C7%E1%DA%D4%E6%C7%C6%ED-%E1%E1%DC-DVBs&highlight=skynet
<zeitouna> et aussi
<zeitouna> http://www.linuxac.org/forum/showthread.php?45641-%C8%D1%E4%C7%E3%CC-skynet-(-%C7%D1%ED%CF-%DD%DE%D8-%C7%E4-%C7%DD%E5%E3-%C7%E1%D1%CC%C7%C1-%DA%CF%E3-%C7%E1%E3%D2%C7%ED%CF%C9-)&highlight=skynet
#ubuntu-tn 2011-11-21
<lassak> slt
<elacheche_anis> slt lassak
<lassak> j'ai un prbleme lors de la MAJ de ubuntu 11.10
<lassak> voila le message d'erreur Cette action nécessitera l'installation de paquets depuis des dépôts non authentifiés.
<lassak> aidez moi svp ;)
<elacheche_anis> I'll do my best :) tu peut essayer de faire la màj via le terminal stp?? :D
<elacheche_anis> sudo apt-get update
<elacheche_anis> execute la comande et dit moi s'il y a des erreurs?
<lassak> je l'ai déja fait
<lassak> il affiche des erreurs
<elacheche_anis> partage avec nous ces erreurs ;) http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<lassak> W: Impossible de récupérer http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-updates/restricted/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP : 91.189.92.183 80]  W: Impossible de récupérer gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric-updates_universe_source_Sources  Somme de contrôle de hachage incohérente  W: Impossible de récupérer http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-updates/restricted/binary-i3
<lassak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/745295/
<elacheche_anis> partage avec nous aussi le fichier source.list il est sous: /etc/apt/source.list
<lassak> source.list n'existe pas :(
<elacheche_anis> loool.. impossible XD
<elacheche_anis> essaie: less /etc/apt/source.list
<elacheche_anis> sources.list
<lassak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/745302/
<elacheche_anis> lassak,
<elacheche_anis> sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bkp
<elacheche_anis> gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<elacheche_anis> supprime le contenu du fichier et remplace le par ça: http://paste.ubuntu.com/745306/
<elacheche_anis> ping lassak
<lassak> re
<elacheche_anis> <elacheche_anis> lassak,
<elacheche_anis> <elacheche_anis> sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bkp
<elacheche_anis> <elacheche_anis> gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<elacheche_anis> <elacheche_anis> supprime le contenu du fichier et remplace le par ça: http://paste.ubuntu.com/745306/
<lassak> c fait
<elacheche_anis> sudo apt-get update
<lassak> en cours
<lassak> ;)
<elacheche_anis> :)
<elacheche_anis> y a des problèmes lassak
<lassak> la commande est encore en cours
<elacheche_anis> oki
<lassak> c terminé avec erreurs :'(
<elacheche_anis> la même??
<elacheche_anis> :o
<lassak> plus
<lassak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/745316/
<elacheche_anis> peut être on a fait une faute lors la changement de sources.list, lit cette article, et essaie de re-configurer ton sources.list.. sinon si le problème existe encore essaie d'envoyé un mail via la ML :/ peut être quelqu'un d'autre à eu ce genre de problèmes //
<elacheche_anis> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/sources.list
<lassak> oki mr6 en tt cas :)
#ubuntu-tn 2011-11-22
<DelphiWorld> Salut elacheche_anis
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: tu vas pas dormir ?
<elacheche_anis> salut DelphiWorld, pas maintenant :D
<elacheche_anis> quoi de neuf DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: :)
<DelphiWorld> sava mon frère?
<elacheche_anis> oui hmd ça passe :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: tré bien je vien de r'entré d'un voyage :)
<elacheche_anis> coool :)
<elacheche_anis> t'es été ou?
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: *constantine
<elacheche_anis> jolie :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: svp dit a neo23 et nizarus pour qu'on se retrouve demain en irc
<elacheche_anis> à quelle heure? c'est à propos de la SFD Alger?
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis:  oui LOL
<elacheche_anis> oki..
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: a nimporte qu'elle momant a partir de 06:00 GMT+1
<DelphiWorld> BN elacheche_anis
<DelphiWorld> Salut :D
<DelphiWorld> salut EgyParadox
<DelphiWorld> http://magharebia.com/
<EgyParadox> DelphiWord
<EgyParadox> :D
<EgyParadox> ca va?
<elacheche_anis> salam @ * :D
<nizarus> ahla elacheche_anis
<nizarus> comment ça va
<elacheche_anis> ahla nizarus :D :D :D
<elacheche_anis> hmd, et toi?
<nizarus> ça va hmd :)
<elacheche_anis> :) :)
<nizarus> tu étais à Gabes ?
<elacheche_anis> yep :D :D
<nizarus> mchat mli7a inchallah
<elacheche_anis> oui hmd :D :D jaw tayara.. malgré li3tisamét :D wil bité fil kiosque XD amma jaw barcha
<elacheche_anis> malheueusment famma atelier mé 3malnéhouch.. problème de temps 3la 5aterna dhaya3na barcha wa9t 3la 5ater barcha 7wayéj mé kénitich rék7a fil ENIG, dimanche les responsable illi mich ymiddou les datashow w les multi prise, etc jéw imma5ar barcha :/ w zid les CD illi 3amloulhom gravure jmé3a tol3ou non bootables..
<nizarus> :/
<elacheche_anis> re.. nizarus malgré ça nous avons installer ubuntu sur > 30 laptop personnel.. et jusqu'à la dérniére minute on a essayé de résoudre les problèmes d'installation ou de incompatibilité de ubuntu avec quelque ancien laptop :D
#ubuntu-tn 2011-11-23
<DelphiWorld> Salut elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> salut DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: 650€ combien de $ ?
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, 869.727
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: je vais voir sa.
<elacheche_anis> Tu parle du OpenTunisia c'est ça!!?
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, join #opentunisia
<DelphiWorld> :)
<Neo31> ahla sarhan :)
<Neo31> salut DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> yo Neo31 !
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: tu viendera ?
<Neo31> ca va ?
<DelphiWorld> Salam sarhan !
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: tré bien, en atente des mes frères tunisiains :)
<Neo31> je pense pas. y a pas de sponsoring et budget tend vers zero
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: oh :(
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: même nisarus ne viendera pas ?
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: BTW
<Neo31> normalement la majorite des equipes tunisiennes (si pas toutes) ne viendron pas pour cet sfd
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: on a ue une earthquake se matain
<Neo31> mais inchalah dans un prochain event, l'un de mes amis aura une permi de conduite on se debrouille pour avoir une voiture et on viendra :)
<Neo31> inchalah lebes DelphiWorld , c grave ?
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: non, rien du tou :)
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: 3.7°
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> ok
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: une petite demande: êsse que vous avez la télévision TNT en tunisy ?
<Neo31> DelphiWorld, tu a demander a anis de nous imformer de se connecter sur irc non ?
<Neo31> tnt !?
<Neo31> euh, pas sur
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: oui, pour qu'on discute de notre rencontre mais maleureuseman tu n'arive pas :(
<Neo31> j'utilise juste le satelite
 * DelphiWorld is too sad :(
<Neo31> don't worry
<Neo31> des que l'un des amis aura une voiture on fera la tour du magreb ;)
<Neo31> le*
<Neo31> the*
<Neo31> hh
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: tu peux voir qu'elle sont les cartes satéllite vendu en tunisy ?
<Neo31> TunisiE avec un E ou TunisiA en anglais DelphiWorld
<Neo31> y en a la skystar ici
<DelphiWorld> merci Neo31
<Neo31> et une autre marque que je me rappel pas
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: que la skystar ?
<Neo31> je pe pas confirmer les autres marque mais moi j'ai vu la skystar partout (ca fait tres longtemp)
<Neo31> pour le moment la majorite des gens cherchent des dreambox
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: je veux une carte qui support le DVB-T et le DVB-S
<Neo31> no idea
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: :)
<Neo31> de toute facon je pense qu'ils achetent ces carte de lybie et ca vient de l'asie (la chine ou autre part ke je me rappel pas)
<DelphiWorld> lol la libye ?
<DelphiWorld> tu est sure ?
<Neo31> 90%
<Neo31> information non a jour
<Neo31> ca fait environ 5 ans que j'ai acheter ma carte
<Neo31> en 2006 ou 2007
<DelphiWorld> haha
<DelphiWorld> night
<DelphiWorld> bye Neo31
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<Neo31> salut nizarus
<nizarus>  quoi de neuf Neo31
<Neo31> rien de 9 nizarus
<Neo31> DelphiWorld voulait nous parler il croyais que nous viendron pour l'SFD algerie
<Neo31> inchalah dans un autre event :)
<nizarus> il m'a appeler par tel pour me dire qu'ils ont eu des subvensions
<nizarus> mais pour moi c'est trop tard
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> domage ke c un pe tard
<nizarus> oui :/
#ubuntu-tn 2011-11-24
<DelphiWorld> Salut
<DelphiWorld> Salut elacheche_anis :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: merci pour le relay du message :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: http://www.fabb.org.dz
<elacheche_anis> salur DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: :D
<elacheche_anis> salut**
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: tu a vue le site?
<elacheche_anis> oui.. :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: :)
#ubuntu-tn 2011-11-25
<thetrue_neozoon> salam
<Nour_al_Imen> وعليكم السلام
<sarhan> salut tout le monde
<neo31> 22:00 :)
<neo31> salut nizarus sahli_ wissem
<sahli_> ahmed :)
<neo31> man antom ?
<neo31> fellag ?
<wissem> hello neo31
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<neo31> chay mizilna ne9sine :)
<Goldenscorp> 22h09
<Nour_al_imen> Assalem Alaykom w rahmatou Allah
<neo31> salam
<neo31> luna a des probleme techniques a nous rejoindre
<neo31> geekette not responding
<Nour_al_imen> Moi aussi j'ai emprunter un ordinateur et il se eput qu'on vienne le récupèrer. Commençons Donc.
<elacheche_anis> salut @ * désolé pour le retard
<Nour_al_imen> emprunté*
<Nour_al_imen> Assalem alaykom, ça fait rien tte façon on a pas commencé
<neo31> salut elacheche_anis
<neo31> donc ki est present la ?
<neo31> ping wissem sahli_ Nour_al_imen nizarus Goldenscorp elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> pong neo31
<Nour_al_imen> 1
<neo31> nous somme 8 et luna essaye encore de se connecter
<geekette86> a here
<Goldenscorp> bsr tlm
<Nour_al_imen> bsr
<geekette86> bsr
<neo31> luna lost connection :p
<neo31> oups false alert
<Goldenscorp> chokri mahouch bich iji
<geekette86> Goldenscorp,
<Nour_al_imen> alors ?
<geekette86> slt
<Goldenscorp> ping tlm bich nabdaw !! ?? 22h 28
<elacheche_anis> pong.. https://docs.google.com/document/d/1JIzkue6aYEvCBuiFNn1CbmO8acwcFg7Ny_Zyqcvh_SA/edit?pli=1&hl=en_US
<nizarus> alors les jeunes quoi de 9 ?
<neo31> euh
<nizarus> qui ira à l'ULT et à Kairouan ?
<Goldenscorp> elacheche_anis: ubuntu-tn sur google+ akhwa ?
<neo31> aparament y a rien a discutter pour cette reunion. apart que ca m'interesse de vous informer du status du site web ubuntu tn
<Goldenscorp> nizarus:  moi à 90%
<neo31> je ne pe rien confirmer avant lundi nizarus
<neo31> rached il a deja confirmer
<elacheche_anis> Je pence pas que j'irai à l'ULT, je laisse le chance à nous membres à Tunis, pour Kairouan c'est 50/50 pour le moment
<nizarus> neo31, oui Rached et Goldenscorp
<nizarus> à 90% :)
<Nour_al_imen> elacheche_anis: stp tu  as créé la page pr l'event ULT ?
<elacheche_anis> Nour_al_imen, j'ai pas encore consulter mes mails, est ce que l'ULT ont choisir une date fixe??
<neo31> good
<Nour_al_imen> il a dit oui pour le Samedi, Sellami
<Nour_al_imen> attends je vais chercher, avec ce veux PC j'essaye de trouver demain
<elacheche_anis> Quel samedi?
<Nour_al_imen> vérifie stp la date ds le mail de Sellami
<elacheche_anis> un instant
<Nour_al_imen> le samedi 11/12/2011, parce que le 18/12 nous serons en vacance,
<Nour_al_imen> ping elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> pong, ok.. je vais faire ce qu'il faut faire..
<nizarus> neo31, et pour le site ?
<neo31> ok
<Nour_al_imen> thx
<neo31> alors pour le site
<neo31> bon
<neo31> preske 90% des fonctionalite sont pretes et peuvent etre developper sans problemes
<neo31> a l'exception des forums
<neo31> pour le moment je recommande de remplacer les forums par un systeme un peut plus complique (organic groups) je dit bien systeme et pas un simple module
<neo31> la gallery photo a revoir, on doit tester avant en version alfa
<neo31> je recommande pas de commencer l'utilisation de la gallery photo que lorsque nous sommes sur que ca marche parfaitement
<neo31> je resume
<neo31> des qu'on maitrise l'organic groups nous seront pret a commencer l'implementation finale du site
<nizarus> !
<neo31> pour le moment nous somme capable d'implementer un site avec publication de pages articles ... sans images ou video
<neo31> eof
<nizarus> c'est quoi cette notion d'organic groups ?
<Goldenscorp> dsl BAD ADSL
<neo31> c'est un module drupal qui permet de creer des groups. c'est meme plus quand on combine avec autres module avec une configuration avancee
<neo31> c'est le systeme parfait pour une communaute sur drupal. je poste un exemple de communate avec des groups (organiques) dans 3 minutes
<neo31> http://www.popsugar.com/community/groups
<nizarus> je pense que si nous avons une version qui nous permet de publier des articles alors on se lance :)
<neo31> humm, ok
<neo31> on doit mettre une equipe en place alors :)
<neo31> nous avon encore un probleme a manipuler des noms de domaines pour faire du testing avant de transferer ubuntu-tn.org
<neo31> sarhan ete en charge de cette tache
<Nour_al_imen_> dsl g t deconnectée
<neo31> sarhan pourra se debrouiller pour terminer la tache du testing de transfer de domaine
<neo31> il y aura des solutions inchalah
<neo31> j'estime qu'il est possible d'avoir un site web bien testee avec le minimum de fonctionalites online pour production pour lancement le 1/1/2012 a minuit inchalah
<neo31> le reste des fonctionalite restera sur une copie de testing jusqu'a un vote de stabilite pour transferer apres vers le site de production
 * rachedtn Salam :)
<elacheche_anis> salam rachedtn
<Nour_al_imen_> wa alaykom assalem
<rachedtn> Je ne trouve pas le logs sur : http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/11/25/
<rachedtn> ??
<Goldenscorp> bsr rachedtn
<rachedtn> :)
<Goldenscorp> 7ata ani rachedtn  m9itch il log aussi :(
<rachedtn> j'ai essayé aussi de voir les logs des derniers jours mais il n'y a pas !!
<rachedtn> hmm
<Nour_al_imen_> 404 not found
<rachedtn> ping ubot2
<nizarus> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/11/25/%23ubuntu-tn.html
<nizarus> maj toutes les heurs
<rachedtn> ahla nizarus : c'est le nouveau site des logs : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ ?
<rachedtn> on ne fait plus partie de http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org ?
<nizarus> il y a une modification dans les règles de gestion des logs
<rachedtn> ok
<rachedtn> Goldenscorp: c'est quoi votre nouv num: j'ai essayé de t'appeler le samedi illi tel3eb fih match ettaraji: j'ai passé le soir à Monastir :)
<Goldenscorp> :)
<sabri> Bonsoir a Tous
<sabri> :)
<sabri> est-ce que la réeunion est fini ?
<sabri> euh  apparement jit ma5eer :(
<Lengliz> héyyy slt
<sabri> slt
<sabri> y en a personne qui réep lehna ya anglizi
<elacheche_anis> re
<elacheche_anis> salam
<Lengliz> re
<elacheche_anis> salam sabri & Lengliz
<sabri> ahlan
<Lengliz> slt
<sabri> mar7eba
<sabri> echnoa 3ala bekri lioma
<elacheche_anis> sabri, y avait rien à discuter :/ XD
<elacheche_anis> Lengliz, welcome :D
<Lengliz> thx
<sabri> hhh
<sabri> pfff
<sabri> ena lioma chui pas parti pour les pc recylé*
<sabri> raté
<Lengliz> j'ai vu dans le programme le doc chez google documents qu'on parlera de ubuntu-tn sur google + or ce compte est active et il marche impec
<elacheche_anis> oups sabri
<sabri> cé pa de moi
<Lengliz> bélléhi chnowa 7kéyit lé PC recyclé et est ce qu'un étudiant en 2éme année ISI pourra vous aider
<Lengliz> ?
<sabri> oui
<sabri> n'importe sui
<sabri> qui
<elacheche_anis> oui Lengliz c'est possible
<sabri> 7ata se3a tetnadhem el 7keya
<Lengliz> comment stp ?
<elacheche_anis> juste dit le via le thread de la ML.. pour que zied t'ajoute à la liste des velentaire ;)
<Lengliz> et c'est quand et ou parce que je dois m'organiser par rapport a mes cours ?
<elacheche_anis> normalement tu doit vérifier ça avec zied via la ML, n'est ce pas sabri
<elacheche_anis> !
<sabri> oui
<sabri> envoie un ML a Zied Alaya
<sabri> ou sur la ML
<sabri> qui contient num+ ( nom prenom )
<sabri> ech bik Anis*
<sabri> rani nriguel fi hal apt mete3 wedheni el tewa
<elacheche_anis> rien sabri :D chbih apt?
<sabri> kel 3eda
<sabri> E:Impossiblde troiuver le packet correspondant
<Lengliz> c'est zied koi je prefere lui contacter sur fb ?
<elacheche_anis> XD sabri
<sabri> je connais que la ML personnnelelment :)
<elacheche_anis> Lengliz, une chose pareil doit passer via la ML
<elacheche_anis> ML = mailing list
<Lengliz> yep je sais je vais voir
<Lengliz> ca y est je lui envoyé un mail :)
<elacheche_anis> :)
<sabri> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2011-11-26
<geekette86> slttlm
<elacheche_anis> hey :)
#ubuntu-tn 2011-11-27
<slimTN> lu all
#ubuntu-tn 2012-11-21
<DelphiWorld> salam
#ubuntu-tn 2012-11-22
<DelphiWorld> Salam :)
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn wissem :P
#ubuntu-tn 2012-11-23
<patinux_repare> bonsoir a tous
<patinux_repare> j ai installer une ubuntu 12.04 y a quelle que mois   a  une amis
<patinux_repare> et la je ne peu plus mettre a jours
<patinux_repare> qui a eu ce style de souci ?
<patinux_repare> dpkg : erreur : analyse du fichier « /var/lib/dpkg/available » vers la ligne 6:
<patinux_repare>   package name manque
<patinux_repare> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<patinux_repare> salut wissem
<crack3r> patinux_repare, essaie sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<patinux_repare> ok crack3r
<patinux_repare> j'essaie l'upgrade
<patinux_repare> merci crack3r  nikel
<patinux_repare> c 'est quoi le souci a la base ?
<crack3r> patinux_repare, franchement je sais pas, j'ai googlé et j'ai eu ca http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=250901
<patinux_repare> oki crack3r merci de ton aide
<patinux_repare> j ai mal gogoler :)
<crack3r> avec plaisir :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-11-24
<patinux_repare> bonsoir
#ubuntu-tn 2012-11-25
<mezen> bonjour
 * mezen slaps AminosAmigos etc etc...
 * AminosAmigos slaps mezen with a large trout 
<mezen> t'es matinal
<AminosAmigos> mezen, how are you ? :)
<mezen> bien
<mezen> sauf que j'ai mal au cou
<AminosAmigos> nachalah labes :p
<mezen> merci
<mezen> j'ai mal dormi c'est évident
<r3zguin0> Tux-Tn crack3r j'ai un prob :/
<r3zguin0> mon pc se plante souvent
<Tux-Tn> osef
<crack3r> kernel panic?
<crack3r> r3zguin0, a cause de quoi? rakebt cable wifi jdid? xD
<r3zguin0> LooooL
<r3zguin0> srx , Tux-Tn yfz
<r3zguin0> j'ai meme installé xfce
<r3zguin0> meme prob
<crack3r> r3zguin0, changer d'environnement de bureau ne resou pas les problemes
<Tux-Tn> r3zguin0, pas d'insultes stp d'une part ca log et d'une autre ya une charte d'utilisation du canal
<r3zguin0> bah fibali cinnamoun irazen
<crack3r> r3zguin0, upgrade ta version de noyau et un full update
<Tux-Tn> r3zguin0, quand on a un prb faut le décrire exactement pour ésperer une réponse
<Tux-Tn> dire mon pc se plante ne sert à rien
<Tux-Tn> si il se plantait pas tu ne demanderai pas de l'aide -.-
<mezen> calmez vous les gars,
<mezen> aidez le monsieur au lieu de rien dire
<r3zguin0> Merci crack3r , Tux-Tn osef de tes regles :-)
<Tux-Tn> 3:)
<crack3r> +1 mezen
<mezen> Tux-Tn, osef n'est pas une bonne réponse également
<mezen> ici on s'en fou pas
<r3zguin0> ouais mezen :-)
<Tux-Tn> toi peut être
<Tux-Tn> r3zguin0, u mad?
<mezen> r3zguin0, peux-tu mieux décrire ton probleme s'il te plait ?
<crack3r> je vais rompre mon jeune, a+
<Tux-Tn> r3zguin0, Crack3r sayem? oO
<r3zguin0> mezen au debut le pc fonctionne parfaitement , mais il se plante aprés 1h disant
<r3zguin0> je suis mint 13 maya , fibali  desktop non stable , j'ai changé vers xfce
<r3zguin0> mem problem
<mezen> r3zguin0, t'as quoi comme configuration ?
<r3zguin0> 1gb ram , core 2 duo
<Tux-Tn> t'avais quoi comme environement
<r3zguin0> normalement linux fonctionne parf
<r3zguin0> Tux-Tn xfce
<mezen> oui linux passe parfaitement
<mezen> meme gnome
<mezen> meme avec gnome*
<mezen> r3zguin0, as tu des problemes de chauffe ?
<r3zguin0> oui c'est pas un problem de desktop , et mon sys est a jours
<r3zguin0> mezen c'est pc de bureau
<r3zguin0> sous windows il fonctionne bien , sauf qu'il est un peu lourd
<Tux-Tn> quand tu dis il se plante
<mezen> ok, on écarte ce prob
<Tux-Tn> tu veux dire que t'as le bureau mais tu peux pas bouger la sourie etc ou t'as un ecran noir?
<Tux-Tn> et un plantage de X.org
<mezen> r3zguin0, et comment ce probleme est arrivé ? est ce après une mise à jour ?
<r3zguin0> oui Tux-Tn je peux pas bouger la sourie , mais ecran normal a5er 7aja wi9fét faha :p
<Tux-Tn> et quand tu mets un autre tty tu peux l'avoir?
<r3zguin0> mezen j'ai installé linux recement sur cette machine vu que mon laptop est en panne
<mezen> je pense que ce sont les pilotes graphiques
<mezen> tu as une carte graphique dessus ?
<r3zguin0> une intel integré
<r3zguin0> je vais mettre les pilotes a jour
<Tux-Tn> normalement ils sont déjà installé
<Tux-Tn> intel a des pilotes libres qui fonctionnent très bien sur linux
<mezen> normalement c'est le pilote "nouveau" par défaut qui est chargé
<mezen> après, il faut voir s'il y a pas un pilote propriétaire ou mieux pour les cartes intels
<mezen> dans un terminal: fait lshw -c display
<mezen> et regarde le pilote
<Tux-Tn> c'est pas nouveau :)
<Tux-Tn> les pilotes 3d intel s'appellent intel-dri
<Tux-Tn> nouveau c pour nvidia ou ati j'ai oublié
<Tux-Tn> btw r3zguin0 si tu fais ctrl+alt+f2 quand c'est planté ca donne quoi?
<mezen> Tux-Tn, il me semble que c'est pour tout
<r3zguin0> j'ai pas essayé :p j'att qu'il plante :p
<Tux-Tn> mezen, je viens de duckduckgoer c'est les pilotes libres nvidia dev par X.org et FDF
<mezen> oki
<mezen> crack3r, syém ma9boul nchallah
<crack3r> merci mezen :)
<Tux-Tn> crack3r, sayem ta7ki bjedek?
 * mezen slaps Romio etc etc...
<Romio> Derje7
<Romio> رحبـا بكـم علـى قناة الفريـق الرسمـي التونسـي
<mezen> na3mbou zinek
<Romio> 0_°
<mezen> c'est le seul salon tunisien que j'ai rencontré ici
<Romio> Esme3 Hel Le7keyet Fer4e
<mezen> sinon y a plein de salon de programmation
<crack3r> Tux-Tn, oui
<Romio> Mezilit Mkebich Fihoum
<Romio> Tawa Facebook Mechy Yessir
<crack3r> mezen, #geeks-tn
<mezen> Romio, la ya wildi manich mta facebook
<Tux-Tn> mezen, ya plein de salons tunisiens
<mezen> je me sers d'internet du bon coté pas du mauvais
<Tux-Tn> internet des cotés?
<mezen> Tux-Tn, bah j'ai pas encore tout découvert :)
<mezen> <Tux-Tn> internet des cotés? <- il parle de facebook
<crack3r> lol
<mezen> j'aime pas ce truc moi
<mezen> ça sert à rien
<Romio> Ah Mala Inty Maw A3mil Pages Wele Groupes Winty Nassib Fy Blassit Te Channels Wele Servers
<Tux-Tn> facebouk? cey quoi?
<mezen> Romio, parce que manich jey pour la tchatche ou la drague
<mezen> mais pour m'informer, aider et s'aider
<mezen> oups se faire aider
<mezen> tu comprends ? :)
<Tux-Tn> mezen, parfois tu viens pour draguer x)
<mezen> Tux-Tn, ah bon :)
<mezen> tu rigoles, j'ai dragué personne
#ubuntu-tn 2013-11-18
<hich-em> ahla elacheche_anis, cha3malt fi 7key l'event ubuntu-touch
#ubuntu-tn 2013-11-21
<elacheche_anis> Salut alaya :)
<alaya> ahla elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> ça va?
<alaya> ça va
<alaya> j'essaye de voir le uds channel
<alaya> mais apparemment je suis en retard
#ubuntu-tn 2014-11-19
<Neo31> hello world! :)
<sahnounm91> شكرا . أنا سعيد بإنضمامي إلى القناة
<elacheche> Welcome SalahMessaoud :) :D Tu répond à un bot :D :p Hey Neo31
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche, thanks :D
<elacheche> Oups x) Haw fsa3 houwa :D
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<lunapersa> Heey SalahMessaoud idhaoui elacheche Neo31 :D
<SalahMessaoud> Yoo lunapersa
<lunapersa> sha7welik ?
<Neo31> hi elacheche lunapersa :)
<Neo31> taghdrou!?
<Neo31> elachecheBedis
<Neo31> Farouk
<Neo31> hi
<Farouk> hi :)
<Neo31> ca va ?
<Farouk> déprimé et stressé hh
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> chfama bach tmout ?
<Farouk> les examens sont proches
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> ma3neha mikch bach tmout!
<Neo31> aya lebes lebess
<Neo31> bon courage et bonne chance pr les exams
<Neo31> :)
<Farouk> merci :)
<Neo31> elachecheBedis, winek
<Neo31> 7awwel
<Neo31> sadok ytaba3 fel match 9al bach yji apres 22h
<Farouk> i just realized how usefull the graphical app for ufw "Gufw"
<Farouk> kassert rassit n7eb n7ell port l transmission but it was there a clic away
<elachecheBedis> ping @Neo31
<Neo31> pong elachecheBedis
<elachecheBedis> kont neftares xDDD
<Neo31> lool Farouk
<Neo31> lool sa7a w bechfma elachecheBedis
<elachecheBedis> yechfik @Neo31 3aych weldi ^_^
<Neo31> y3ayach papati etta7foun!
<Neo31> aya che3malna halila
<elachecheBedis> hana gue3din nestannew
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> ok elachecheBedis
<Neo31> eli yestana 5ir meli yetmanna
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> koll 3meyel el match
<Farouk> fech testanou? :p
<Neo31> fel match youfa
<Farouk> ah
<Neo31> bach najmou na7kiw 3ala ra7etna :p
<Neo31> mrakzin barcha tawa
<Neo31> hhh
<Farouk> hh
 * Neo31 trolling Farouk :p
<elachecheBedis> normalement c deja wfé
<Neo31> chbik mikch taba3 fel match enti Farouk ?
<Neo31> ahla Sadok
<Sadok> Salam lawled :)
<Neo31> Sadok, windows?
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> chid men ghadi elachecheBedis
<Neo31> ma t5alich yo5roj mel channel
<Sadok> wallahi 3andi TP heka 3léch :p
<Farouk> booo windows :p
<Farouk> mantaba3ch koura
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> nifhim fik
<Neo31> behi 3andik pass ellila
<Sadok> :)
<Neo31> marra jeya rodbalik 3ala rou7ik haw 3andna l'ip mte3ik
<Neo31> c bon
<Neo31> :p
<Sadok> milla zhar w barra
<elachecheBedis> @Neo31 birateur enti? :D
<Neo31> aywach
<Neo31> lool
<Sadok> hhhhhh
<Neo31> ey elachecheBedis birator w noss
<Neo31> elachecheBedis, ta3raf tbirati fb?
<Neo31> aya serieux chwaya
<Neo31> yeziw
<Neo31> behi Sadok
<Neo31> mabrouk 3lina 5saret tounes 9bal kol chay
<Neo31> sinon concernant l'event
<Sadok> cava lawled taw barcha ma choftkomchi :)
<Sadok> rib7it 3ad
<Neo31> hmd
<Neo31> ah ok
<Neo31> 5alitha 5asra
<Neo31> :p
<Sadok> 2-1
<Neo31> aparament wejhi behi
<Sadok> :p
<elachecheBedis> mak enti 8rab @Neo31
<Neo31> ki mchit ghzart lel tv
<Neo31> market zouz bountou
<Sadok> hhhhhhhhhhhh
<Neo31> la la elachecheBedis
<Neo31> t3adit 9odem el tv choftha 0-1
<Neo31> jeb rabi
<Neo31> kan ma t3aditech madit wejhi rana 93adna 5asrin
<Neo31> choft kifech elachecheBedis seconde wa7da tasna3 el feri9
<Neo31> ;)
<Neo31> aya badal sujet
<Neo31> 5alina fel event
<Sadok> aya behi kifech tawa fel event ?
<Neo31> Sadok,
<Neo31> pratiquement el programme eli t7ib 3lih
<Neo31> se resume fi 3 sujets
<Neo31> ubuntu touch
<Neo31> drupal
<Neo31> ubuntu cloud
<Sadok> behi
<Sadok> koll wa7ed bech ya5ou 7aja ma3neha
<Neo31> les autres c des specificites
<Sadok> anis w bedis winti ?
<Neo31> +ou- pas sur
<Sadok> !!
<Neo31> anis aparament dernierement ghatess akthar menni fel 5idma
<Neo31> donc a reconfirmer m3ah
<Sadok> behi
<Neo31> 5alitlou sms lyouma vu ke ma t7asaltich 3lih mm pas par tel
<Neo31> inchalah taw ywali yjeweb
<Neo31> d'ici la on essaye de passer la coordination a qq1 d'autre
<Neo31> elachecheBedis, tu peut t'en charger ?
<Sadok> taw nkalmou bi tel anis
<Neo31> ok zid kalmou pour confirmer
<Sadok> ok
<elachecheBedis> ok @Neo31
<Neo31> good
<Neo31> sinon sadok
<Neo31> c koi le niveau des etudiants
<Sadok> famma chkoun 9ari linux mel fou9 lfou9 w famma 0%
<Neo31> w t7eb na3mlou que des conferences, que des ateliers ou les deux en mm temps?
<Sadok> amma famma 2 ou 3 fahmin chwaya
 * Neo31 3inih damm3it!
<Sadok> sbe7 conf naklou 7aja w apres work shop
<Neo31> hum
<Sadok> eni nitssawer bech tal9a barcha des questions
<elachecheBedis> @Sadok perso manajmech, car 3andi TP bil sbe7, na5lat la3chiya
<Neo31> les 3 sujets chnouwa elli t7ebou conf w chnouwa workshop w chnouwa les 2?
<Neo31> touch, drupal, cloud
<Neo31> 5alih ykamal elachecheBedis
<Neo31> selon les besoins taw nchoufou kifech netsarfou :)
<elachecheBedis> sry
<Sadok> ken najmou les 3 sujets fehom les 2
<Sadok> @Bedis :( ma tnajamchi tafsa3 ?
<Neo31> good
<Neo31> bon voila t'as deja l'info de elachecheBedis en avance :p
<Neo31> vasy elachecheBedis
<Neo31> kan 3andik autres questions
<Neo31> i'm done asking stuff :p
<Neo31> tp Sadok !
<Neo31> fas3a bzero
<Neo31> ma tzidech thammlou mahouch ne9iss 5alih ya9ra
<elachecheBedis> lol
<Neo31> behi
<Neo31> concernant workshop+conf
<Neo31> workshop touch w drupal lezimhom ubuntu sur tt les machines deja
<Neo31> ce qui fait lezim install party awal 7aja le matin :)
<Neo31> 9bal les autres workshops
<Neo31> w touch yekil baarcha wa9t
<Neo31> vu ke 7aja jdida ma najmouch nbalftou barcha lezim yekmil 3ala 9a3da 5ater ca sera pas facile de trouver des ressources ailleur
<Neo31> pour les participant
<Neo31> la conference touch kima eli 3maltha fel sfd te5ou 30mn presk
<Sadok> behi a7na na9ssmou les workshops fi 3 salles koll salle feha 7aja
<Neo31> w atelier qml/qt entre 60 et 90 mn
<Neo31> w atelier html5/js entre 60/90 mn
<Neo31> ca fait deja 4 heures
<Neo31> hedhi la3chia thanina 3liha presk
<Neo31> hum je vois
<Neo31> kan bach t9assam lezim nombre important de participants non ?
<Sadok> ey je c
<Sadok> illi 3andou ubuntu 7adher hena iji drupal walla touch
<Sadok> walla mazel ma 3andouch lazmou install party
<Sadok> 1er deja presque ijiw install lo5rin ijiw 7ajet lo5ra
<Neo31> je suis pas pour
<Neo31> install party requirement
<elachecheBedis> +1 @Neo31
<Neo31> lezimha wa7adha meloul 9bal les autres workshops
<Neo31> pour tlm
<Sadok> 3leh ?
<Neo31> comme ca ma ne7rmou 7ad mel les autres workshops
<Sadok> lé maw koll wa7ed w niveau
<Sadok> 5atir 2eme i9ollik na3ref n'installi lweh jey
<Neo31> kan mm
<Neo31> jey bach yefhim la difference entre logiciel libre et logiciel gratuit le matin!!
<Neo31> c pas interessant!?
<elachecheBedis> le probleme qui se pose c'est que fama chkoun y7eb workshop X ama ywalli ydhaya3ha vu que 9a3da temchi en // ma3 7keya o5ra zeda, bech ywalli lazmou ye5ter 7eja mil 2 ou bien mil 3
<Sadok> pour le 2 eme année  mouch interessant
<Neo31> c interessant mm pour des ingenieurs diplomes de connaitre c quoi "logiciel libre"
<Sadok> je c mais na3rafhom fisa3 yo9l9ou
<Neo31> sinon je prefere reserver le 1er workshop pour l'install party kan mm
<Neo31> elli ya9la9 ynajam yarja3 la3chia
<Sadok> mochklithom 7aja pratique ki yasm3ou beha ichi5ou
<Neo31> ba3d leftour
<Sadok> amma 9ideh yo93ed ?
<Sadok> 45 min ?
<Sadok> avec flash bootable
<Neo31> chnouwa ?
<Sadok> install
<Neo31> avec flash entre 10 et 15mn max
<Neo31> pr qq1 ki connais comment faire
<Sadok> je c na7ki en total
<Neo31> sinon ca sera une heure
<Neo31> +30mn pour gerer les exceptions
<Sadok> 10 min install wa7dou w inti ta7ki chwaya w hedha fih erreur w hedha 5ayef 3a disk w. ...
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> impossible 10mn
<Neo31> si on suppose jme3a lebess bihom famma au moins 60mn
<Sadok> en total twali 45min 60 min
<Sadok> ey hikaka
<Neo31> et possible on va rater 2 ou 3 cas exceptionnels
<Neo31> pour pouvoir les gerer il me faut un responsable install party et un assistant pour que je puisse prendre en charge le troobleshooting des 2 ou 3 cas exceptionnels
<Neo31> pour le moment je ne sais pas encore si je peut avoir suffisament de membres ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> j'ai contacter samia
<Neo31> et possible nchouf les autres membres kan famech chkoun dispo
<Neo31> sinon tnajam enti wala 7ad fel equipe mte3ik y3awen fel assistance de l'install party
<Neo31> ??
<Sadok> ey
<Neo31> bien
<Neo31> sinon l'event commence a 9h ?
<Sadok> ey 9h
<Neo31> avec 30/45mn de retard
<Neo31> disant 9h30 grand max nabdew
<Neo31> tu pense yjiw elkol fel wa9t ?
<Neo31> anyway
<Neo31> on suppose 9h
<Neo31> ama je vais ajouter 30mn de retard anyway
<Neo31> donc intro ubuntu-tn + FOSS 30mn
<Neo31> c deja 10h
<Neo31> 60mn install party
<Neo31> 11h
<Neo31> 30mn pour gerer qq exceptions et lancer l'install de ubuntu-sdk et lamp
<Neo31> 11h30 ou 11h45
<Neo31> 12h a 13h drupal workshop
<Neo31> 13h a 14h ftour
<Neo31> 14h a 14h30 conference ubuntu touch
<Neo31> 14h30 16h qml/qt
<Neo31> 16h 17h15 html5/js
<Neo31> c'est preske sur le plan pratique
<Neo31> mais il faut viser un planning theorique plus stricte que ca
<Neo31> avec le retard il ne faut pas depasser ces horraires
<Neo31> a mon avis cloud lezim yet5dim en // m3a ubuntu touch
<Neo31> walla yetna7a
<Sadok> Behi
<Neo31> cloud workshop mouch mte3 se3a
<Neo31> lezmou 90 ou 120mn pour le cloud wa7dou
<Sadok> cloud chnouwa bech ta3mlou w chkoun bech yetlhé bih ?
<Neo31> donc yet5dim en // m3a touch wala yetna7a
<Sadok> en //
<Neo31> personellement je peut pas assurer un atelier cloud interessant maghir mes ressources (que j'ai laisser a sousse)
<Neo31> taw nchouf anis
<Neo31> sinon 5alini n5amam nhayrin tlatha w n9olik le weekend concernant le cloud
<Neo31> ama dans ce cas bedis sera seul pour touch
<Sadok> ih chnouwa najmou na3mlou houwa fel cloud ka workshop ?
<Neo31> lezmou youssel fel wa9t
<Neo31> ubuntu cloud
<Neo31> openstack
<Neo31> havana
<Neo31> and stuff
<Neo31> w momken nest7a9ou hardware
<Neo31> une machine avec 8gb ram ou plus
<Sadok> Behi rak7inna page mta3 event 7ottina fih planing
<Neo31> 3andik launchpad ?
<Neo31> tu peut pas le faire sur wiki ? w taw nverifi m3ak apres?
<Neo31> hawka kima wa9t eli 7kina fih ama dima na9ass 30mn
<Sadok> ma jarabtich 9bal :)
<Neo31> tnajam ta3mal edit mte3 event e5er
<Neo31> tcopi source w paste fi page jdida
<Neo31> w taraka7ha w tsajal
<Neo31> 1mn
<Sadok> behi a3malli exemple inti w a3tini lien taw nbadel eni apres
<Neo31> ur lucky
<Neo31> mockup is ready
<Neo31> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/EventSupCom14.11
<Neo31> i remember anis told me he made it already
<Neo31> you will need a launchpad account to login and edit the wiki
<Neo31> :)
<Sadok> 3andi droit mta3 modif ?
<Sadok> ma 9itich marra lifatet
<Neo31> normalement oui
<Sadok> ay wa7ed ibadel ?
<Neo31> normalement
<Neo31> 9olli kan fama probleme
<Neo31> od5ol tawa a3mal update lel date
<Neo31> w 9olli si ca marche
<Sadok> ok att
<Sadok> fin modif ?
<Neo31> login first
<Neo31> should be on top left
<Neo31> edit
<Sadok> eni connecté bel compte mouch li9dim @gmail tawa avec @supcom
<Sadok> ma najamchi nbadel
<Neo31> conectit launchpad 3al wiki ?
<Neo31> welcome back d4rk5c0rp
<d4rk5c0rp> yo, redemarrit il clé @Neo31 :p
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> so i guess this is good enough as an official planning
<Neo31> correct me d4rk5c0rp
<Neo31> 9h ubuntu & foss
<Neo31> 9h30 install party
<Neo31> 10h45 pause cafe
<Neo31> 11h drupal workshop
<Neo31> 12h launch
<Neo31> 13h touch conference
<Sadok> ey eni connecté tawa
<Neo31> 13h30 qml/qt workshop
<Neo31> 15h html5/js workshop
<Neo31> / 13h cloud conference
<Neo31> / 13h30 cloud workshop
<Neo31> 16h45 closing
<d4rk5c0rp> +1
<Neo31> hawka avec le retard nkamlou 17h15 max
<d4rk5c0rp> excellent
<Sadok> oki
<Neo31> good mela
<Sadok> behi kifech het n7outouh sur la page
<Sadok> w na3tiyou koll wa7ed chnouwa bech ya3mel
<Neo31> we need to confirm cloud workshop
<Neo31> and an ubuntu member for the install party + 1 assistant
<Neo31> i'll wait for samia's confirmation this weekend and see if other members could help
<Neo31> we also have hakeem at tunis :)
<Neo31> Sadok, we need to confirm who's available for that date first
<Neo31> touch conf : Neo31
<Neo31> qt/qml : Neo31
<Neo31> html5/js : d4rk5c0rp
<Neo31> drupal : Neo31
<Neo31> cloud : not sure yet
<Neo31> Install party : not sure yet
<Sadok> install eni assistant walla wa7ed a5er mel equipe mta3i
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> wait
<Sadok> donc normalment c bon install
<Neo31> i can do the first conference also
<Neo31> but it might be too much for me
<Neo31> d4rk5c0rp, nchouf hakeem pour qt/qml workshop?
<d4rk5c0rp> yup why not
<Neo31> if he will be available it would be fine for me to take the conferences and drupal workshop
<d4rk5c0rp> otherwise, kif ma 9otlik
<Neo31> kifech?
<d4rk5c0rp> chouf chkoun Drupal
<Neo31> ah
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> ok taw nchoufou
<Neo31> haw mizal fama el wa9t
<Neo31> kan anis yji tislik
<Sadok> billehi 5alina n9admou akther 7outoulna page w rak7oulna les sujets w tartib mta3hom 5atir hakka d5alit fi 7it
<Neo31> sinon taw nchouf hakeem
<Neo31> wala twali tji bekri la3chia bedis
<Neo31> lol chouf en haut planning avec le temps Sadok
<Neo31> read after this line : <Neo31> so i guess this is good enough as an official planning
<Neo31> cloud en //
<Sadok> behifel page ech 3mlna w fel affiche zeda ?
<Neo31> wiki u can't edit ?
<Neo31> d4rk5c0rp, tnajamch te5ou affiche 9dima w ta3mlelha edit ?
<Neo31> Sadok, ma 3andkomch designer?
<d4rk5c0rp> not sure abt that @Neo31
<d4rk5c0rp> lehi chwaya
<Sadok> 3anna designer amma sur photoshop
<Neo31> ok d4rk5c0rp
<Neo31> 7adhar sketch w scannih Sadok
<Neo31> taw nchoufou chkoun ynajam ye5dmou bel gimp
<Sadok> scanih !!
<Sadok> lazem jom3a hedhi ni5dmouha l'affiche bech lundi nhabtou w natb3ou
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> personellement can't help with this
<Neo31> ghodwa busy
<Neo31> friady navette
<Neo31> samedi busy
<Sadok> behi pour le moment  7ajti bel page :)
<Neo31> can't promise i can do it on sunday
<Neo31> page taw nraka7ha
<Sadok> bech na3ref chnouwa na7ki m3al groupe w idara
<Neo31> and it's not a requirement
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> ok
<Sadok> behi pour le moment taw nchouf m3a anis w hena ken fama 7aja 9olli
<Sadok> madhabiya nhar sibit nzidou na7kiyou 3al IRC
<Neo31> working on that right now
<Neo31> we'll see
<Neo31> call me when u get online that day
<Neo31> :)
<Sadok> i'm always online
<Sadok> just a bip i will be here
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> good
<Sadok> behi pour le transport 9idech lazem koll fel koll hikaka ?
<Sadok> 100 DT ?
<Neo31> ca depand chkoun bach yji
<Neo31> d'ici le weekend on pourra confirmer le transport
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> momken sameh aussi yji
<Neo31> taw n3awed n'inguih
<Sadok> ok
<Sadok> aya bn tawa lawled
<Sadok> hena samedi nchalah taw nkalmik
#ubuntu-tn 2014-11-20
<elacheche> GM Neo31, désolé ilbéri7 ré9id w mé fi9t bchay.. Je vais esayer de lire le log + mails aujoud'hui avant de rentrer chez moi
<Neo31> yo elacheche
<Neo31> lit le sms ke g envoyer
<Neo31> get a manager for each event and things will be fine
<Neo31> i'll take care of supcom event me and bedis
<elacheche> C'est ce que je pense faire.. Je dois lire mes mails avant -_- :(
<Neo31> commence par supcom et le thread essths de hammam sousse
<Neo31> then get to the others (we don't have that much email actually)
#ubuntu-tn 2014-11-21
<Neo31> elacheche, confirmili pour le 29 ellila si possible
#ubuntu-tn 2014-11-23
<Sadok> salam ness lkoll
#ubuntu-tn 2015-11-17
<elacheche> idhaoui, ichihi  ICT4ALL live : https://youtu.be/_l5VOO-BluU
<idhaoui> Salam elacheche
<elacheche> Salam idhaoui :)
<ichihi> elacheche, who is the crazy guy shouting at the speaker?
<elacheche> ichihi, based on the face, and the name they using to call him I think that he's https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mongi_Marzouk
<ichihi> elacheche, C'est pas vrai!  J'avait tellement de respect pour cette personne.. quel impoli
<elacheche> ichihi, je suis pas 100% sure de ça.. J'ai pas regardé le streaming plus que vous.. On va verifier après l'intervention de maintenant, je pense que y aura un debat
<ichihi> elacheche, Apparement, il s'agit bien de Mongi Zarrouk :(
<elacheche> yep :/
<elacheche> ichihi, s/Zarrouk/Marzouk
 * Na3iL is away: AFK
#ubuntu-tn 2015-11-20
<nabdev> o/
<elacheche> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2015-11-21
<Na3iL> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2015-11-22
<volkomvmqx> Hello
<Na3iL> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2016-11-21
<praisethemoon> good day o/
<pavlushka> good day praisethemoon
<pavlushka> Hey nzoueidi o/
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, good day o/
<praisethemoon> how is it going?
<pavlushka> good, praisethemoon , how is it went yesterday?
<praisethemoon> I think it went fine pavlushka ^^
<praisethemoon> I didn't receive any feedback yet
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: but are you feeling happy about what you did, that's the million dollar question.
<praisethemoon> Ofcourse I am :D
 * pavlushka dont know the tn currency name
<praisethemoon> TND
<praisethemoon> Tunisian Dinar
<praisethemoon> \o/
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: \o/
<nzoueidi> Hello pavlushka praisethemoon
<nzoueidi> Your workshop praisethemoon is just amazing! :D I want to be there but you know xD
<elacheche> Morning folks!
<elacheche> Yeah, it was amazing praisethemoon, I saw that in attendees eyes! They even missed launch!
<elacheche> And talks
<praisethemoon> good day
<praisethemoon> thank you all <3
<praisethemoon> elacheche, few wanted to go to launch and most refused
<praisethemoon> so I continuted with thim ^^
<praisethemoon> and Yes because they enjoyed I guess
<elacheche> Sure!
<nzoueidi> elacheche: o/
<praisethemoon> so, where are the pictures? :D
<nzoueidi> I am waiting them too :D
<elacheche> praisethemoon: We'll see.. The only pictures I ususally wait for are nizarus pictures.. but this time they hired someone x) ..
<praisethemoon> oh!
<praisethemoon> nice :D
<praisethemoon> nzoueidi, hit me with the pictures you took
<praisethemoon> time to write a blog post about the sfd
<nzoueidi> I took pictures for all the workshops by the tablet of luna cc elacheche
<elacheche> Cool.. And I was an idiot and forget to take a picture of you..
<elacheche> I think only ramzi took one x)
<nzoueidi> no problem :D
<elacheche> Salam bader_ welcome to #ubuntu-tn :)
<nzoueidi> Hello bader_ :D and welcome
<praisethemoon> elacheche, hit me with the picture
<praisethemoon> pictures*
<praisethemoon> I wanna see me
<praisethemoon> how cool of a workshop host I was
<praisethemoon> was I sexy with the Ubuntu shirt? :D
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> praisethemoon: start with this https://twitter.com/hashtag/SFD2016TN?src=hash
<praisethemoon> elacheche, i did already
<praisethemoon> found no me :(
<praisethemoon> you like my english? :P
<nzoueidi> btw, I think it is the good time to plan a series of workshops via our IRC channel of classroom :D
<elacheche> Yes nzoueidi.. nzoueidi Let's plan something together, and ask praisethemoon and some other close firends to attend the 1st class room as beta testers, and see how it'll be?? When we're sure that we can do that we will do it publically ;)
<nzoueidi> Yep I am in :D
<elacheche> Great :)
<praisethemoon> i'm in too
<praisethemoon> what I can teach people? other than 2d game dev (chuckle)
<elacheche> You know better x)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, I can teach C programming
<praisethemoon> I can teach pure Lua
<praisethemoon> I can teach how to embed Lua in C application
<praisethemoon> I can teach web development
<praisethemoon> by the way elacheche! I have an idea
<elacheche> belkinsa talks about pavliska http://senseopenness.com/ubuntu-community-appreciation-day-2016/
<elacheche> praisethemoon: shoot me
<praisethemoon> The only talk I attented was about OpenData
<praisethemoon> there is one important usage of that
<praisethemoon> if not the most important
<praisethemoon> MachineLearning \o/
<praisethemoon> I'm very much into ML and such
<praisethemoon> maybe we can build a community around that
<elacheche> Yeah why not! Just start, and hopefully, somone will join ;)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, I'll get more knowledge then!
<elacheche> Great :D
<elacheche> praisethemoon: belkinsa talks about pavliska http://senseopenness.com/ubuntu-community-appreciation-day-2016/
<praisethemoon> I remember belkinsa
<praisethemoon> but who's pavliska?
<elacheche> praisethemoon: pavlushka*
<elacheche> nzoueidi: belkinsa talks about pavliska http://senseopenness.com/ubuntu-community-appreciation-day-2016/
<praisethemoon> she talked about him?
<praisethemoon> :D
<praisethemoon> so he's the youngester
<praisethemoon> who seems older?
<elacheche> nope.. That's the other one x)
<praisethemoon> oh okay XD
<praisethemoon> elacheche, i'm currently taking an online class about Machine Learning
<praisethemoon> expecting a certificate, from Coursera and Stanford \o/
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, o/
<elacheche> Great! :) :D
<nzoueidi> pavlushka: I am very proud of you :D \o/
<nzoueidi> elacheche: I posted in utn group in failbook, when you have time and access share it on twitter also :D
<pavlushka> hey praisethemoon :)
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, keep up the good work
<pavlushka> nzoueidi: that is cool, but like ot know the reason. :)
<pavlushka> o/ elacheche
<praisethemoon> Reason?You're famous
<praisethemoon> everyone talks about you
<pavlushka> where?
<praisethemoon> http://senseopenness.com/ubuntu-community-appreciation-day-2016/
<pavlushka> oh k.
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, be pround of yourself son.
<praisethemoon> proud*
<nzoueidi_> what's wrong with connection today :(
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: if you say so :p
<pavlushka> I have a long way to go
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, we all do :)
<pavlushka> :)
<nzoueidi> Hello dhia and welcome :D
<elacheche> pavlushka: praisethemoon: https://albums.nizarus.tn/index.php?/category/SFD-Tunisia-2016
<praisethemoon> who's this geek https://albums.nizarus.tn/picture.php?/5864/category/SFD-Tunisia-2016
<elacheche> x)
<praisethemoon> there is no me there
<praisethemoon> :(
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> Sorry for that.. no one came to take pics in your lab?
<elacheche> I'm sad becasue I didn't visited the stands :(
<praisethemoon> elacheche, nzoueidi did
<praisethemoon> so is our photograph
<praisethemoon> er*
<elacheche> Oh! Great.. I should find the photos in the tablet @home then.. I'll try to upload them somewhere tonight
<pavlushka> I guess the first person is nizarus.
 * elacheche is always arguing x) https://albums.nizarus.tn/picture.php?/5911/category/SFD-Tunisia-2016
<elacheche> pavlushka: 1st? which one?
<pavlushka> elacheche: https://albums.nizarus.tn/picture.php?/5847/category/SFD-Tunisia-2016, this.
<elacheche> No!
<pavlushka> Like to know, who is him then?
<elacheche> That's someone from The Engeneers associaion or something.. praisethemoon what's OIT in English?
<praisethemoon> elacheche, IoT?
<elacheche> pavlushka: Here are (from right to left) volkovmqx, lunapersa (my wife), elacheche, nizarus & nzoueidi https://albums.nizarus.tn/picture.php?/5922/category/SFD-Tunisia-2016
<elacheche> praisethemoon: no Ordre des Ingénieurs Tunisiens
<elacheche> Mornign SalahMessaoud
<praisethemoon> Order of the Tunisian Engineers? :D
<elacheche> x)
<praisethemoon> You took my shirt .. :(
<praisethemoon> from me ..
<praisethemoon> :'(
<elacheche> can be, pavlushka that guy is the head of the "Order of Tunisian Eng" I guess
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, i had a good shirt once, elacheche took it back
<SalahMessaoud> Mornin elacheche
<elacheche> LooL praisethemoon, you got stickers and that badge holder, and the ubuntu pen :p
<SalahMessaoud> Morning channel o/
<pavlushka> Morning SalahMessaoud :)
<elacheche> Was so happy to see you yesterday SalahMessaoud :D
<pavlushka> elacheche: you look so handsome there
<SalahMessaoud> Me too :D
<pavlushka> in the pic
<elacheche> hahaha x) You mean fat?! x)
<praisethemoon> yeah x))))
<praisethemoon> thanks for those ^^
<elacheche> praisethemoon: next year, you coordinate with folks from Tunis to go back to Tunis with them not by your own ;)
<praisethemoon> I was jk :3
<praisethemoon> elacheche, I did in fact :D
<SalahMessaoud> The Quote of the SFD, I heard a woman saying " Real engineer uses a framework and whoever uses a CMS is a technician"
<praisethemoon> but I changed the plan later
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<pavlushka> and The AC/DC guy was volkovmqx, right?
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud: Yeah Rached's wife x) And then I thought about Drupal x)
<elacheche> yep pavlushka
<pavlushka> nice
<SalahMessaoud> PS: I didn't want to comment on that just not to hurt her feelings :D
<pavlushka> elacheche: you mean that kind of fat? (AC/DC) :p
<elacheche> x(
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud: I saw the quote on twitter, I didn't want to comment as well x) :) Usng a CMS or a Framework is just a matter of needs..
 * elacheche should get some bread for launch.. BRB
<pavlushka> hehe https://albums.nizarus.tn/picture.php?/5864/category/SFD-Tunisia-2016
<praisethemoon> elacheche, true.
<praisethemoon> It's just opinions
<praisethemoon> There is no truth in words, just opinions
<praisethemoon> so instead of "true story" we say "good opinion story"
<praisethemoon> :D :D
<pavlushka> nzoueidi: Keep you head straight :p
<pavlushka> https://albums.nizarus.tn/picture.php?/5919/category/SFD-Tunisia-2016
<nzoueidi> hahahaha x)
<pavlushka> https://albums.nizarus.tn/picture.php?/5920/category/SFD-Tunisia-2016
<pavlushka> https://albums.nizarus.tn/picture.php?/5921/category/SFD-Tunisia-2016
<pavlushka> nzoueidi: do feel some extra gravity?
<nzoueidi> lol pavlushka yep kind of :P
<elacheche>  SalahMessaoud you can help people here too https://www.reddit.com/r/drupal/comments/5e463q/weekly_drupal_beginner_questions_thread/ ;) :p
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche, I try to avoid reddit as much as I can :D
<SalahMessaoud> or I will be there for hours and hours
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<elacheche> I know the feeling x)
<elacheche> nzoueidi: I got my 1st 2 feedbacks https://twitter.com/Raed667/status/800287222041874432 :D :D
<pavlushka> elacheche: can you share the slides :)
<elacheche> pavlushka: no slides, I planned to have no slides workshop.. Only 3 slides presenting me, ubuntu-tn & docker.. Then cli it is x)
<elacheche> I can give you a good workshop link if you like to?
<pavlushka> elacheche: sure, please :)
<elacheche> Bienvenue visiteur, Connexion ou Créer un compte5 MAGASINS À VOTRE SERVICE CHARGUIA I, ARIANA, AV LIBERTÉ, SOUSSE & NABEUL
<elacheche> ￼
<elacheche> ￼
<elacheche> Service Client Livraison Express SAV
<elacheche> 71 805 500 22 232 232 36 105 253
<elacheche> ￼
<elacheche> ￼
<elacheche> Que voulez-vous pour la recherche aujourd'hui?
<elacheche> ￼
<elacheche> VOTRE PANIER
<elacheche> (vide)
<elacheche> INFORMATIQUE
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> Ordinateurs portables
<elacheche> Pc Portable
<elacheche> UltraBook
<elacheche> Netbook
<elacheche> Mac
<elacheche> Pc Gamer
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> Tablettes Tactiles
<elacheche> Tablettes Android
<elacheche> Tablettes iOS
<elacheche> Tablettes Windows
<elacheche> Accessoires Tablettes Tactiles
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> Ordinateur de bureau
<elacheche> Pc de Bureau
<elacheche> PC Tout en un
<elacheche> iMac
<elacheche> Ecran
<elacheche> Ordinateur Gamer
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> Accessoires Ordinateurs
<elacheche> Support Unite Centrale
<elacheche> Souris & Tapis
<elacheche> Micro lampe LED
<elacheche> Sacs & Sacoches
<elacheche> Extension Mémoire
<elacheche> Batterie PC Portable
<elacheche> Chargeur PC portable
<elacheche> Autocollant PC portable
<elacheche> Aspirateur Clavier
<elacheche> Nettoyage
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> Serveurs
<elacheche> Serveur Tour
<elacheche> Serveur Rack
<elacheche> TELEPHONIE
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> Smartphone & Mobile
<elacheche> Smartphone
<elacheche> Téléphone Portable
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> Accessoires Téléphonie
<elacheche> Etuis et coques
<elacheche> Protection Ecran
<elacheche> Kit piéton et Casque
<elacheche> Chargeur
<elacheche> Batterie
<elacheche> Power Bank
<elacheche> Support carte SIM
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> Téléphone Fixe
<elacheche> Téléphone Filaire
<elacheche> Téléphone Sans Fil / DECT
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> Smart Watch
<elacheche> Montre connectée
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> Appareil Fax
<elacheche> Fax Laser
<elacheche> Fax Thermique
<elacheche> IMPRESSION
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> Imprimantes
<elacheche> Imprimante a réservoir intégré
<elacheche> Imprimante Et Multifonction Jet d'encre
<elacheche> Imprimante et Multifonction Laser
<elacheche> Imprimante Matricielle
<elacheche> Imprimante Thermique
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> Accessoires Imprimantes
<elacheche> Adaptateur secteur
<elacheche> Câble USB
<elacheche> Serveur d'impression
<elacheche> Consommables
<elacheche> Cartouche
<elacheche> Toner
<elacheche> Kit de recharge
<elacheche> Ruban
<elacheche> Bouteille D'encre
<elacheche> Papier
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> PHOTOCOPIEURS
<elacheche> Photocopieur Monochrome
<elacheche> Photocopieur Multifonction Monochrome
<elacheche> Photocopieur Couleur
<elacheche> Photocopieur Multifonction Couleur
<elacheche> Accessoires Photocopieurs
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> Scanners
<elacheche> Scanner à plat
<elacheche> Scanner à défilement
<elacheche> Scanner De Document
<elacheche> IMAGE & SON
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> Téléviseurs
<elacheche> TV LED
<elacheche> Meuble TV
<elacheche> Piles et Chargeurs
<elacheche> Chargeurs
<elacheche> Torches
<elacheche> Piles
<elacheche> Accessoires Téléviseurs
<elacheche> Support Mural
<elacheche> Câbles vidéo
<elacheche> Piles
<elacheche> Dongle TV
<elacheche> Multiprises
<elacheche> Télécommande
<elacheche> Lunettes 3D
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> Photos & Caméscopes
<elacheche> Appareil Photo numérique
<elacheche> Caméscope
<elacheche> Jumelle
<elacheche> Cadre Photo
<elacheche> Accessoires Appareil Photo
<elacheche> Sac & Etui Appareil Photo
<elacheche> Objectif
<elacheche> Carte Mémoire
<elacheche> Trépied
<elacheche> Flash d'appareil Photo
<elacheche> Batterie
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> Récepteurs Numériques
<elacheche> Tiger Star
<elacheche> Bein Sports
<elacheche> Abonnements
<elacheche> Starsat
<elacheche> SamSat
<elacheche> Accessoires Satellites
<elacheche> Lecteur enregistreur
<elacheche> Lecteur DVD
<elacheche> Lecteur Blu-Ray
<elacheche> Home Cinéma
<elacheche> Barre de Son
<elacheche> Home Cinéma
<elacheche> Audio Dock
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> Projection
<elacheche> Vidéo Projecteurs
<elacheche> Ecran de projection
<elacheche> Pointeur laser
<elacheche> Accessoires projection
<elacheche> Lampe de Bureau
<elacheche> Module Wi-Fi
<elacheche> Support plafond
<elacheche> Lampe vidéoprojecteur
<elacheche> Support Mural
<elacheche> Support Electrique
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> Son Numérique
<elacheche> Casque & Kit
<elacheche> Radio & radio réveil
<elacheche> Mini Chaine
<elacheche> Haut-Parleur
<elacheche> Cable audio
<elacheche> Lecteur MP4 & iPod
<elacheche> COMPOSANTS
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> Composants Informatique
<praisethemoon> speak of spam
<elacheche> Afficheur Ecran
<elacheche> Alimentation
<elacheche> Barrettes Mémoire
<praisethemoon> mother of spam
<elacheche> Boîtier
<elacheche> Carte TV et Acquisition
<elacheche> Carte Son et Audio Pro
<elacheche> Carte Graphique
<elacheche> Carte Mère
<elacheche> Graveurs et Lecteurs
<elacheche> Processeur
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> Stockage
<elacheche> Serveurs de stockage
<elacheche> Disque Dur Externe
<elacheche> Disque Dur Interne
<elacheche> Disque Dur Interne reconditionné
<elacheche> Disque Dur SSD
<elacheche> DashDrive
<elacheche> Clé USB
<elacheche> Carte Mémoire
<elacheche> Lecteur de cartes
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> ACCESSOIRES
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> Périphérique
<elacheche> HUB
<elacheche> Clavier
<elacheche> Étiquette Arabisée
<elacheche> Ecran
<elacheche> Haut-Parleur
<elacheche> Onduleur
<elacheche> Souris & Tapis
<elacheche> Webcam
<elacheche> Refroidisseurs
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> Supports de Stockage
<elacheche> Disque Dur SSD
<elacheche> Carte Mémoire
<elacheche> Clé USB
<elacheche> DVD & CD
<elacheche> Lecteur de Cartes
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> Accessoire tablette tactile
<elacheche> Montre connectée
 * pavlushka trying to find a clue
<elacheche> Étuis
<elacheche> Câbles et stations d'accueil
<elacheche> Adaptateur
<elacheche> Claviers
<elacheche> Stylet
<elacheche> Protection Ecran
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> PERIPHERIQUE DE JEUX
<elacheche> Joystick
<elacheche> Manette
<elacheche> Volant
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> ACCESSOIRES DE STOCKAGE
<elacheche> Pochette CD - DVD
<elacheche> Boitier disque dur externe
<elacheche> Etui disque dur Externe
<elacheche> ACCESSOIRES CIGARETTE
<elacheche> Briquets
<elacheche> MODE BAGAGE &
<elacheche> BIJOUTERIE
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> Montre
<elacheche> Bracelet Connectée
<elacheche> Montre
<elacheche> Montre Connectée
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> Bijouterie
<elacheche> Boucle d'oreille
<elacheche> Colliers
<elacheche> Bracelet
<elacheche> Bague
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> Sacs & Bagages
<elacheche> Valises
<elacheche> Sac à Dos Scolaire
<elacheche> RESEAUX &
<elacheche> SECURITE
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> Reseaux
<elacheche> Switch
<elacheche> Stockage réseau
<elacheche> Routeur
<elacheche> Point d'accès
<elacheche> Antenne WiFi
<elacheche> Clé Wifi - Bluetooth
<elacheche> Carte réseau
<elacheche> Clé 4G OOREDOO
<elacheche> Accessoires switch
<elacheche> Onduleurs
<elacheche> Onduleur In-Line
<elacheche> Onduleur Off-Line
<elacheche> Onduleur On-Line
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> Equipement Electricité
<elacheche> Multiprises
<elacheche> Câbles
<elacheche> Câbles USB
<elacheche> Câbles vidéo
<elacheche> Câbles réseau
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> Logiciels
<elacheche> Système d'Exploitation
<elacheche> Antivirus et Sécurité
<elacheche> Suite Bureautique
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> Vidéo surveillance
<elacheche> Caméra de Surveillance
<elacheche> Enregistreur DVR / HVR / NVR
<elacheche> Pack de Vidéo Surveillance
<elacheche> Accessoires de Vidéo Surveillance
<elacheche> Matériel de Sécurité
<elacheche> Cadenas
<elacheche> Système d'alarme
<elacheche> Coffre Fort
<elacheche> GAMING
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> PC Gaming
<elacheche> PC Portable Gamer
<elacheche> Ordinateur de Bureau Gamer
<elacheche> Composant Pc Gamer
<elacheche> Carte Graphique
<elacheche> Carte Mère
<elacheche> Bloc d'alimentation
<elacheche> Boîtier PC Gamer
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> Périphériques Gamers
<elacheche> Souris Gamer
<elacheche> Clavier Gamer
<elacheche> Micro Casque Gamer
<elacheche> Tapis de Souris Gamer
<elacheche> Haut-Parleur Gamer
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> Console de Jeux
<elacheche> PS3
<elacheche> PS4
<elacheche> NINTENDO 2DS
<elacheche> NINTENDO 3DS XL
<elacheche> XBOX 360
<elacheche> PS Vita
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> PERIPHERIQUE DE JEUX
<elacheche> DVD PS4
<elacheche> Manettes
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> Sports & Loisirs
<elacheche> Equipement de sport
<elacheche> HOVERBOARD
<elacheche> Bicyclettes
<elacheche> Tricycles
<elacheche> Bicyclettes enfants
<elacheche> Bicyclettes BMX
<elacheche> Bicyclettes VTT
<elacheche> Bicyclettes City
<elacheche> BUREAUTIQUE
<elacheche>  
 * pavlushka guessing is it elacheche or the docker?
<elacheche> PHOTOCOPIEURS
<elacheche> Photocopieur Monochrome
<elacheche> Photocopieur Multifonction Monochrome
<elacheche> Photocopieur Couleur
<SalahMessaoud> Mytek is moving to this channel I guess :D
<elacheche> Photocopieur Multifonction Couleur
<elacheche> Accessoires Photocopieurs
<elacheche> PAPIER
<elacheche> PAPIER A4
<elacheche> PAPIER A3
<elacheche> PAPIER PHOTO
<elacheche> Papier Thermique
<elacheche> TRANSFERT PAPIER
<elacheche> ENVELOPPE
<elacheche> ETIQUETTE
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> MATERIEL POINT DE VENTE
<elacheche> Compteuse de Billets
<elacheche> Douchette
<elacheche> Tiroir Caisse
<elacheche> Imprimante
<elacheche> Caisse
<elacheche> Verificateur de Prix
<elacheche> Collecteur de données
<elacheche> Balance Électronique
<elacheche> Accessoires Caisse
<elacheche> TABLEAUX
<elacheche> Tableau Blanc
<elacheche> Tableau en liège
<elacheche> Accessoires Tableau
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> Fourniture de Bureau
<elacheche> Classement & Archivage
<elacheche> Perforelieuses
<elacheche> Cisaille
<elacheche> Ecriture & Correction
<pavlushka> welcome to the party volkovmqx
<elacheche> Cahier & Feuille
<elacheche> Adhésifs & Agrafage
<elacheche> Calculatrice
<elacheche> Destructeur
<elacheche> Plastifieuse
<elacheche> ÉLECTROMENAGER
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> Préparation culinaire
<elacheche> Balance Cuisine
<elacheche> Batteur
<elacheche> Hachoir
<elacheche> Mixeur
<elacheche> Presse légumes et fruits
<elacheche> Râpe Electrique
<elacheche> Robot
<elacheche> Yaourtière
<elacheche> Fontaine
<volkovmqx> Hey, what's going on ?
<elacheche> Fontaine d'Eau Fraîche
<elacheche> Fontaine à Chocolat
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> Café et Petit déjeuner
<elacheche> Capsule à café
<elacheche> Cafetière
<elacheche> Moulin à café
<elacheche> Grille-pain
<elacheche> Bouilloire
<elacheche> Presse agrumes
<elacheche> Centrifugeuse
<elacheche> Appareil de cuisson
<elacheche> Cuit Oeuf
<elacheche> Friteuse
<elacheche> Barbecue
<elacheche> Ouvre Boite
<elacheche> Cocotte
<elacheche> Panini / Gauffrier
<elacheche> Appareils à popcorn
<elacheche> Cuiseur
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> Soin et beauté
<elacheche> Sèche cheveux
<elacheche> Pèse Personne
<elacheche> Lisseur
<elacheche> Soins Homme
<elacheche> Soins Femme
<elacheche> Hygiene et soin maison
<elacheche> Defroisseur Vertical
<elacheche> Aspirateur
<elacheche> Fer a repasser
<elacheche>  
<elacheche> Gros Electroménager
<pavlushka> is elacheche 's nick hacked by docker or what?
<elacheche> Climatiseur
<elacheche> Cuisinière
<elacheche> Refrigerateur
<elacheche> Mini-Refrigerateur
<elacheche> Machine à Laver
<elacheche> Congelateur
<elacheche> Lave Vaiselle
<elacheche> Chauffage
<elacheche> Chauffe Bain
<elacheche> Table de Cuisson
<elacheche> Four
<elacheche> Micro Onde
<elacheche> Ustensiles de Cuisine
<elacheche> Hotte
<elacheche>  
<volkovmqx> WOW, what's going on ?
<elacheche> Ustensiles de Cuisine
<elacheche> Casserole
<elacheche> Crêpière
<elacheche> Plat à Four
<elacheche> Pasta Pot
<elacheche> Moule à Cake
<elacheche> Couscoussière
<elacheche> Recipient alimentaire
<elacheche> PROMOS
<elacheche> Accueil > TELEPHONIE>Smart Watch>Smartek Smartband
<elacheche> PROMOTIONS
<elacheche> ￼
<elacheche> Canon Ixus 160 NOIR
<elacheche> Appareil photo IXUS 160, Ecran 2.7" LCD, Résolution de l'écran: 230000...
<elacheche> 229,000 DT 199,000 DT
<elacheche> Toutes les promos
<elacheche> SMART WATCH
<elacheche> APPLE
<elacheche> INFORMATIQUE
<elacheche> TELEPHONIE
<elacheche> Smartphone & Mobile
<elacheche> Téléphone Fixe
<elacheche> Accessoires Téléphonie
<elacheche> Appareil Fax
<elacheche> Smart Watch
<elacheche> Montre connectée
<elacheche> IMPRESSION
<elacheche> IMAGE & SON
<elacheche> COMPOSANTS
<elacheche> ACCESSOIRES
<elacheche> RESEAUX & SECURITE
<elacheche> GAMING
<elacheche> ÉLECTROMENAGER
<elacheche> BUREAUTIQUE
<elacheche> MODE BAGAGE & BIJOUTERIE
<elacheche> ￼ Agrandir l'image
<elacheche> Envoyer à un ami  Imprimer
<elacheche> Smartek Smartband
<elacheche> WTf!
<elacheche> I'm am so sorry for the SPAM guys
<elacheche> My konsole bugs! I don't know why he still keep this old data in the clipboard :/
<elacheche> pavlushka: here yuo go https://github.com/harbur/docker-workshop
<elacheche> sorry again EVERYONE :'(
<elacheche> :'(
<elacheche> pavlushka: here yuo go https://github.com/harbur/docker-workshop
<elacheche> Sorry SalahMessaoud.. konsole is not using 1 clipboard, I have no idea why, :/
<elacheche> lool x)
<elacheche> nothing volkovmqx, I just pasted 470 lines from myTek.. I was pasting a github link, but KONSOLE, have old content, that I didn't copy.. afaik I just copied the product Ref..
<elacheche> Thx for the sms volkovmqx, this is me elacheche x) I'm not hacked x)
<pavlushka> elacheche: I guessed that.
<volkovmqx> oh, thank god. i was going to call you.
<pavlushka> instead of copying the link, copied the content.
<elacheche> I copied the product ref, used it in my browser, then copied the github link, but konsole had all the mytek page text :/
<elacheche> I checked twice after sending it, my clipboard had the github link, but not KONSOLE x)
<elacheche> Guest86517: hello there!
<pavlushka> that's Mohamed
<elacheche> Yeah, wich one x) Guest86517 you're krifa?
<pavlushka> hey praisethemoon , the tsunami is gone :p
<volkovmqx> elacheche it's just applying to join the ubuntu-wiki-editors group on launchpad to be able to edit content on the wiki, right ?
<Guest86517> hello every one
<elacheche> praisethemoon: is preparing himself to leave the office x) praisethemoon ready! Steady..
<Guest86517> im krifa
<elacheche> Hello Guest86517 :)
<elacheche> Yes volkovmqx.. If they won't add you tell me and I'll make sure they do..
<elacheche> After the last wiki spamming attacks the locked down the wiki
<praisethemoon> elacheche, mother of spam :P
<praisethemoon> no i'm not preparing, i have few things to take care of :(
<praisethemoon> elacheche, awesome people are awesome, look
<praisethemoon> https://github.com/realbogart/smallprofiler/issues/1#issuecomment-261994183
<praisethemoon> https://github.com/andrewkiluk/RSA-Library/issues/1#event-866789762
<volkovmqx> Allright, they said 24hours, i applied yesterday so it's just a few hours. if they didn't approve, i will tell you !
<elacheche> Cool praisethemoon !
<praisethemoon> \o/
<elacheche> Sure volkovmqx.. Let me check maybe I have (somehow) approval rights on it..
<praisethemoon> elacheche, if a user does not mention license in his repo
<praisethemoon> github treats as copyrighted material
<praisethemoon> so I have to ask for permission or i wont be able to use it
<elacheche> I think so praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> glad authors are kind enough :)
<elacheche> Open Source, don't mean that you can use it.. It means that you can read it..
<elacheche> volkovmqx: the owner won't approve you, he didn't approv anyone for a while.. I'll PM him
<volkovmqx> oh crap
<elacheche> It's ok, I ping him, he should be around soon, he's on irc..
<elacheche> volkovmqx: You'll be approved in minutes..
<elacheche>  volkovmqx we didn't discuss yesterday.. How was it? did you had fun?! I didn't had the opprtunity to come and say hi duringthe workshops.. How was it? many folks joined you ?
<praisethemoon> alright time for praisethemoon to leave!
<praisethemoon> see you later
<volkovmqx> not that much , 7 had created their 1st github project
<volkovmqx> but yeah, it was fun :D
<elacheche> praisethemoon: see you later
<elacheche> Great volkovmqx ! :)
<elacheche> o/ krifa
 * elacheche GTG home, see you later folks
<volkovmqx> Yay ! approved ;)
<volkovmqx> thanks elacheche
<praisethemoon> hello
<AcidNinjaFWHR> hey praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, yoo!
<praisethemoon> how is it going?
<AcidNinjaFWHR> Hey fine thanks
<AcidNinjaFWHR> Had some problems this week end with the computer
<AcidNinjaFWHR> I wanted to remove some unused partitions and deleted the EFI partition (because it took 500Mb)
<AcidNinjaFWHR> Then the computer didn't want to boot :D :D
<AcidNinjaFWHR> I had lots of fun then wiped it all and recreate 4 main partitions and sucessfully setup a dual-boot :)
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, you messed up my friend
<praisethemoon> you ask elacheche for this kind of stuff
 * elacheche have no idea what a EFI dual boot looks like x) Always remove WinBugs, fix UFI part then install Linux :D
<elacheche> o/ praisethemoon AcidNinjaFWHR
<praisethemoon> elacheche, o/ hit me with the pictures!
<elacheche> praisethemoon: you didn't saw nizarus album?
<praisethemoon> elacheche, there was no me there
<elacheche> Oh! You're talking about the pics from my wife's tablet! I forgot about that x)
<elacheche> Let me chekc with her
<praisethemoon> \o/
<elacheche> praisethemoon: She got pics x) We'll try to upload them asap x)
<elacheche> We have a very bad internet in here..
<praisethemoon> nuuuuuu
<praisethemoon> email me
<elacheche> lool.. K
<nzoueidi> Hello folks
<elacheche> Hello nzoueidi :)
<nzoueidi> Hey elacheche how are you :D
<elacheche> Good! u! :)
<nzoueidi> Good as well :D
<nzoueidi> so, what you suggest about the online workshops
<elacheche> Right now my mind suggest one thing.. SLEEP x)
<nzoueidi> hahaha okay then we talk about that tomorrow :D
<elacheche> yep
<praisethemoon> elacheche, check my website
<praisethemoon> is it down?
<elacheche> Yep
<elacheche> what did you did!! :p
<praisethemoon> elacheche, wasn't me :(
<elacheche> Should've be a crash in their internal LB, becasue the website I shared with you last time works, and it uses the same public IP.. So it must be an internal networking issue
<elacheche> Ping them
<praisethemoon> i'll see tomorrow morgen
<praisethemoon> gonna sleep now :3
<elacheche> Me too
<praisethemoon> good night!
<elacheche> ++
#ubuntu-tn 2016-11-22
<praisethemoon> good day!
<elacheche> Morning
<praisethemoon> elacheche, o/
<praisethemoon> good day
<SalahMessaoud> GM channel o/
<elacheche> Morning folks
<elacheche> salih: hello!
<salih> hey :p
<elacheche> Bonjour nizarus
<nizarus> hello elacheche :)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, did you send me the email.
<praisethemoon> ?*
<elacheche> nope praisethemoon.. After I said that I wil go to sleep I had internet issues.. I couldn't d oanything
<praisethemoon> oh ^^
<praisethemoon> it's okay :)
<Chikore> Bonjour :)
<praisethemoon> Chikore, good day!
<Chikore> praisethemoon, I did't see you @SFD day :/
<praisethemoon> Chikore, NOOOOOO
<praisethemoon> you were there?
<Chikore> Yes :/
<praisethemoon> omg :(
<praisethemoon> didn't you see me hosting a workshop?
<Chikore> hh Nchallah fi event e5er
<Chikore> No but I want to see your Slides cc elacheche
<praisethemoon> I haz no slides :(
<elacheche> Chikore: Hey! I don't have slides :) You already know who am I and what Ubuntu-tn is :D
<praisethemoon> the only slide I have is about lua
<Chikore> elacheche, How knows O:)
<praisethemoon> Chikore, https://github.com/praisethemoon/presentations
<Chikore> who*
 * praisethemoon received no feedback of his workshop :(
 * elacheche got 1 feedback via twitter..
<elacheche> s/1/2
<praisethemoon> okay folks wake up
<praisethemoon> elacheche, bump
<praisethemoon> how is it going
<praisethemoon> stop eating
<elacheche> o/
<praisethemoon> so what's up?
<elacheche> boring
<praisethemoon> hmm, you want some hacker to DDos your servers so you get excited? XD
<elacheche> no thanks
<praisethemoon> XD
<praisethemoon> elacheche, teach us docker once more, here.
<elacheche> That's what I'm planning :)
<praisethemoon> \o/
<elacheche> We have special channel for classrooms :) I'll plan w workshop and you'll be my beta tester :D
<praisethemoon> sure thing :)
<nzoueidi> o/
<praisethemoon> nzoueidi, \
<praisethemoon> \o
<nzoueidi> how are you praisethemoon :D
<praisethemoon> i'm not good man
<praisethemoon> not good
<nzoueidi> why!!
<praisethemoon> I have been stuck on an issue for like 2 weeks now
<praisethemoon> turns out i've been using the wrong library version :(
<nzoueidi> hahahaha :D
<praisethemoon> nzoueidi, still, that's not the issue
<praisethemoon> (i just tested)
<nzoueidi> ah, I got you is that a library from Lua?
<praisethemoon> nzoueidi, no
<praisethemoon> it's a java library, called Lucene
<praisethemoon> google it!
<nzoueidi> I will duckduck it :P
<praisethemoon> did you dockdock it? :3
<nzoueidi> hahaha yep, I just did and closed the window fast x)
<nzoueidi> Hello nihel welcome to  #ubuntu-tn
<dhia> hello every one
<nihel> hi and thank you for accepting me among you guys!
<nzoueidi> hey dhia, how are you dhia nihel :D
<praisethemoon> dhia, hello
<praisethemoon> nihel, welcome
<praisethemoon> How are you guys doing?
<dhia> fine thank you sir
<nihel> all good just having fun during c++ course :)
<praisethemoon> nihel, you're studying right now?
<praisethemoon> dhia, don't call me sir :)
<praisethemoon> we're friends over here
<praisethemoon> more like family
<nihel> yes :p i have a 15 min break
<praisethemoon> nihel, What do you study?
<dhia> yes of course w'r one big family
<nzoueidi> nihel: dhia you are both from Esprit, right?
<elacheche>  Hello folks, welcome dhia & nihel, you're connecting from the same place.. Where is that? University?? It'll be cool to introduce ourselves guys ;)
<dhia> yup and the same class
<nzoueidi> hahaha for that you have two the same IP :D
<dhia> ok we are both from esprit
<dhia> and studing in 2nd grade
<nihel> yep!
<praisethemoon> make sure to join us not just when u're bored during cs classes :P
<nzoueidi> btw praisethemoon I am in the class too x)
<praisethemoon> xDDD
<praisethemoon> what class?
<nihel> hhh well it's not that boring and yeah from now on we'll be always here
<nzoueidi> praisethemoon: I am really in the class :P I am in a c workshop :D
<elacheche> nihel & dhia register your nicknames and ask #freendoe for a cloak ;)  → https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration
<nzoueidi> glad to hear that nihel :D
<nihel> okay will do that
<nzoueidi> gtg, have a good time guys, gals o/
<praisethemoon> nihel, dhia i'm at work so i'm always here, same for elacheche :)
<nihel> that's great ,happy to hear that
<dhia> sorry i have a test i must disconnect now see you later  guys :D
<elacheche> I got an other feedback via tweeter :D
<praisethemoon> elacheche, hit me
<elacheche> check mt feeds
<elacheche> my
<elacheche> Our mistake was that we didn't got a list of attendees
<praisethemoon> elacheche, next time I'll do two things
<praisethemoon> 1. The attendee shall pay 5dt for the workshop. If take his 5dt back if he attends till the end of the workshop.
<praisethemoon> 2. Attendee shall not leave till he hand you a feed on a paper or email (might be anonymous).
<praisethemoon> Why (1)? because a lot of people attended, took computers, and left mid-session
<praisethemoon> while a lot of others wanted to participate and did not find places in the beginning
<elacheche> loool praisethemoon x)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, i'm dead serious
<praisethemoon> if one want to leave, well thank you for the 5dt donation for ubuntu-tn
<praisethemoon> x)
<elacheche> loool x) we don't accept donations :p
<praisethemoon> this way we can filter serious attendees from uninterested ones
<praisethemoon> well np we'll donate those to other communities
<praisethemoon> i don't know you can do whatever you want with them
<praisethemoon> the point is, we need serious candidates
<praisethemoon> and when it comes to money, every one is serious x)
<elacheche> praisethemoon: ataw tisténiss x)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, it's not about me
<elacheche> Otherwise, next time tell me when I choose the smallest lab in the whole university x)
<praisethemoon> it's about those who wanted to join the workshop and their places had been taken by people who stayed for like 30 mins ..
<praisethemoon> elacheche, and yeah, forgot about that XD
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> Good article MarwenDo :)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, so what do you think about that?
<elacheche> -1 praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> :'(
<praisethemoon> I tried xD
<elacheche> :D
<praisethemoon> alright
<praisethemoon> i'll get used
<praisethemoon> xD
<elacheche> yep :D
<praisethemoon> elacheche, guess who's back!
<nzoueidi> hahaha praisethemoon not me :P
<praisethemoon> NO ITS YOU
 * nzoueidi hides
<praisethemoon> don't be afraid :3
<praisethemoon> it's not like i'm gonna host a game dev workshop once again or something :3
<nzoueidi> hahaha I would be very happy if you do it again praisethemoon and I be present :D
<elacheche> x)
<nzoueidi> elacheche: \o/
<MarwenDo> elacheche, thank you :) :)
<MarwenDo> hi Chikore nzoueidi :)
<nzoueidi> hello MarwenDo :D
 * praisethemoon is here
<praisethemoon> elacheche, o/
<praisethemoon> Chikore, Chikore o/
<praisethemoon> salih_, o/
<salih_> yow :p
<Chikore_> praisethemoon, o/
<praisethemoon> salih_, how is it going?
<praisethemoon> Chikore_, yo!
<praisethemoon> what's up guys
 * praisethemoon is writing a new blog post
<Chikore_> I cloned your prez and It's kind a course (y)
<Chikore_> I tried sum lua codes :D it's funny
<praisethemoon> Chikore_, you liked it?
<Chikore_> Yes it's simple and clear :D
<elacheche> o/
<praisethemoon> Chikore_, good to hear that ^-^
<praisethemoon> elacheche, \o
<Chikore_> praisethemoon, Hope we meet on a an Ubuntu Event
<praisethemoon> sure thing
<praisethemoon> elacheche, start making an event :D
<Chikore_> elacheche, sudo !!
<elacheche> Kernel Panic.. Caffeine driver is not pre-loaded in the current Kernel..
<salih_> am i late to the party?
<Chikore_> sudo apt-get install Caffeine-dev@1.0
<praisethemoon> salih_, you missed a lot of things pal
 * Chikore_ brb
<elacheche> Chikore_: That won't work.. the caffeine driver should be compiled and loaded with kernel..  Otherwise no boot  → Kernel Panic
<salih_> couldn't resist a hot sa7fa lablebi ! :/
<Chikore_> salih_, I did one Sa7fa Chaneb's speciality and it was very delicious :D
<salih_> well, this one was home made ( by me 8) ) , but i will try chaneb's very soon :p
<praisethemoon> o/
<praisethemoon> elacheche, still here?
<elacheche> yep
<praisethemoon> so, what are you up to?
 * Chikore_ is back
<praisethemoon> Chikore_, welcome back :D
<Chikore_> Chikore, o/
<praisethemoon> krifa, o/
<krifa> hello
<praisethemoon> krifa, how is it going
<krifa> good hamdoulah ,what about you
<praisethemoon> i'm good as well, thanks for asking :)
<praisethemoon> have you been in SFD?
<krifa> yes and i made both docker and kernel patch
<praisethemoon> yay :D
<praisethemoon> that's good :)
<krifa> yeah, its good to start learning
<praisethemoon> krifa, what do you do in life?
<krifa> i study 2FSI in isi and freeways membere ,and you
<praisethemoon> here comes nzoueidi !
<praisethemoon> krifa, i'm a R&D software engineer
<praisethemoon> been working for 20 years in IT
<praisethemoon> right elacheche ?
<nzoueidi> o/ praisethemoon elacheche
<nzoueidi> Hello krifa welcome :D
<nzoueidi> it was 25 years praisethemoon :P
<praisethemoon> oh right! i'm starting to forget :(
<praisethemoon> getting old is not good!
<krifa> thanks nzoueidi
<nzoueidi> :D
<praisethemoon> nooo
<praisethemoon> THATS NOT A GOOD PCITURE FOR MY BLOG
<praisethemoon> https://www.facebook.com/devspace.tn/photos/a.1660994680848624.1073741829.1660352834246142/2027521670862588/?type=3
<nzoueidi> you are awesome :D specially with that hello world behind
<praisethemoon> XDDDDDD
<praisethemoon> damn
<praisethemoon> good one :3
<praisethemoon> i look
<praisethemoon> way too serious
 * praisethemoon why so serious
<nzoueidi> hahaha :D
<praisethemoon> https://praisethemoon.org/archives/94
<praisethemoon> read and send feedback
<praisethemoon> good night everyone o/
<krifa> good night
<krifa> good night all
#ubuntu-tn 2016-11-23
<praisethemoon> good day folks
<praisethemoon> elacheche, nzoueidi o/
<praisethemoon> ichihi, good day!
<ichihi> praisethemoon, Salam.  Good morning.
<praisethemoon> ichihi, how are you today?
<ichihi> praisethemoon, الحمد لله.
<praisethemoon> good to hear that :)
<praisethemoon> ichihi, you're a sys admin, right?
<ichihi> praisethemoon, not anymore, I used to be 15 years ago :)
<praisethemoon> Wow :D
<praisethemoon> So what do you do now?
<ichihi> praisethemoon, I manager Red Hat support services for strategic customers in SEMEA.
<praisethemoon> Southern Europe Middle East and Africa? How is the business going with that region?
<nzoueidi> hello praisethemoon ichihi elacheche
<ichihi> praisethemoon, it's growing at an impressive rate :)
<ichihi> nzoueidi, Good morning Naeil
<praisethemoon> ichihi, wow that's good news :D
<nzoueidi> how are you folks :D
<praisethemoon> I'm good nzoueidi, wbu?
<nzoueidi> fine as usual :)
<praisethemoon> ichihi, who's are your rivals in that regions?
<ichihi> praisethemoon, it depends on the product line:  on operating systems there's Microsoft obviously with a marginal competition from SuSE and Oracle.
<praisethemoon> Oracle with solaris?
<ichihi> praisethemoon, on Cloud technologies, there's VMWare, Citrix, Canonical and Mirantis.
<ichihi> praisethemoon, no, with Oracle Linux.  Solaris is pretty much dead now, it does not grow any more.
<ichihi> 933048
<praisethemoon> Didn't know they had that
<praisethemoon> Too many strong rivals ..
<ichihi> praisethemoon, Oracle Linux is a clone of RHEL, just like CentOS and ScientificLinux.
<praisethemoon> ichihi, so most of is is just pure market?
<ichihi> ?
<praisethemoon> I meant marketing
<ichihi> praisethemoon, not even that.  Customers pay Oracle too much money for the database and such, so it's easier for them to bundle the OS.
<ichihi> praisethemoon, typically, they end up moving to Red Hat when they start running sensitive workloads.
<praisethemoon> I feel like oracle does not innovate anymore, just want to complete
<praisethemoon> feels like they just want to be on the market
<ichihi> praisethemoon, Oracle has built a very bad reputation
<praisethemoon> ichihi, does redhat offers Business Intelligence / Big data solutions?
<ichihi> praisethemoon, we do not have solutions, but we have the building blocks.
<praisethemoon> What do you mean by building blocks? :)
<ichihi> praisethemoon, containers, OpenStack as a cloud OS, CloudForms as a management framework, GlusterFS for scalable storage, etc.
<praisethemoon> oh I get it, thank you :)
<nzoueidi> o/
<praisethemoon> nzoueidi, o/
<nzoueidi> Hello kass :D
<kass> Hello Naiel :D
<kass> How are you ?
<nzoueidi> fine ty, wbu? :D
<kass> I'm good :D
<kass> When will we meet today ?
<nzoueidi> whenever you want
<kass> Good , I will contact neo and see when he is available :D
<nzoueidi> Alright
<kass> Otherwise don't forget to send me the contacts of Isetchux :D
<dhia> hello please i have a problem with ODBC driver of oracle in QT who can help me i passed days ducking it but there is no result
<AcidNinjaFWHR> hi praisethemoon
<AcidNinjaFWHR> hi all :)
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, o/
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, you're still here?
<praisethemoon> Chikore, Chikore_ o/
<AcidNinjaFWHR> yep
<sali_> I have a confession to make ...
<sali_> I am addicted to "Sublime Text 3" ... and I can't stop using it...
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, so how is it going my friend?
<praisethemoon> sali_, I can feel you my friend <3
<praisethemoon> it looks georgous under ubuntu
<dhia> hello guys
<AcidNinjaFWHR> fine fine thanks my friend
<sali_> yeah and the compition sucks :  gedit is slugish, nano, vim and vi do not help when you're writing thousands lines of front end code , aaaaaaaand no other editor has more plugins than the sublimes !
<AcidNinjaFWHR> emacs is awesome
<AcidNinjaFWHR> emacs has a calendar, todo list, newsgroup reader, mail reader, everything an OS needs :D
<dhia> please i have a probleme with odbc driver who has an idea
<sali_> does it have a code formatting shortcut? :p
<sali_> dhia , java problems?
<dhia> nn Qt and oracle database connection  i didn't find the driver in Qt libraries
<AcidNinjaFWHR> dhia, QtSql provides drivers for all database engines
<AcidNinjaFWHR> QOCI allows you to connect to Oracle dbs.
<dhia> i have already ducked it but the problem i have seen that i haven't these drivers in qt
<dhia> i downloaded them but couldn't build it
<sali_> what's the error message?
<sali_> and what's the commands that you used??
<dhia> QSqlDatabase: QOCI driver not loaded
<dhia> QSqlDatabase: available drivers: QSQLITE QMYSQL QMYSQL3 QPSQL QPSQL7
<dhia> ouverture echouée
<dhia> the same with qodbc
<sali_> command?
<sali_> (did you sudo it? )
<dhia> cd $QTDIR/qtbase/src/plugins/sqldrivers/odbc
<dhia> qmake "INCLUDEPATH+=/usr/local/unixODBC/include" "LIBS+=-L/usr/local/unixODBC/lib -lodbc"
<dhia> make
<dhia> i replace INCLUDEPATH with QT directory path but LIBS i did not know which path i must type
<sali_> what's your oracle version?
<dhia> 11.2.0
<dhia> oracle express 11.2.0
<sali_> okay
<sali_> try this
<dhia> ok i'm ready
<sali_> cd [your directory]/src/plugins/sqldrivers/oci
<sali_> qmake "INCLUDEPATH+=/usr/include/oracle/11.2.0/client/" "LIBS+=-L/usr/lib/oracle/10.1.0.3/client/lib -lclntsh" oci.pro
<sali_> make
<sali_> the "/usr/include/oracle/11.2.0/" part depends on what you installed, so check your /usr/include to be more sure
<dhia> cd $QTDIR/qtbase/src/plugins/sqldrivers/odbc
<dhia> qmake "INCLUDEPATH+=/usr/local/unixODBC/include" "LIBS+=-L/usr/local/unixODBC/lib -lodbc"
<dhia> make
<dhia> no such file or directory
<sali_> is your $QTDIR set?
<sali_> did you set it?
<elacheche> Hello folks! WooW there is people tonight!
<dhia> yup i did
<dhia> it is Qt/5.7
<sali_> echo it
<sali_> cd /usr/local/unixODBC/ !
<sali_> (you won't find anything)
<dhia> there is no unixODBC IN /usr/local
<sali_> ofc because
<dhia> i downloaded it but how to build it
<sali_> you were supposed to change that
<sali_> so try this
<sali_> screen cap  ls /usr/include
<sali_> ls /usr/include/oracle/*
<dhia> this is the path/u01/app/oracle/product/11.2.0/xe
<elacheche> Yo sali_ dhia praisethemoon
<dhia> thank you for helping i'll gonna do more efforts
<sali_> yo
<dhia> thank you firiends u'r kind
<elacheche> sali_: 1st time seeing you in here.. And you didn't introduce yourself to the folks.. Would you please?
<elacheche> :)
<dhia> ok mr acheche i'm mohamed dhia from esprit libre
<dhia> i'm 21 years old
<dhia> u saw me in the SFD event
<dhia> in your docker's workshop
<elacheche> Welcome dhia :) & sali_ ? :D
<dhia> thank you :D
<elacheche> praisethemoon: my twitter analytics are on fire x)
<dhia> i have installation to do now sorry i must disconnect i think to try manjaro
<elacheche> dhia: why manjaro?
<elacheche> Why not Arch? If you wanna learn, so go for Arch, you'll learn too much from installing it..
<elacheche> Manjaro is just ARCH, but with easy install like Ubuntu/Fedora/CentOS
<dhia> i love Arch but i have problem connection in esprit with portail captif so can not connect without sign in esprit protail captif and it needs graphical interface and browser
<elacheche> Emm.. I understand, but I'm sure that you can use curl to do it ;)
<elacheche> Somehow..
<elacheche> Go for Manjaro, after that find a hack to login to the captive portal using cli ;)
<elacheche> Do you know what software they use for that? pfSense?
<elacheche> IOS ?
<dhia> hhhh there is so many hard words sorry i'm not even beginner in hacking
<dhia> so it's a firewall router
<AcidNinjaFWHR> elacheche, twitter analytics ???
<sali_> Hi, sorry , I was having dinner :p
<sali_> I'm mohamed salah yahyaoui, 22 years old. An Esprit student (3A) and also a member in Esprit Libre ! :D
<sali_> btw they are using pfsense in Esprit
<dhia> hey mohamed salah welcome
<sali_> thanks :D
<elacheche> AcidNinjaFWHR: yeah x)
<elacheche> sali_: pfSense is awesome :)
<elacheche> AcidNinjaFWHR: You can check your twitter stats :)
<sali_> yeah, but it causes a lot of connection problems !
<sali_> the web-based portal doesn't load automatically! you have to know the exact url (down to the letter) to access it (if you get lucky and you actually get directed to it)
<sali_> and to my knowledge there isn't a way to connect to the portal via terminal (without a navigator I mean)
<elacheche> sali_: It must be a mis configuration thing.. pfSense is cool, and perfect, but it need some time for the SysAdmin to master it..
<elacheche> sali_: I'll check that and tell you what I find soon in here :)
<sali_> thanks :D
<sali_> for the mean time, I'm sticking to my shitty Telecom 3g dongle !
<elacheche> sali_: I didn't use pfSense captive portal, I don't need it @work, tell me after you login, what do you need to do?
<sali_> just enter your esprit mail (as login) and your Esprit ID as password
<elacheche> After that, it's just supposed to much your IP with your user name, afaik..
<elacheche> Try to login to it using curl, you know already the url, login & password :)
<elacheche> Let me check if I can help with the syntax, didn't login before using curl
<praisethemoon> elacheche, o/
<praisethemoon> you're famous
<praisethemoon> :D
<sali_> you think it will work?
<sali_> i think (and i'm not sure) that the page sends a POST not a GET request ...
<elacheche> no idea sali_ .. I'll ask the pfSense community tomorrow, right now I need some rest x)
<elacheche> lool praisethemoon x)
<sali_> me too :p
<sali_> good night y'all!
<elacheche> sali_: we're always in here, don't hesitate to join us, and IRC don't need too much internet ;)
<sali_> (btw, elacheche, it's not an urgent matter, so no rush) :p
<elacheche> You're 3G will be OK ;)
<sali_> my 3g is unlimited :p
<elacheche> Good for you :)
<sali_> it's not a question of data usage, it's a question of coverage :p
<sali_> anyway good night,and thanks :D
<elacheche> Use a hack to get better coverage ;)
<sali_> is that even possible?
<elacheche> If you know how to do it can work, you can try, ;) who knows maybe it works :)
<sali_> (i know the dish trick, but never tried it)
<elacheche> Mr Robot shared a good trick using bringles container
<elacheche> It may work, or not.. The dish thing can work too.. I knew about an INOX bowl trick too, when you just need to extend the dongle using a usb cable and put it inside the bowl.. But never tried it
<sali_> yeah, but we're assuming that we already have a decent coverage that we want to enhance , which is not the case :p (i get 100kbytes/s at BEST! )
<elacheche> Google "homemade 3g signal booster"
 * praisethemoon is doing his machine learning home work
 * praisethemoon must do the work of a month in 2 days or he wont get his certificate
<elacheche> praisethemoon: is a good student :D
<praisethemoon> no i'm not :(
<elacheche> x)
 * praisethemoon is working terribly hard
<praisethemoon> I have paid for my certificate
<praisethemoon> it's going to expire saturday
<praisethemoon> must finish the course before!
<praisethemoon> think gonna take a free day from work to focus on it
<praisethemoon> I'm almost there >.<
<sali_> well thanks :D
<elacheche> praisethemoon: I think that I should kick and ban you from here until the next monday then..
<sali_> good night, for realzies this time :p
<elacheche> Good night sali
<praisethemoon> elacheche, this channel has nothing to do :(
<praisethemoon> it actually motivates me to work ^^
<elacheche> :D
<elacheche> Good to know :)
<praisethemoon> <3
<praisethemoon> i did half of my homework so far
<praisethemoon> elacheche, i keep mixing Lua with Matlab
<praisethemoon> in matlab a for loop is `for i=1:m`
<praisethemoon> in lua its `for i=1,m`
<praisethemoon> and I write lua instead of Matlab and wonder why it does not work :(
<elacheche> hahaha x) I hate matlab x) didn't touch a matlab code since 2011
#ubuntu-tn 2016-11-24
<praisethemoon> good day
<Chikore_> Morning people ping praisethemoon SalahMessaoud elacheche nzoueidi nizarus  o/ !!
<SalahMessaoud> Morning Chikore_ \o
<praisethemoon> Chikore_, good day!
<nzoueidi> morning folks o/
<salih_> morning
<nzoueidi> morning salih_ :D welcome here
<elacheche> Morning folks :)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, o/
<elacheche> Yo praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> elacheche, how is it going?
<elacheche> Good, good :)
<SalahMessaoud> Yoo nzoueidi o/
<SalahMessaoud> wake up wake up folks
<SalahMessaoud> it is so quite today :D
 * elacheche is still tired
<praisethemoon> elacheche, https://github.com/praisethemoon/kodo-experimental/projects/
<elacheche> Good praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> :(
<praisethemoon> i guess you were too tired to read through all of it
<praisethemoon> xD
<elacheche> yep x)
<elacheche> and lazy x(
<praisethemoon> XD
<nzoueidi> back hello SalahMessaoud elacheche praisethemoon :D how are you guys
<praisethemoon> nzoueidi, o/
<praisethemoon> i'm good, wbu?
<nzoueidi> very sleepy x) but fine
<elacheche> same here x)
<nzoueidi> elacheche: we need 3 days non stop sleeping xD
<praisethemoon> no you need 20 days of non stop working followed by 50 days of constant DDoS attack and 140 days of checking the logs and GREPing through the system.
<nzoueidi> OMG xDD
<salih_> hey
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, \o/
<praisethemoon> salih_, yo
<AcidNinjaFWHR> hey praisethemoon
<AcidNinjaFWHR> what's up?
<salih_> it's friday tomorrow !
<salih_> where's the energy!!?
<AcidNinjaFWHR> praisethemoon took it all
<salih_> we gotta take it back!
<AcidNinjaFWHR> Yeah let's start
<AcidNinjaFWHR> [acid@hacklab_desktop ~]$ hack.py 165.51.49.130
<AcidNinjaFWHR> xD
<salih_> hack.js
<AcidNinjaFWHR> hack.go
<salih_> hack.cow
<AcidNinjaFWHR> hack.html
<AcidNinjaFWHR> xD
<AcidNinjaFWHR> praisethemoon, don't watch your firewall waiting for us
<AcidNinjaFWHR> omg we did it!
<salih_> yaaaaaye
<salih_> \o/
<salih_> ow...he's back!
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, salih_ no it's all mine.
<praisethemoon> I need it.
<AcidNinjaFWHR> :)
<AcidNinjaFWHR> hehehe
<AcidNinjaFWHR> he woke up !
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, i'm working ..
<AcidNinjaFWHR> Welcome back, we thought you were dead after our hack attack
<praisethemoon> following a machine learning course
<AcidNinjaFWHR> nice !
<praisethemoon> I finished the work of a month in 2 days
<AcidNinjaFWHR> Your boss will be happy, but not you praisethemoon
<AcidNinjaFWHR> You'll be tired, and won't get more money for that :/
<Chikore_> ping praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> \o/
 * praisethemoon is reading about JIT
<Chikore_> :) still alive
<praisethemoon> yeah :D
<praisethemoon> have the day free tomorrow
<praisethemoon> so staying late a bit ^
<praisethemoon> ^^
<praisethemoon> so how is it going?
<Chikore_> Good reading :D
<praisethemoon> https://www.linux.com/blog/microsoft-steps-its-commitment-open-source
<praisethemoon> Microsoft rejoint la Fondation Linux en tant que membre Platinum, le plus haut rang de l’organisation coûtant 500 000 dollars par an.
<Chikore_> I know :/
<Chikore_> Bonne nuit elacheche praisethemoon \-)
<praisethemoon> nighty!
<praisethemoon> elacheche was sleeping since 14PM u don't have to worry about him
#ubuntu-tn 2016-11-25
<elacheche> Morning
<Chikore> elacheche, Morning o/
<nzoueidi> Morning :D
<elacheche> o/
<elacheche> praisethemoon: identify
<praisethemoon> ty elacheche :)
<praisethemoon> how are you today?
<elacheche> Tired, have net issues :/
<elacheche> Who around?
<pavlushka> Hello every one, I am back with a new system and the old bot :)
<elacheche> Hello pavlushka :)
<pavlushka> hey elacheche , having net issues? :p
<SalahMessaoud> Hola !! o/
<elacheche> Yeah, not sure is me or a national thing, praisethemoon nzoueidi here?
<pavlushka> SalahMessaoud: hola!
<pavlushka> ahoy praisethemoon :p
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud: yo!
<elacheche> praisethemoon SalahMessaoud nzoueidi I need some help :)
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche, fire away
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud: does this website finish the load http://status.ovh.net/ ??
<SalahMessaoud> yes
<nzoueidi> Hello guys
<nzoueidi> yep elacheche
<elacheche> This too http://status.ovh.net/?project=9&status=all&perpage=50 ?
<SalahMessaoud> yes
<SalahMessaoud> nzoueidi, o/
<nzoueidi> yep xD
<nzoueidi> 3aslema SalahMessaoud :D how are you
<elacheche> OK thanks :)
<SalahMessaoud> nzoueidi, good good and u ?
<nzoueidi> good as well :D
<elacheche> nzoueidi: PM x)
<Chikore_> Bonjour praisethemoon SalahMessaoud elacheche nzoueidi o/
<praisethemoon> \o/
<SalahMessaoud> Yoo o/
<Chikore_> Comment ça va SalahMessaoud ?
<SalahMessaoud> Chikore_, good thanks and you ?
<Chikore_> Fine, good :)
<elacheche> Anyone around?
<elacheche> nzoueidi: do you use mtr?
<amine> hi
<elacheche> Salam amine :)
<amine> how is it going?
<nzoueidi> o/ elacheche amine :D yep I use mtr
<praisethemoon> elacheche, o/
<nzoueidi> praisethemoon: guess who is late today x) :P
<salih_> sooooo, when exactly the  release date for ubuntu 17.04?
<nzoueidi> take a look salih_ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<nzoueidi> it is in April 2017
<amine> emm 04/17?
<amine> I mean you know u can get the release date from the version number
<nzoueidi> yep :D
<salih_> yeah, i wanted the exact date!
<nzoueidi> In the 1st April, I am not sure but I think so
<salih_> okay, why the 17 version tho? seems like a very quick transition compared to other versions!
<salih_> never mind
<nzoueidi> haha, didn't get what you mean x)
<salih_> I'm just asking newbie Qs :p
<salih_>  the document took care of 'em all !
<salih_> :p
<nzoueidi> no it is okay :D feel free to ask :D we are here to help each other :D
<salih_> thanks :p
<elacheche> salih_: 17 → 2017 and 04 → April :) Ubuntu release a version every 6 months in April and October.. So the version codes are alway YY.04 or YY.10
<elacheche> The only version was not released in April was 6.06.; and that was the 1st LTS version if I'm not mistaken
<salih_> thanks :D
<elacheche> ;)
<amine> what do you mean by quick transition Salih?
<amine> working with Indians really sucks
<salih_> indian?
<praisethemoon> okay, huge announce! https://twitter.com/alonnesora/status/802222235708702720
<praisethemoon> ^^^^^
<AcidNinjaFWHR> hello
<pavlushka> hey look who's back?
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: !
<praisethemoon> \o/
<AcidNinjaFWHR> he's got more diplomas than me
<AcidNinjaFWHR> xD
<praisethemoon> XDDD
<AcidNinjaFWHR> praisethemoon, congrats for your machine learning certificate :)
<AcidNinjaFWHR> but I guess you kinda cheated, because you're a machine ! lol
<Chikore_> praisethemoon, Congrats :D
<salih> congratz man :D
<praisethemoon> thank you AcidNinjaFWHR Chikore_ salih  <3 :D
<Chikore_> I'm following you @Twitter 3:D Niahaha
<praisethemoon> yay :D
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, good one XD
<praisethemoon> sorry just noticed that :3
<praisethemoon> now i'm working on my language
<dhia> hello
#ubuntu-tn 2016-11-26
<volkovmqx> Hoi guys, happy weekend !
<elacheche> o/
<Chikore> asghaier, o/
<asghaier> Chikore,
<asghaier> hi there
<asghaier> nzoueidi mizilt t3ich?
<nzoueidi> hahaha yes asghaier :D
<nzoueidi> check ur pm asghaier
#ubuntu-tn 2016-11-27
<praisethemoon> good day
 * praisethemoon is using pidgin
<pavlushka> u-la-la: convert ascii praisethemoon to base 2
<u-la-la> pavlushka: That is 1110000 1110010 1100001 1101001 1110011 1100101 1110100 1101000 1100101 1101101 1101111 1101111 1101110 in binary
<pavlushka> pavlushka: see, I have compile you :p
<pavlushka> *compiled
<pavlushka> u-la-la: convert 1110000 1110010 1100001 1101001 1110011 1100101 1110100 1101000 1100101 1101101 1101111 1101111 1101110 from base 2 to ascii
<u-la-la> pavlushka: That is "praisethemoon"
<praisethemoon> NOOOOOOO
<praisethemoon> How dare you ..
<praisethemoon> u-la-la: convert ascii pavlushka to base 16
<u-la-la> praisethemoon: That is 70 61 76 6C 75 73 68 6B 61 in hexadecimal
<praisethemoon> muahahahahaha
<praisethemoon> how about that huh?!
<praisethemoon> u-la-la: good job!
<u-la-la> praisethemoon: Excuse me?
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: do you know any machine takes hex instructions?
<pavlushka> *which takes
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: you just made me unreadable to both machine and to humans :p
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: and in that case, you win :p
<pavlushka> u-la-la: convert 70 61 76 6C 75 73 68 6B 61 from base 16 to ascii
<u-la-la> pavlushka: That is "pavlushka"
<pavlushka> ahahaha, I am back :p
<praisethemoon> cheater
<praisethemoon> you didn't tell me he can "decompile"
<praisethemoon> :P
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: well, I didn't tell you anything, lo
<pavlushka> *lol
<pavlushka> *about hex compiling (correction) :p
<pavlushka> <pavlushka> pavlushka: see, I have compile you :p so its true, I didn't tell you anything, lol
<pavlushka> it remind me of nzoueidi bashing on irc once :p
<pavlushka> and hitting tab works both on shell and on irc, so it autocompleted to a nick, lol
<AcidNinjaFWHR> u-la-la, convert ascii AcidNinjaFWHR to hexadecimal
<u-la-la> AcidNinjaFWHR: That is 41 63 69 64 4E 69 6E 6A 61 46 57 48 52 in hexadecimal
<AcidNinjaFWHR> et le numéro complémentaire u-la-la ?
<nzoueidi> hahahaha xD
<pavlushka> hey nzoueidi :)
<nzoueidi> Hello pavlushka how are you :D
<nzoueidi> need to go, my coffee time :D
<nzoueidi> o/
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR: o/ ça va?
<elacheche> o/
<pavlushka> elacheche: o/
<elacheche> wassup!
<pavlushka> elacheche: I set updatedb to run in every one minute. is that too much? using systemd.
<elacheche> I don't know pavlushka.. I don't use updatedb, I use find.. But I think that it's not a good idea to run it usually, whenever you need to locate a file you can execute it manually then locate.. As I said, I use find not locate
<pavlushka> elacheche: good suggestion :)
<praisethemoon> Nourchene: hello o/
<elacheche> Welcome to #ubuntu-tn Nourchene
<elacheche> praisethemoon: you're quick x) I thought you're sleeping x)
<Nourchene> Thnx ^^
<praisethemoon> \o/
<pavlushka> Nourchene: are you thanking praisethemoon for sleeping?
<elacheche> x)
<praisethemoon> ahaha
<praisethemoon> pavlushka strikes again
<Nourchene> hhhhhh why not xD
<pavlushka> well where is the vox wagon guy? I mean volkovmqx
<praisethemoon> OMG
<praisethemoon> Nice one XD
<elacheche> praisethemoon, pavlushka nzoueidi https://medium.com/@likid.geimfari/the-list-of-interesting-open-source-projects-2daaa2153f7c#.fxtt3bq9w
<praisethemoon> elacheche: very interesting! thank you :D
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2017-11-20
<hbibz> good morning
<nzoueidi> hey hbibz welcome \o/
<hbibz> i think i will be here from now on
<hbibz> i want to thank you again for yesterday
<hbibz> so i have a lot of ideas i want to share with you
<nzoueidi> Glad to hear that :D Thank you.
<nzoueidi> Yeah sure
<hbibz> i think that it is of great importance that we start geeting people to know about ubuntu tn
<hbibz> why not post some articles in the name of ubuntu tn (guides/tutorials)
<hbibz> in a blog ... maybe blog.ubuntu-tn.org
<hbibz> and get people to know about OSS movement
<hbibz> i am not asking you to dedicate a lot of time
<hbibz> but to start an initiation and everyone can contribute
<nzoueidi> Good idea, why not we discuss it on the maillist. So many people can see your ideas and contribute
<hbibz> and assign moderators to review and post
<hbibz> just like cybrary.it
<hbibz> how can i join the mailist ?
<nzoueidi> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-tn
<hbibz> thank you
<nzoueidi> And basically, any other needed infos are here ;) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/En
<hbibz> greatt :D
<hbibz> there is the willing to help and the technical skills
<hbibz> some PR and everything will be just great
<nzoueidi> Indeed :D
<hbibz> good morning
<elacheche> Morning nizarus! The CC want to discuss the migration of LoCos from the wiki to the HUB (Pros, Cons) so we're traying to find some active people who are used to both or one of those plateforms to discuss that and see if we should migrate or not.. It's just a discussion, nothing more, are you in? This may interests theShirbiny & pavlushka too :)
<elacheche> Sorry for ping you again theShirbiny pavlushka x)
<pavlushka> sure np, :)
<elacheche> Hey hbibz !
<nizarus> bonjour elacheche, bonjour à tous
<nizarus> c'est quoi ce HUB ?
<hbibz> yes what is it ?
<elacheche> nizarus: This → https://community.ubuntu.com
<u-la-la> [ Ubuntu Community Hub ] - https://community.ubuntu.com
<nizarus> c'est une sorte de forum non ?
<nizarus> alors que le wiki est plutôt pour la documentation
<elacheche> Kind of.. Yes.. But because of the decreasing nember of active wiki contributors for locos, some folks think that the locos can use the hub instead of the wiki for reporting and others.. So we're trying to strat a discussion around this subject, by asking wiki users & the hub users theire thoughts about the idea.. I'm not in charge of this, just trayingto find some wiki lovers x) to add them to the
<elacheche> discussion when it starts :D
<nizarus> Il ne faut pas oublier que le wiki permet aussi d'héberger les pages des LoCo pour ceux qui, comme u-tn, n'ont pas un site web
<nizarus> ubuntu-tn.org fait la redirection vers https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam
<u-la-la> [ TunisianTeam - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<elacheche> yep.. I'm a WIKI guy, others are not :D
<Dro> Hello world
<elacheche> Hello Dro :)
<Dro> How are u elacheche
<elacheche> Good Dro
<elacheche> https://lkml.org/lkml/2017/11/17/423
<u-la-la> [ LKML: Linus Torvalds: Re: [GIT PULL] usercopy whitelisting for v4.15-rc1 ] - https://lkml.org
<hbibz> Hello
<hbibz> Can you check your emails ? Thanks
<elacheche> hbibz: OK, in meanwhile read this → https://freenode.net/kb/answer/cloaks ;-)
<u-la-la> [ User and project cloaks - freenode ] - https://freenode.net
<hbibz> Okay thanks
<Hbibz> hello again
#ubuntu-tn 2017-11-21
<nizarus> morning
<elacheche> Morning
<praisethemoon> hello
<nzoueidi> Morning folks
<davlefouAMD> Bonjour,
<davlefouAMD> J'ai pas pu aller au journée de Sousse, dommage!
<Dro> Hello guys
<nizarus> davlefouAMD: effectivement je t'ai pas croisé :-)
<davlefouAMD> nizarus, désolé, pas pu venir, trop serré mon emploie du temps! Pourtant, j'en avais vraiment envie!
<nizarus> pas de soucis. Dans d'autres occasions j'espère :-)
<davlefouAMD> nizarus, Evidement, j'éspére bien!!!!
<davlefouAMD> Donc la 13.10 semble obsolete!!
<pavlushka> elacheche: Does moving to HUB from wiki means re-creating the contents of wiki into the HUB?
<pavlushka> again?
<nizarus> davlefouAMD: la 13.10 ??? oui elle l'est depuis 2015 :-)
<elacheche> pavlushka: No idea yet, it'll be just a discussion about the subject
<elacheche> davlefouAMD: Tu passeras finallement vers SystemD :p x)
<pavlushka> elacheche: Does moving to HUB from wiki means re-creating the contents of wiki into the HUB?
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: is back
<pavlushka> to where?
<elacheche> pavlushka: No idea yet, it'll be just a discussion about the subject
<pavlushka> cp
<davlefouAMD> nizarus, bien oui, c'est un vielle machine que j'avais mis en 2014 a jour.
<davlefouAMD> nizarus, un petit AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+
<nizarus> normalement il pourra faire tourner une lubuntu ou xubuntu récente
<davlefouAMD> Il est en xubuntu 13.10 et je viens de la passer en 14.04. Je vais la passer en 16.04
<hbibz> Good evening
<pavlushka> Night Night Tunisia :)
#ubuntu-tn 2017-11-22
<davlefouAMD> Bonjour a tous!
<Dro> Hello world
<Dro> elacheche: :D :| :[
<elacheche> o/
<davlefouAMD> Bonjour,
<Dro> welcome davlefouAMD , rhabbachi
<Dro> elacheche:  chnowa hel GlaG
<rhabbachi> Hey Dro o/
<Dro> chnowa l7al rhabbachi
<rhabbachi> Dro ça va 7amdoullah :D
<rhabbachi> Dro: wenti chniyya jawwek?
<Dro> rhabbachi: hak tchouf
<rhabbachi> Dro: ya weldi chbik chfamma?
<Dro> rhabbachi: rien, routine :D
<Dro> + stress
<rhabbachi> Dro: Stress? why?
<Dro> rhabbachi: work stress..
<rhabbachi> Dro: I see, 7asses bik sadi9i amma allah galeb 5obza :/
#ubuntu-tn 2017-11-23
<davlefouAMD> Bonjour,
<nizarus> bonjour davlefouAMD
<davlefouAMD> nizarus, tu va bien?
<elacheche> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1JZBJa2fPg
<u-la-la> [ Next Generation of Linux: Zachary Dupont Meets Linus Torvalds - YouTube ] - https://www.youtube.com
<Bader> elacheche: did you enjoy the stats? :)
<elacheche> I did Bader! Thanks! :)
<davlefouAMD> Quel statistique?.
<elacheche> davlefouAMD: http://slides.com/badreddineladjemi/tunisia-opensource-contrib#/19
<u-la-la> [ Tunisia & Opensource ​Contributions by Badreddine Ladjemi ] - http://slides.com
<elacheche> Salut davlefouAMD ! :D
<elacheche> nzoueidi: Do you know a trick that makes apps to look for dot files in a custom dir?
<nzoueidi> o/
<nzoueidi> Nope, what kind of apps elacheche ?
<elacheche> anything that needs a dot file :p
<elacheche> like mutt, instead of looking for .muttrc in ~ I'd like it to look for the dot file in ~/dotfiles for example
<elacheche> That way I can put file dotfiles in a git repo and don't need to have duplicates or use symlinks :p
 * elacheche is very lazy x)
<nzoueidi> ah I see, I never thought about something similar
<nzoueidi> but a nasty solution would do a symlink x)
<elacheche> Yep x) :D
<elacheche> Too lazy to do symlinks x)
<nzoueidi> hahaha :D
<davlefouAMD> elacheche, merci, je vais voir!
<davlefouAMD> nzoueidi, bonsoir.
<davlefouAMD> Bader & elacheche et au niveau universitaire, pas de contributeur?
<Bader> davlefouAMD: comment dire. déjà que les universitaires sont pas si nombreux parmi les contributeurs à des projets opensource
<Bader> (contrairement au mythe du logiciel libre produit dans les universités c'est peut être vrai aux USA et encore...)
<Bader> mais alors en Tunisie, je suis à peu près sûr que les universitaires font à peu près tout sauf contribuer à des logiciels libres mondiaux
<Bader> mais je me trompe peut-être, j'ai pas réussi à faire les stats des contrib wikipedia par pays
<Bader> wikipedia est peut-être plus propice aux contributions d'universitaires
<hbibz> I want to thank you for that preaentation btw
<hbibz> I never got the chance to do so
<davlefouAMD> Bader, Juste, c'est ce que je reproche au université et iset, de ne pas utliser l'open source comme tremplents pour les étudiants. L'open source, c'est pas seulement du code, il y a du designe, marketing, ergonomie, sociologique,... donc l'occasion de faire de vrai projet dans la duré!
<davlefouAMD> Outre l'expérience gagné, il y a aussi la notoriété!
#ubuntu-tn 2017-11-24
<Bader> davlefouAMD: ce que je constate c'est que l'opensource est considéré comme du logiciel gratuit, on voit pas plus loin que ça
<Bader> je suis d'accord avec toi, je pense que c'est une opportunité pour apprendre plus vite, pour se faire connaître
<davlefouAMD> Bader, Nous avons eut un même discution avec une jeune docteur en comptabilité sans succés!
<davlefouAMD> En plus, les institues sont peu à l'écoute de l'évolution du marché et de la comprehension des technologies!
<davlefouAMD> Sauf au niveau de l'Iset de Jendouba, franchement, ils semblent vraiment prendre la bonne direction!
<davlefouAMD> A mon sens, le probléme est de vouloir copier au lieu de transformer un point faible en une force.
<nizarus> Le club Open Source Software ENSI organise un hackathon et cherche des speakers
<nizarus> qui est intéressé ?
<davlefouAMD> C'est quand?
<davlefouAMD> nizarus, et où?
<nizarus> 9-10/12 à l'ENSI (Mannouba - Tunis)
<hbibz> Hello
<davlefouAMD> Bonjour,
#ubuntu-tn 2017-11-25
<davlefouAMD> Bonsoir, vous connaissez un bon outils pour faire du samba via un android?
<elacheche> davlefouAMD: Quelqu'un de REDDIT recommende ça → https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.icecoldapps.serversultimate
<elacheche> Jamais utilisé.. Je sais pas si  y a des apps comme ça dans F-Droid ou pas
<davlefouAMD> elacheche,
<davlefouAMD> elacheche, merci.
#ubuntu-tn 2017-11-26
<gamer> bjr tlm
<gamer> jai besoin daide
<gamer> svppp
<gamer> yakalkun
<gamer> allooo
<gamer> billehi jewbouni za77
<davlefouAMD> bonjour,
<davlefouAMD> Pourrais tu exposer ton probléme?
<davlefouAMD> gamer, ?
<gamer> oui
<gamer> najam na7ki 3arbi miselch
<gamer> je peux parler en arabe ?
<davlefouAMD> Euh, si tu veux mais moi, je ne comprend pas l'arabe.
<gamer> ok je veux bien parler en arabe mais vous ne me comprenvez pas
<gamer> ok je vais essaier dexpliqier mon probleme en francais
<gamer> jai lancer wifislax sur vmware
<gamer> wifislax ne detecte pas mon cle wifi
<gamer> avais vous une idee ?
<davlefouAMD> Que donne iwconfig ?
<gamer> no wireless extensions
<davlefouAMD> A mon sens, wifislax ne risque pas de marcher sans wifi.
<gamer> mais lsusb
<davlefouAMD> Quel carte réseau as tu remonté en wifi?
<davlefouAMD> pastebin lsusb
<gamer> sa donne ralink technology
<davlefouAMD> Certe mais as tu dédier le controle de ton périphérique usb a ta vm?
<gamer> oui
<gamer> il est connecter
<davlefouAMD> Tu as configuré l'accés à périphérique depuis vmware?
<gamer> et si je deconecte mon cle wifi de vm lsusb sa donne pas ralink technology
<gamer> oui
<gamer> pourton jai un autre cle wifi mais sans antenne il le voi bien
<gamer> et je peu me conecter sur mon propre modem
<davlefouAMD> https://www.vmware.com/support/ws45/doc/devices_usb_ws.html
<gamer> mais avec lautre cle avec antenne je peu pas me conecter
<u-la-la> [ Using USB Devices in a Virtual Machine ] - https://www.vmware.com
<davlefouAMD> Ton périphérique n'est pas reconnu en usb, soit vm n'y donne pas accés, soit tu n'as pas les bon drivers.
<gamer> le cle avec antenne est bien installer sur windows
<gamer> je fait koi svp
<gamer> pouriez vous me donnez des command pour preciser le problem
<davlefouAMD> Pourrais tu nous pastebiner iwconfig, lsusb déjà?
<davlefouAMD> Sinon, ton vmware fonction sous quel os?
<gamer> windows 7
<gamer> dapre des recherche je pense que ma cle est desactiver
<gamer> alors svp
<gamer> wifislax # lsusb
<gamer> bus 001 device 001 : ID 1d6b:0002 linux foundation 2.0 root hub
<gamer> bus 002 device 012: id 148f:7601 ralink technology, corp.
<gamer> bus 002 device 003: id 0e0f:0002 vmware, inc. virtual usb hub
<gamer> bus 002 device 002: id 0e0f:0003 vmware, inc. virtual mouse
<gamer> bus 002 device 001:id 1d6b:0001 linux foundation 1.1 root hub
<gamer> r9adt ha zebbi
<davlefouAMD> gamer, pastebin.com par exemple.
<gamer> jais pas comri
<davlefouAMD> pastebin est un site pour copier des informations et retour de commande par exemple.
<gamer> ok je suis sur le site je vais koi mnt
<davlefouAMD> Et bien tu copie ton shell, tu valide et tu passe l'adresse.
<gamer> je tape quoi pour tenvoyer la resulta
<davlefouAMD> je suis dubitatif.
<nzoueidi> o/
<Bader> \o nzoueidi
<nzoueidi> How are you Bader ;D ?
#ubuntu-tn 2018-11-23
<elacheche> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2018-11-24
<elacheche> Morning :)
#ubuntu-tn 2019-11-19
<elacheche> o/
